# Did Marc Anthony just pull a "Rompala"



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I just can't understand these guys who have the world by the nads and yet do something to put themselves under suspicion.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Unreal the length people will go to be a "celebrity."


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I wish I knew what was going on.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

The picture is of a buck that was found dead and one that was shot. I'm not sure what the controversy is all about? Is there more background to this I'm not seeing?


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

So are people saying the buck on the right was made from sheds?


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

BigBrian said:


> The picture is of a buck that was found dead and one that was shot. I'm not sure what the controversy is all about? Is there more background to this I'm not seeing?


by looking at the comments it appears that the dead buck has also made an appearance as a freshly killed/tagged buck


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

JHENS87 said:


> by looking at the comments it appears that the dead buck has also made an appearance as a freshly killed/tagged buck


Still confused. Where does Marc Anthony come into this?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Marc Anthony is a hunter from the Midwest with, I believe, the most recorded B&C bucks in the books. His claims are that the majority are ground killed while wearing a leafy suit. He poses with a massive collection of world class bucks claiming to have killed them all. It is my understanding that most of those bucks are now under question.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Marc Anthony is a hunter from the Midwest with, I believe, the most recorded B&C bucks in the books. His claims are that the majority are ground killed while wearing a leafy suit. He poses with a massive collection of world class bucks claiming to have killed them all. It is my understanding that most of those bucks are now under question.


I know who he is. I'm asking where does he come into this story that is given in this thread.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

chaded said:


> I know who he is. I'm asking where does he come into this story that is given in this thread.


Follow along.

This facebook post pops up of an antler buyer comparing two bucks he owned.



The antler buyer then sold it in like 2010. 2013 Marc Anthony kills an ILL 190" giant.
People familiar with Marc's buck notice that the deer on left of first pic is an exact match.

Here is Marc buck


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Marc has since left facebook and canceled shows..according to people who know him.

Marc has killed more BC bucks with a bow than any other bowhunter.

Marc also does his own taxiderny


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Now I understand it more!! Wow that's crazy what a person will do.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


You are magnanimous my friend. I'm a hot headed, Italian from the northeast, quick to judge. You are without question, one of the classiest guys on here. Well said!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, and thank you. I get it now.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Captain Cully said:


> You are magnanimous my friend. I'm a hot headed, Italian from the northeast, quick to judge. You are without question, one of the classiest guys on here. Well said!


Your giving Chad way too much credit. I question all those big deer he kills. 
Chad we need to xray those monsters.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

chaded said:


> Thank you, thank you, and thank you. I get it now.


Same here.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Captain Cully said:


> You are magnanimous my friend. I'm a hot headed, Italian from the northeast, quick to judge. You are without question, one of the classiest guys on here. Well said!


It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Your giving Chad way too much credit. I question all those big deer he kills.
> Chad we need to xray those monsters.


Hahaha, any time any day buddy


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha busted. Everyone wants the spotlight. That's pretty comical some one would go through all that trouble to get undeserved recognition.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Crazy that hunting in and of itself is not enough that one must fabricate joy by telling a lie so good they can believe in it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

So he bought the antlers, cleaned them up and attached them to a deer he killed?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> Hahaha, any time any day buddy


Meet you in OH Nov 1


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Say it ain't so Joe, say it ain't so....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

sawtoothscream said:


> So he bought the antlers, cleaned them up and attached them to a deer he killed?


Sure appears that way... As sad as it is!

I think guys like him start off killing big deer and falling in love with the fame that comes with it.
Then struggles to kill a monster and does whatever it takes to get that feeling back.

I am 99% confident that Rompala did the exact same thing for the same reason.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Another pic of the buck which several people say the rack looks air brushed


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

When I first heard of this I didn't know who this clown was cause honestly I think most of these guys/girls are a joke so I googled his name and fake buck. What came up was him ripping Rompala for allegedly splicing on antlers and adding points. haha


----------



## BuckSlayerWells (May 12, 2013)

Was it ever proven that Rompala's buck was doctored?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well it can't be like the Rompala buck. We all know the Rompala buck is real....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BuckSlayerWells said:


> Was it ever proven that Rompala's buck was doctored?


No he refused to let anyone xray it.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I was involved in another lengthy discussion on a world renowned shed collectors page about this today on FB! All the indicators look like guilt, he closed his FB pages today and a chit pile of people were saying the deer has been under scrutiny for a quite some time. One guy claimed to have held the rack and said it was not painted....every body else wants to hang Anthony.

Here is what we do know. The dead head has a non typ point at the base of his right beam the kill does not, the g5 on the right main beam hooks hard to the left on the kill but hard to see if it is the same on the dead head pic, lastly in the kill pic the right main beam appears to be wavy at the end on the dead head pic the waviness is hard to see. The right G2 on both bucks is blades exactly the same and the brows are identical on the deadhead and the kill pic. 

So there appears to be little to no chance that this is rumored or made up. I believe if we had dead head pics that were clearer we would be able to see for sure. Pretty sad if you ask me. Can't believe this is where our country has gone and greed victimizes millins everyday. Sad state of affairs we are in.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I really hope this is all a huge coincidence (but, at the best I can tell, those two bucks look like the same deer). I was always under the impression that Marc Anthony was the real deal and had a lot of respect for the man. A hard working, quiet guy who just got it done in the woods. If this is actually true, it is a real shame and says a lot about the hunting world, fame, money, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

QS34Reaper said:


> I was involved in another lengthy discussion on a world renowned shed collectors page about this today on FB! All the indicators look like guilt, he closed his FB pages today and a chit pile of people were saying the deer has been under scrutiny for a quite some time. One guy claimed to have held the rack and said it was not painted....every body else wants to hang Anthony.
> 
> Here is what we do know. The dead head has a non typ point at the base of his right beam the kill does not, the g5 on the right main beam hooks hard to the left on the kill but hard to see if it is the same on the dead head pic, lastly in the kill pic the right main beam appears to be wavy at the end on the dead head pic the waviness is hard to see. The right G2 on both bucks is blades exactly the same and the brows are identical on the deadhead and the kill pic.
> 
> So there appears to be little to no chance that this is rumored or made up. I believe if we had dead head pics that were clearer we would be able to see for sure. Pretty sad if you ask me. Can't believe this is where our country has gone and greed victimizes millins everyday. Sad state of affairs we are in.


So, with those differences, why does that lead to quilt? Wouldn't it say just the opposite? Still, why in the world would an innocent guy close his FB page unless he is just sick of defending himself? I really don't know, but if the rack has differences from the dead head, wouldn't that say its not the same buck? Or was the pic altered?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> I really hope this is all a huge coincidence (but, at the best I can tell, those two bucks look like the same deer). I was always under the impression that Marc Anthony was the real deal and had a lot of respect for the man. A hard working, quiet guy who just got it done in the woods. If this is actually true, it is a real shame and says a lot about the hunting world, fame, money, blah, blah, blah.


Those two things have the power to corrupt people In any world my friend. 

Only difference I see is the sticker on the base. That can be easily altered with a Dremel and some wood stain though. Hope he gets it x rayed and it proves real. Can't say I blame him for deleting his Facebook. Lots of Jack Wagons on the Internet that have nothing better to do than try and make someone misserible.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

So has his bucks been scored by an official B&C scorer or did he do that himself too?
I've always thought if you killed one Booner from the ground you were lucky, 2 god was on your side, 3 or more your probably full of it.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Those two things have the power to corrupt people In any world my friend.
> 
> Only difference I see is the sticker on the base. That can be easily altered with a Dremel and some wood stain though. Hope he gets it x rayed and it proves real. Can't say I blame him for deleting his Facebook. Lots of Jack Wagons on the Internet that have nothing better to do than try and make someone misserible.


I really want this to be not true. But, I can maybe understand why Marc may take the quiet approach. In the last year or two, I've heard a few comments about guys thinking I poach my bucks. Comments like "nobody has two bucks in the taxidermist every year without shooting them illegal" and "now he has his wife tagging bucks for him". I just laugh and have never said anything - ignoring them has been my best move so far. And, I'm not killing booner after booner - I've got a couple but its nothing like Marc. I've never poached an animal in my life and and never killed one illegally. Jealous losers make things up to justify why they can't do the same thing. 

I really hope Marc comes to his own defense and all of this isn't true. You never know who just makes this crap up just to make a guy look bad.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Follow along.
> 
> This facebook post pops up of an antler buyer comparing two bucks he owned.
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does that skull cap look pretty fishy? The line from the left base making its way over to the right base doesn't look real natural to me. But that's just me, I'm speculating and jumping to conclusions. It's what the internet is for, afterall...


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> I really want this to be not true. But, I can maybe understand why Marc may take the quiet approach. In the last year or two, I've heard a few comments about guys thinking I poach my bucks. Comments like "nobody has two bucks in the taxidermist every year without shooting them illegal" and "now he has his wife tagging bucks for him". I just laugh and have never said anything - ignoring them has been my best move so far. And, I'm not killing booner after booner - I've got a couple but its nothing like Marc. I've never poached an animal in my life and and never killed one illegally. Jealous losers make things up to justify why they can't do the same thing.
> 
> I really hope Marc comes to his own defense and all of this isn't true. You never know who just makes this carp up just to make a guy look bad.


Big bucks for whatever reason make people act like complete idiots. It's sad. As Chad says, it's just a deer. Yet people completely loose their mind and decency over them. I have seen family's quit talking to each other over them and best friends go separate ways. I don't blame it solely on the hunting entertainment world it is also the product of today's entitlement everyone gets a trophy mentality. I'm afraid the good old days of comrodory and simply enjoying the experience are all but a thing of the past. I'm happy for anyone who experience success in the woods. Far too many also use mature bucks as a measuring stick for ones hunting prowness. that leads to jealousy when they feel as though they don't match up. I know kids who couldn't find their butt with both hands yet have shot deer bigger than I ever will. I also know guys who could hunt circles around most that have never killed a buck over 125 inches. Sadly this is not only representative of the hunting world, it's the entire world. Too many want what everyone else has with out the hard work it takes to get there. B


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

I didn't comment on the other post yesterday because I thought it was someone jacking with his buddies. Now that I see whats going on I'll say that more than likely that buck is a fraud.

Other than the obvious space between the bases and the skull theres not one stitch of bark in the antlers yet there's no hair growing up over the bases. That hair gets cut off as a buck rubs his rack. See all those sharp knobs around the bases where you would grab the rack. They get dulled up also when a buck rubs. The ones in that pic and the other look pretty pristine just like on a EHD buck when you find them.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Big bucks for whatever reason make people act like complete idiots. It's sad. As Chad says, it's just a deer. Yet people completely loose their mind and decency over them. I have seen family's quit talking to each other over them and best friends go separate ways. I don't blame it solely on the hunting entertainment world it is also the product of today's entitlement everyone gets a trophy mentality. I'm afraid the good old days of comrodory and simply enjoying the experience are all but a thing of the past. I'm happy for anyone who experience success in the woods. Far too many also use mature bucks as a measuring stick for ones hunting prowness. that leads to jealousy when they feel as though they don't match up. I know kids who couldn't find their butt with both hands yet have shot deer bigger than I ever will. I also know guys who could hunt circles around most that have never killed a buck over 125 inches. Sadly this is not only representative of the hunting world, it's the entire world. Too many want what everyone else has with out the hard work it takes to get there. B


Couldn't have said it better. A world full of kids who never got spanked and everyone got a trophy for participation. Tisk tisk. Not all of course, but a society trending that way. If an individual is able to consistently kill mature deer (mature deer, not 170+) then more than likely they've made every mistake in the book in the process of figuring out what works. It's unfortunate when something like Mr. Anthony's situation comes about because his fabricated success has made it appear, to those who know no better, easier than what it really is.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

dblungem said:


> So, with those differences, why does that lead to quilt? Wouldn't it say just the opposite? Still, why in the world would an innocent guy close his FB page unless he is just sick of defending himself? I really don't know, but if the rack has differences from the dead head, wouldn't that say its not the same buck? Or was the pic altered?


The picture on the dead head is not clear enough to see if they are identical if you based it off of G5 and main beam tip on the right side. I was pointing out the possible differences to give those who are hoping for the best a little hope. I don't know if he is or isn't guilty of fraud. But all indications would point to he is. Guess we will have to see how it all plays out in the end. 

We also have a missing point under the brow on the right MB but that could easily be removed by busting it off. If this were up for trial and I was on the jury based off of what I go I have now I would be lea in towars a guilty verdict. That's how I approach everything but until proof is 100% verifiable we have to assume he is innocent.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> Those two things have the power to corrupt people In any world my friend.
> 
> Only difference I see is the sticker on the base. That can be easily altered with a Dremel and some wood stain though. Hope he gets it x rayed and it proves real. Can't say I blame him for deleting his Facebook. Lots of Jack Wagons on the Internet that have nothing better to do than try and make someone misserible.


There is no doubt it's real. Problem is the deer was dead before he killed it. IF the head year is in fact one and the same.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Couldn't have said it better. A world full of kids who never got spanked and everyone got a trophy for participation. Tisk tisk. Not all of course, but a society trending that way. If an individual is able to consistently kill mature deer (mature deer, not 170+) then more than likely they've made every mistake in the book in the process of figuring out what works. It's unfortunate when something like Mr. Anthony's situation comes about because his fabricated success has made it appear, to those who know no better, easier than what it really is.


I know guys who kill old doe's every year that can flat out hunt. They know how to get it done anywhere. Yet from the outside people would disregard their ability based solely upon the lack of bone on their walls. It's too bad as those types of people that folks can really learn from. I learned from people like that, and have more respect for them than any tv hunter that so many use as role models.

Unfortunately this is the direction the world is taking. Everyone wants the big house, big checking account and fancy cars right out of school. They don't realize it took many people years of hardwork, more month than money, and pinching penny's until they scream to be able to reach financial security. Yet somehow they are entitled to everything someone else owns simply because they exist. I feel bad for my children as this is the only world they will know. All I can do is teach them that it takes hard work and perseverance to reach your personal definition of success.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

QS34Reaper said:


> There is no doubt it's real. Problem is the deer was dead before he killed it. IF the head year is in fact one and the same.


By real I didn't mean natural antler vs synthetic antler. Just that it's the rack this deer was born with.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Big bucks for whatever reason make people act like complete idiots. It's sad. As Chad says, it's just a deer. Yet people completely loose their mind and decency over them. I have seen family's quit talking to each other over them and best friends go separate ways. I don't blame it solely on the hunting entertainment world it is also the product of today's entitlement everyone gets a trophy mentality. I'm afraid the good old days of comrodory and simply enjoying the experience are all but a thing of the past. I'm happy for anyone who experience success in the woods. Far too many also use mature bucks as a measuring stick for ones hunting prowness. that leads to jealousy when they feel as though they don't match up. I know kids who couldn't find their butt with both hands yet have shot deer bigger than I ever will. I also know guys who could hunt circles around most that have never killed a buck over 125 inches. Sadly this is not only representative of the hunting world, it's the entire world. Too many want what everyone else has with out the hard work it takes to get there. B


Agree 100%. Lots of spoiled little brats in the world today. Where did hard work, taking your lumps, not quitting, keep learning, being humble, being respectful, all go?? The world we live in is certainly changing.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> By real I didn't mean natural antler vs synthetic antler. Just that it's the rack this deer was born with.


Gotcha!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Agree 100%. Lots of spoiled little brats in the world today. Where did hard work, taking your lumps, not quitting, keep learning, being humble, being respectful, all go?? The world we live in is certainly changing.


That it is brother and not for the better. I see so many kids out in public with their parents that I want to bend over my knee and take a belt to. Unfortunately it's my generation that is to blame. Many raise their kids as their friend and not their parent. No one wants to be the bad guy. Worst kids get today is a "time out" and a half assed scolding. 

Anyways rant over. Back on topic.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

You tell me: same rack doctored up and altered or not?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

QS34Reaper said:


> You tell me: same rack doctored up and altered or not?
> View attachment 1945581
> 
> View attachment 1945582


Look at the left antler from the base to brow tine. The live buck tapers up to the brow, the dead head appears to be straight. Not the same. The junk on the right antler is also different.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Idk man. In this pic they look close enough to identical to be a coincident. You can even see the stickers on the base in the kill pic if you blow it up. Same wave on the right g4. Same brows. The left brow even goes from bumpy to smooth half way up on both racks. I won't say I'm 100% they are the same with out concrete proof. I will say it doesn't look good from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Same curve at the tip of the taller left brow and same blade on the left g2.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Same rack all day long……..


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Same.


----------



## razortec 0001 (Aug 15, 2004)

Same...


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

So, I'm a member of the Illinois Whitetail Alliance. Marc was a member of the leadership team for that group as of a few weeks ago. Today, the Alliance posts on FB that "due to recent events, Marc has been removed from the leadership team..." Freaking sad.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Read somewhere else that he is no longer associated with Illinois Whitetail Alliance.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

What a looser, and he's done the same thing with others by the looks of other photos! Good thing Mike and the antler guys know their racks inside out, GOTCHYA!
And the dude has been in NAW and all kinds of other things bragging how he shot them from the ground in his Ghillie suit.

Guess I don't need his tips from field and stream any more...

An Illinois Expert's Method for Patterning Big Early Bucks
Article by Scott Bestul. Uploaded on August 02, 2011

by Scott Bestul

Most of us are happy if our trail cameras do nothing more than snap a buck’s picture. Most of us are not Marc Anthony. A Goodfield, Ill., whitetail expert who has killed four net B&C bucks, Anthony forsakes traditional trail-cam locations, such as food-plot edges, mineral licks, and mock scrapes. Instead, he moves his camera along the travel corridor of a trophy buck until he nails down the deer’s exact route and finds the perfect place to stage an ambush. Here’s his four-step plan.

#1 - Scout at Home
“I study aerial photos and satellite images at home to determine generally where to place cameras,” says the Bear Archery pro staffer. “I use what I call the Two-Hundred Rule, which basically states that any area where a big buck doesn’t have to travel more than 200 yards for prime food, bedding, and water is a great starting spot.” He identifies and marks the most likely spots on a map or GPS, and then he moves in for a closer look.

#2 - Check It Out 
Anthony scouts each site carefully to figure out precisely where to place his trail cameras. “I don’t worry too much if there’s not terrific sign,” he says. “Big bucks are often loners and simply don’t leave heavy trails, and because I’m scouting in summer, there aren’t rubs or scrapes.” He usually starts close to the best feeding area, looking for faint trails that connect the food to water sources and potential bedding and security cover.

#3 - Wait and See 
Anthony lets his cameras sit for two weeks before checking them. “I make a minimum disturbance,” he stresses. “I carry a card reader in the field and look for two things: if a good buck was in the area, and if so, his direction of travel. I set my cameras to snap multiple exposures of each event, which usually gives me a pretty good idea.” In the evening, for example, the direction from which a buck approaches typically points to his bedding area.

#4 - Close In
When Anthony marks a good buck, he moves the camera 30 to 40 yards along the trail toward the buck’s bedding area. “Then I wait another two weeks,” he says. “If I’ve got more pics, I keep moving the camera up, until I’m as close as I dare get to the buck’s lair. As I study the pictures, I’m also nailing down the best places, times, and conditions to ambush a buck. When it’s time to hunt, I feel almost certain that he’ll show up in my bow sights.”


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

goatboy said:


> What a looser, and he's done the same thing with others by the looks of other photos! Good thing Mike and the antler guys know their racks inside out, GOTCHYA!
> And the dude has been in NAW and all kinds of other things bragging how he shot them from the ground in his Ghillie suit.


What other photos?


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

dblungem said:


> So, I'm a member of the Illinois Whitetail Alliance. Marc was a member of the leadership team for that group as of a few weeks ago. Today, the Alliance posts on FB that "due to recent events, Marc has been removed from the leadership team..." Freaking sad.


Sorry buddy. It's disappointing when you are close to someone and all things point to something negative that goes against your core values. I have been there too.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

dblungem said:


> What other photos?


The antler collector guys have been going through his trophy pics and recognizing other bucks that have been bought and sold over the years that have wound up on his booners heads somehow.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

goatboy said:


> The antler collector guys have been going through his trophy pics and recognizing other bucks that have been bought and sold over the years that have wound up on his booners heads somehow.


All is can do is laugh, I guess. Was wondering if you could point me to a link of FB post where the info is coming from? I'm not doubting you a bit, just would like to read up on it myself. Thx.


----------



## brushdog (May 11, 2009)

Wow. Hope he is real proud of his accomplishments every time he looks at the walls. You know darn well its not the first time he did this. Way to go marc rompala LOL


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

I would just like to say that this Marc Anthony chump is no more a representative of hunters in general than Donald Sterling is of white people in general. I don't think this is indicative of a poor state of the health of our hunting heritage; it's simply a statement of the reprobate character of Marc Anthony. Let's not confuse the issue.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Marc has since left facebook and canceled shows..according to people who know him.
> 
> Marc has killed more BC bucks with a bow than any other bowhunter.
> 
> Marc also does his own taxiderny


Yep and all of the photos of his deer in the field look fishy! Apparently he is a dang fraud!


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

The left antler (right antler on camera) appears to be a bit different. I see bend on the field photo not present on the kitchen photo.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Siouxme said:


> The left antler (right antler on camera) appears to be a bit different. I see bend on the field photo not present on the kitchen photo.


I agree.

Plus if you look at the dead head and the way the kill photo is laying, the tilt of the kill shots head doesn't look right. It doesn't look like it's at the right angle if it had an antler that big. The right antler doesn't seem to come off the head the same as the dead head. Plus the missing junk.

Fishy for sure.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Greedy dumbass..the equivalent of Marth Stewart going to jail over a 250k stock deal. Enough is never enough for some people.....


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats like going to the beach in a speedo and stuffing a sock in it. Where is the pride in fixing the deer. It crazy how people can let deer ruin their life. I know guys who are so crazed with it that it comes before their family. IV killed some good deer and one booner. Last year I didn't kill a buck and could care less. I used 
To enjoy reading his stuff but not anymore


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

goatboy said:


> The antler collector guys have been going through his trophy pics and recognizing other bucks that have been bought and sold over the years that have wound up on his booners heads somehow.


Link?


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

goatboy said:


> What a looser, and he's done the same thing with others by the looks of other photos! Good thing Mike and the antler guys know their racks inside out, GOTCHYA!
> And the dude has been in NAW and all kinds of other things bragging how he shot them from the ground in his Ghillie suit.
> 
> Guess I don't need his tips from field and stream any more...
> ...


They left out step #5


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

There is some weird looking things about the rack on the "shot" buck.

But to me the G3's on the shot buck look a touch longer than the G2's. On the found buck it doesn't look that way


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Thats the thing most montster animals deer/elk and so on, many people know the where abouts so pretty hard to doe something and no one know about it! Like kill one that was already dead! I wonder how big the rock is he is hiding under!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Elite fanboy said:


> Greedy dumbass..the equivalent of Marth Stewart going to jail over a 250k stock deal. Enough is never enough for some people.....


LMAO! This is a great post!


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I am as shocked to hear about this fraud as I was when I read Ol Rancid Crabtree got busted for baiting:wink:


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Something look crooked? haha


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Here you go


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I've never even heard of this guy. No offense to anyone, I hunted whitetails a few times. It was fun because it was something different for me but I don't see what gets people this jacked up about them. Especially enough to do something like this. They're definitely dumber and easier to hunt than mulies.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Q2DEATH said:


> I've never even heard of this guy. No offense to anyone, I hunted whitetails a few times. It was fun because it was something different for me but I don't see what gets people this jacked up about them. Especially enough to do something like this. They're definitely dumber and easier to hunt than mulies.


Let me guess your style of hunting is far superior


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Q2DEATH said:


> I've never even heard of this guy. No offense to anyone, I hunted whitetails a few times. It was fun because it was something different for me but I don't see what gets people this jacked up about them. Especially enough to do something like this. They're definitely dumber and easier to hunt than mulies.


Pretty obvious you have not hunted many mature whitetails.
Both species can be very difficult to hunt.


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Here you go


Hard to deny that. Lol


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Here you go


Probably the first pic you should've posted. :teeth:

They could be monozygotic twins:set1_thinking: 

What happened to innocent until proven guilty? :usa2:


----------



## CheeseBurgerTed (Jul 13, 2013)

If this turns out to be true, which it's looking like, it's just mind boggling to me that someone would even go to these lengths for notoriety. How IN THE HELL would your conscience even let you sleep at night? The deer you shot IS A FRAUD. Insanity.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

I really don't see how that's not the same deer. The fact the killed deers rack has no bark in its bases and those tiny burr points are all so sharp is a red flag in itself. My question is though if he is cleaning racks up how is he getting away with putting them in the book? You would think a scorer for P&Y or B&C would be able to tell a doctored rack from an authentic one especially as close as they have to look at them.


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

here is his fabricated story to go along with the fabricated deer 

http://heartlandoutdoors.com/bigbucks/story/marc_anthonys_pointer


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

CheeseBurgerTed said:


> If this turns out to be true, which it's looking like, it's just mind boggling to me that someone would even go to these lengths for notoriety. How IN THE HELL would your conscience even let you sleep at night? The deer you shot IS A FRAUD. Insanity.


People like him have no conscience.
Bad thing is that all that might happen to him is getting banned from P&Y And B&C.


----------



## 21stch (Feb 25, 2013)

jeffbv said:


> here is his fabricated story to go along with the fabricated deer
> 
> http://heartlandoutdoors.com/bigbucks/story/marc_anthonys_pointer


Holy cow, it may just be an awkward angle, but the last pic in that story has the rack look off center as hell. Damn near a whitetail unicorn


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

QS34Reaper said:


> You tell me: same rack doctored up and altered or not?
> View attachment 1945581
> 
> View attachment 1945582


Very little doubt in my mind. It looks like the same identical deer.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have killed my share of mature bucks but no booners. I enjoy every hunt and every deer I have killed.
If I ever feel enough pressure that I think I need to poach or fabricate for whatever reason, I will hang my bow up for good.

Hunting to me is pure, man against beast, hunting the deer in their natural habitat. No amount of bragging rights is worth it to me to spoil that.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

rmscustom said:


> Something look crooked? haha
> View attachment 1945754


This was my point. Might be same rack, but the crown is crooked on that monarch.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> Pretty obvious you have not hunted many mature whitetails.
> Both species can be very difficult to hunt.


You're right. If mature means 190" I never saw anything like that.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Man I hope this is not true, but looking back through a lot of the photos I have of him with bucks, things are jumping out at me that I never saw before until I started looking at this in a new light. Look at the way he is holding the bucks in these two pics. In neither one is he supporting it with the rack. In one the buck's head is supported with his bow stabilizer and in the other he is obviously holding the buck by the skin and keeping the antlers in place. I have always liked and respected Marc and this makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

What I find funny is how this guy was part of the group in IL . that everyone said was all about helping the deer herd recover .Yet every thing they proposed with the exception of the doe tags and season reduction was directed at TROPHY buck management rather than herd restoration .. Seemed anyone who argued what they proposed were attacked and wrong .No wonder they distanced themselves from this guy .But their agenda remains the same . No concordance here I think he was involved I see many of them as all wanting trophy bucks at any cost. Just my opinion here after putting a few peices together here .Why would he of been involved if all he was about was trophy deer at any cost ?He must of liked what he saw and could push his cause forward in there.

I see issues with his posts here as well and it proves that hunters who crave fame or trophy bucks at any cost are the real problem in our sport .Its not the guys who just want to hunt and shoot any buck and let the doe herd walk if they choose to .

This deer hunting industry and most the people in it is a farce and dirty as hell with todays fame at any cost mentality??!!.To emulate these wannabe hunting hero's is to kill the very sport we all love to do it takes the purity away from just hunting and accepting what god let walk in front of you this or that day or season .I mean heck how many times you heard them say that buck or animal was just not good enpough for them and they went home empty handed rather than shoot that "Dink" 130 or 140 buck.Makes me want to wretch sometimes .Since when did they or anyone deserve anything in this world or when did they just become too big to kill something that would make 90% of all hunters shake after the shot ?Who the hell do these people think they are anyways>? This is just more ammo for us to walk away from the insiders and take back our sport from them and make it what it should be about .


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Q2DEATH said:


> You're right. If mature means 190" I never saw anything like that.


Mule deer are far dumber than whitetails around here. 

And I don't know what to add about the build-your-own-buck program. Too bad I guess what people will do.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Let me guess your style of hunting is far superior


You want to show me where in my post I said my hunting was far superior. You want to point that out for me tough guy?

Oh wait, you said you guess, which is the same as assume and you know what that means. I just leave the me part out of it and leave the ass and u and that'll sum it up.

I don't know why anybody would get so worked up about any animal species to do this. I hunted public land and didn't see any monster bucks. Had a great time just didn't find it that challenging. Find a spot between bedding and feeding and the deer come to you. Add in private ground with food plots, a million cameras and stands...or better yet a shed on stilts and that swings the odds majorly. Not saying I'm superior in any way...I'd do it too if I had the cash. You just got to admit what is and what isn't.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jan 23, 2009)

Wasn't this guy married to Jennifer Lopez at one point? 






(I'm kidding)


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mule deer themselves are no harder to hunt then whitetails. It's the terrain they live in that makes it harder. Put that mule deer in the eastern woods and it would act the same as a whitetail. Conversely the same with whitetails in the western plains. Their will to survive puts makes them hard to hunt. So obviously the more wide open the area they live in the harder it will be to get close. Both species are challenging with archery tackle in their own right.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Court of public opinion brother. Welcome to America 





Fortyneck said:


> Probably the first pic you should've posted. :teeth:
> 
> They could be monozygotic twins:set1_thinking:
> 
> What happened to innocent until proven guilty? :usa2:


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> What I find funny is how this guy was part of the group in IL . that everyone said was all about helping the deer herd recover .Yet every thing they proposed with the exception of the doe tags and season reduction was directed at TROPHY buck management rather than herd restoration .. Seemed anyone who argued what they proposed were attacked and wrong .No wonder they distanced themselves from this guy .But their agenda remains the same . No concordance here I think he was involved I see many of them as all wanting trophy bucks at any cost. Just my opinion here after putting a few peices together here .Why would he of been involved if all he was about was trophy deer at any cost ?He must of liked what he saw and could push his cause forward in there.
> 
> I see issues with his posts here as well and it proves that hunters who crave fame or trophy bucks at any cost are the real problem in our sport .Its not the guys who just want to hunt and shoot any buck and let the doe herd walk if they choose to .
> 
> This deer hunting industry and most the people in it is a farce and dirty as hell with todays fame at any cost mentality??!!.To emulate these wannabe hunting hero's is to kill the very sport we all love to do it takes the purity away from just hunting and accepting what god let walk in front of you this or that day or season .I mean heck how many times you heard them say that buck or animal was just not good enpough for them and they went home empty handed rather than shoot that "Dink" 130 or 140 buck.Makes me want to wretch sometimes .Since when did they or anyone deserve anything in this world or when did they just become too big to kill something that would make 90% of all hunters shake after the shot ?Who the hell do these people think they are anyways>? This is just more ammo for us to walk away from the insiders and take back our sport from them and make it what it should be about .


Excellent points


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Q2DEATH said:


> You want to show me where in my post I said my hunting was far superior. You want to point that out for me tough guy?
> 
> Oh wait, you said you guess, which is the same as assume and you know what that means. I just leave the me part out of it and leave the ass and u and that'll sum it up.
> 
> I don't know why anybody would get so worked up about any animal species to do this. I hunted public land and didn't see any monster bucks. Had a great time just didn't find it that challenging. Find a spot between bedding and feeding and the deer come to you. Add in private ground with food plots, a million cameras and stands...or better yet a shed on stilts and that swings the odds majorly. Not saying I'm superior in any way...I'd do it too if I had the cash. You just got to admit what is and what isn't.



Easy now cowboy, not sure what makes you think killing a mature whitetail is so easy, surely not easier than taking a mature mule deer. Different styles of hunting is all


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

The way the G4 curves in, the G5 and identical brows tines . There is no way 2 bucks of that size are that close in shape & size. It's the same rack, I'm ready to bet a years salary on it


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

woodmaster said:


> The way the G4 curves in, the G5 and identical brows tines . There is no way 2 bucks of that size are that close in shape & size. It's the same rack, I'm ready to bet a years salary on it


Absolutely... Not even debatable in my eyes.


----------



## Tim10610 (Jun 7, 2013)

tackscall said:


> They left out step #5


:laugh:


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Agree 100%. Lots of spoiled little brats in the world today. Where did hard work, taking your lumps, not quitting, keep learning, being humble, being respectful, all go?? The world we live in is certainly changing.


I can attest to this fact as I work in an adolescent treatment center full of kids who've overran their parents. It s frustrating because you want to teach them about respect and discipline them in a healthy fashion, but the system doesn't allow us to do so. As for the buck in question, does anyone know if they have traced the sell of the antlers back to Mr. Anthony?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Quite similar to Corey Wiktor and his NY shed hoax, but on a much broader scale.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Has anyone attempted to get comment from the dude?


----------



## 20FeetUpKY (Nov 27, 2013)

Same deer all day


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

None of these racks are as big as J-lo's rear end, which is his biggest trophy to date. ..lol


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Jenny from the block ditched Marc Anthony quite awhile back and this isnt him, i seriously doubt she would marry a hunter.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Jenny from the block ditched Marc Anthony quite awhile back and this isnt him, i seriously doubt she would marry a hunter.


I am sure if a hunter had enough money she would marry him:wink:


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

whats even more of a shame is this guy has 3 kids.


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

This type of thing goes on in every day life. If there is money to be made somebody will figure it out!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I can't even imagine explaining such a thing to my wife
Or kids or parents or siblings or friends or neighbours or relatives or 
Well, anybody. 

I don't really understand it.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

saskguy said:


> I can't even imagine explaining such a thing to my wife
> Or kids or parents or siblings or friends or neighbours or relatives or
> Well, anybody.
> 
> I don't really understand it.


Horn porn and the desire to be "famous"


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

It's the same thing that happens with financial investors who scam people. They start off great and everybody loves them and gives them a lot of attention and they can't get enough of it. Then when things aren't going great they will do anything to maintain their reputation of consistently delivering. Just like Marc, the pressure gets to you and you'll lie, cheat and steal to consistently deliver the results people come to expect. I'd bet his early success was real and he got lucky, after awhile he couldn't close the deal and friends, family and fans expected for him to kill a huge deer every year...so he got creative and got out his tools.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Look how crooked the rack is in this pic! Talk about obvious...


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

For some reason, I was always skeptical how a guy was creeping around on the ground with a ghillie suit like he was Tom Berenger in Sniper knocking down 170 inch deer with a bow. It's all becoming clear now.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

Muy Grande said:


> For some reason, I was always skeptical how a guy was creeping around on the ground with a ghillie suit like he was Tom Berenger in Sniper knocking down 170 inch deer with a bow. It's all becoming clear now.


You know what they say....if its too good to be true, it probably isn't. Its amazing how people think these guys are Superman and believe it when all they're doing is hunting on a deer farm!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> For those that dont know who Marc is.... He has more bowkills in BC than any other bowhunter.
> Check out how this post on FB gets real interesting real quick
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=800002120010889&set=gm.738110119543122&type=1


this is not true Rodney. he has the most "entered" not the most killed. I know of a hunter who has more kills that are big enough to be entered as B&C but are not.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

The first pic looks like a shoulder mount that he's hiding under the gillie suit and the second pick the rack is crooked




Whack/Stack said:


> Man I hope this is not true, but looking back through a lot of the photos I have of him with bucks, things are jumping out at me that I never saw before until I started looking at this in a new light. Look at the way he is holding the bucks in these two pics. In neither one is he supporting it with the rack. In one the buck's head is supported with his bow stabilizer and in the other he is obviously holding the buck by the skin and keeping the antlers in place. I have always liked and respected Marc and this makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> View attachment 1945788
> 
> ...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

carbon arrow1 said:


> this is not true Rodney. he has the most "entered" not the most killed. I know of a hunter who has more kills that are big enough to be entered as B&C but are not.


If a deer is not entered can it even be called a BC deer?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

redneckromeo said:


> View attachment 1945975
> 
> Look how crooked the rack is in this pic! Talk about obvious...



He is also hiding the short brow


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> If a deer is not entered can it even be called a BC deer?


you have a point. not entered, not in the club. lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

redneckromeo said:


> View attachment 1945975
> 
> Look how crooked the rack is in this pic! Talk about obvious...


I wonder who took the photo? not impossible to take it himself.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

on a side note the guy does awesome taxidermy work.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't know if the story is true or not but I did find some interesting reading on the D+DH website from 2011 about the King Buck and B&C...

http://deeranddeerhunting.com/forum...sid=986fae2ae08f15f4ee5b5b3ff2fcdd3b&start=10


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

mathewshooterxt said:


> The first pic looks like a shoulder mount that he's hiding under the gillie suit and the second pick the rack is crooked


The first one cannot be a mount, he is holding the ears back. You can see it looks like he is holding it together to keep the skin from falling away. I have no way of knowing but it sure looks that way.

In the second one, he is using his bow and stabilizer to prop the head up so he doesn't have to hold it with the antlers. 

Like I said, I hope it's not true. I have always liked and respected Marc but there are three suspicious pictures on this thread. I hope he proves everyone wrong somehow, and everyone looks like a jealous fool for challenging it, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> I wonder who took the photo? not impossible to take it himself.


Looks like a self timer to me.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

carbon arrow1 said:


> this is not true Rodney. he has the most "entered" not the most killed. I know of a hunter who has more kills that are big enough to be entered as B&C but are not.


Rodney said "in BC" he never said most killed. Big difference!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

redneckromeo said:


> View attachment 1945975
> 
> Look how crooked the rack is in this pic! Talk about obvious...


It is very obvious


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here. 

The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right. The hard earned, honest, and legit folks shouldn't have their deer pushed down on the B&C list by a fabricated road kill. It's not fair. A part of me feels sorry for Mr. Anthony (hear me out). When someone puts this much stock and self worth in the recognition of a deer that they are willing to go this far I have to wonder what issues dance thru their mind. I don't feel pity for his consequences, just the fact that he felt this much importance revolved around that reputation. I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Muy Grande said:


> For some reason, I was always skeptical how a guy was creeping around on the ground with a ghillie suit like he was Tom Berenger in Sniper knocking down 170 inch deer with a bow. It's all becoming clear now.


Hang on a minute man, whether or not Marc is a fraud or not, Lets not go as far to say it can't be done. Plenty of guys get in done on the ground and consistently on big deer. That's a fact.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here.
> 
> I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.


100% agree!!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Court of public opinion brother. Welcome to America


:usa:


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

ohiobooners said:


> I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here.
> 
> The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right. The hard earned, honest, and legit folks shouldn't have their deer pushed down on the B&C list by a fabricated road kill. It's not fair. A part of me feels sorry for Mr. Anthony (hear me out). When someone puts this much stock and self worth in the recognition of a deer that they are willing to go this far I have to wonder what issues dance thru their mind. I don't feel pity for his consequences, just the fact that he felt this much importance revolved around that reputation. I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.


For me, if a successful "media" hunter were to have a couple sub-par season and publicize that and talk about why and what happened, it would lend a great deal more credibility to what they have to say as opposed to someone who gets a monster every year. This is why I like the guys on Major League Bowhunters...they show the failure which I think we all learn more from failure than success. 

About dropping a hunt to watch a movie with my kid....OB...if I were chasing a buck like you are, I'd record the movie and watch it later! LOL!


----------



## probuck (Dec 28, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> He is also hiding the short brow


I think that is him trying to push the rack back over to the right side so it's centered on the deer lol


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

zmax hunter said:


> I wonder who took the photo? not impossible to take it himself.


Some guy named Mitch.


----------



## probuck (Dec 28, 2011)

I was on FB Thursday night when all this transpired I can't remember the guys name who brought up the similarities but kiddos to him and good eye.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

If this buck is real he needs to have it X-rayed. That is the big red flag with the Mitch Rampola buck, he would no allow it to be x-rayed. This has been going on a long time. A guy did it in Alabama in the 80's. He stole a set of sheds from Georgia and put it on a doe. The guy that mounted the deer mounted a deer for me.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

An X-ray wouldn't prove anything. The claim is that it was a real deer, just not one he shot. That is what the X-ray would show.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Hang on a minute man, whether or not Marc is a fraud or not, Lets not go as far to say it can't be done. Plenty of guys get in done on the ground and consistently on big deer. That's a fact.


Nobody said it couldn't be done, big guy. But I would be willing to bet a whole lot of money that the guys who do get it done on the ground do so from some sort of blind, be it manmade, natural, or commercial. I am speaking of archery, of course. No doubt, PLENTY of folks can accomplish it with firearms. Are there a few guys who can stalk a whitetail with a bow consistently? Maybe. It sure ain't plenty and, the best of those ain't putting 160s down every year either. But, if you believe there are "plenty" of folks walking around looking like Sergeant Beckett with a bow knocking down 170 inch deer every year, then you don't know any facts.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Some guy named Mitch.


:first:


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Muy Grande said:


> Nobody said it couldn't be done, big guy. But I would be willing to bet a whole lot of money that the guys who do get it done on the ground do so from some sort of blind, be it manmade, natural, or commercial. I am speaking of archery, of course. No doubt, PLENTY of folks can accomplish it with firearms. Are there a few guys who can stalk a whitetail with a bow consistently? Maybe. It sure ain't plenty and, the best of those ain't putting 160s down every year either. But, if you believe there are "plenty" of folks walking around looking like Sergeant Beckett with a bow knocking down 170 inch deer every year, then you don't know any facts.


Spook Spann did it with no ghille suit. Ain't that some ****.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ive watched this for awhile and havent commented but i have discussed if marc was legit with many people for years. I have had many conversations with mr anthony and have always felt something wasnt right about this. 1. His deer are too balanced... Its very difficult to kill mature with such little deduction over and over again. Ive watched his pictures come through for years and to this date have never seen a sticker point or even any significant side to side deduction. The deer in question has 2 inches deduction. 2 inches on a 190 inch deer!!!! 2. Ive never seen him have a history with these deer. never heard of a shed, and never seen a trail camera picture of a deer that he harvested. Not even really a story about what led up to the kill. 3. His "secret was too simple" it was always the 200 yard rule. " YOu find a place that is within 200 yards of food water and cover". that was his methodology on mature bucks. I have given him the benefit of the doubt through all of these questions simply because i understand what its like to be called a "poacher" when you in no way would EVER poach a deer. I work too damn hard for this wall for that crap. I have talked to mr anthony on his methods of using a ghillie and i can assure you all that you can kill mature bucks from a ghillie 100 percent legally. Ive hunted that way for 3 years and shot 2 mature bucks at under 15 yards with a bow both 4.5 plus and both net over 145.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

shootist said:


> An X-ray wouldn't prove anything. The claim is that it was a real deer, just not one he shot. That is what the X-ray would show.


I believe the claim is that he removed the antlers from the deadhead and grafted them onto another deer isn't it? Could be wrong. If so that would show on a x-ray.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kb83 said:


> I believe the claim is that he removed the antlers from the deadhead and grafted them onto another deer isn't it? Could be wrong. If so that would show on a x-ray.


All thats left is a mount, the antlers are attached to a skull plate. 

Had the deer been xrayed after he claimed to have killed it, then yes it would have shown that Marc was a turd


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i still don't get it. so this guy bought a head and put it on a deer? 
or this guy bought the head and made a copy? 
or he made a copy from photos? 
you would have to be STUPID to make a exact replica from a known head then put it on a buck and claim it as your own. if the guy is so skilled in fake antlers why not make it look completely different?

the heads look to be close, but i am not going to hang a guy because of blurry Internet photos. until there is real proof with people actually inspecting the head then nothing else can be said. it will just be conjecture, rumor and hearsay.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

This guy is a moron. It's a just a deer! If it makes that much difference to this guy that he feels the need to glue on antlers and paint bought antlers, he needs to be caught. Most of us guys on here try to do it the right way. Hunt hard and be ethical and all and always wonder how these monster bucks are killed( well except for chad. He is just the best deer hunter I've ever seen and never wonder how when he kills a big deer, it just kind of happens) this guy Marc is a tool.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you would be very surprised then. Never said it was easy, buy whether you want to believe it or not, there are guys doing it, that I know. Ghillies are an effective technique - take the wife for example. We have one property where we cannot use a stand (land owners rule). We use ghillies on that property, no blinds. She alone has killed 6 deer from the ground, all within 20 yards including a 4.5 year old buck that she shot at 18 feet - 6 yards. Its not rocket science and I can assure you guys are doing it. 

I'm not defending Marc by any means, all I'm saying is most guys don't realize what can be done on the ground, without a blind. Keep an open mind - it just might help you someday. Also, inches doesn't mean maturity in a whitetail. 




Muy Grande said:


> Nobody said it couldn't be done, big guy. But I would be willing to bet a whole lot of money that the guys who do get it done on the ground do so from some sort of blind, be it manmade, natural, or commercial. I am speaking of archery, of course. No doubt, PLENTY of folks can accomplish it with firearms. Are there a few guys who can stalk a whitetail with a bow consistently? Maybe. It sure ain't plenty and, the best of those ain't putting 160s down every year either. But, if you believe there are "plenty" of folks walking around looking like Sergeant Beckett with a bow knocking down 170 inch deer every year, then you don't know any facts.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

farmer rick said:


> People like him have no conscience.
> Bad thing is that all that might happen to him is getting banned from P&Y And B&C.


Illegal tagging charges out the wazzou. Looks like he'll be visiting a lot of courtrooms in the near future.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I have killed several bucks from the ground, both in standing cornfields and in CRP, plus spot and stalk. Not one of them would make B&C. All that means is that I KNOW HOW HARD IT IS! I have always looked at Marc Anthony's accomplishments with a sense of wonder bordering on amazement. I know he has great property and I always figured he must the like the Michael Jordan of hunting on the ground. But I can say that I never really seriously entertained the idea that he was faking it all. Now the internet is full of people who are saying, "I knew it all the time, it couldn't be true." Well for those who say that, I don't hold you in any higher regard than I hold Marc if these accusations are true. The evidence looks very strong, but nothing has been proven yet, and in fact may never be.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> Illegal tagging charges out the wazzou. Looks like he'll be visiting a lot of courtrooms in the near future.


There won't be any illegal tagging charges in this 2010 buck. In IL the statute of limitations is 2 years.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

shootist said:


> There won't be any illegal tagging charges in this 2010 buck. In IL the statute of limitations is 2 years.


It came from a different state. Crossed state lines. It might not be state charges that he needs to be concerned with.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

BowTechForever said:


> This guy is a moron. It's a just a deer! If it makes that much difference to this guy that he feels the need to glue on antlers and paint bought antlers, he needs to be caught. Most of us guys on here try to do it the right way. Hunt hard and be ethical and all and always wonder how these monster bucks are killed( well except for chad. He is just the best deer hunter I've ever seen and never wonder how when he kills a big deer, it just kind of happens) this guy Marc is a tool.


Haha. Well thanks buddy. I appreciate it but there are some guys out there that have really set the bar beyond what I've accomplished. Maybe someday I'll be on that level but I'm still just a pup in this game.

You are exactly right about him needing caught. I don't particularly want something bad for Mr Anthony but I do want the legally harvested deer of the past to not be over shadowed by road kills. It's simply not fair. 

As someone mentioned earlier, I was always skeptical of Mr Anthony's achievements. Perception would lead you to believe anyone questioning them was a jealous hunter wanting to bring others down. That was never my thought pattern. I spend a lot of time around big deer. I grew up around them. Some kids are conditioned to be football or baseball players. My grandpa raised me to chase bucks around. After 25+ years of watching big deer I always wondered how on Gods green earth Mr Anthony was accomplishing these kills, had that many BC deer year after year, and didn't seem to posses a ton of history with a single deer. It just seemed odd. On a positive note..... He does some pretty killer taxidermy. Haha


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well there you have it





Target Tony said:


> i still don't get it. so this guy bought a head and put it on a deer?
> or this guy bought the head and made a copy?
> or he made a copy from photos?
> you would have to be STUPID to make a exact replica from a known head then put it on a buck and claim it as your own. if the guy is so skilled in fake antlers why not make it look completely different?
> ...


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> Haha. Well thanks buddy. I appreciate it but there are some guys out there that have really set the bar beyond what I've accomplished. Maybe someday I'll be on that level but I'm still just a pup in this game.
> 
> You are exactly right about him needing caught. I don't particularly want something bad for Mr Anthony but I do want the legally harvested deer of the past to not be over shadowed by road kills. It's simply not fair.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, I was always skeptical of Mr Anthony's achievements. Perception would lead you to believe anyone questioning them was a jealous hunter wanting to bring others down. That was never my thought pattern. I spend a lot of time around big deer. I grew up around them. Some kids are conditioned to be football or baseball players. My grandpa raised me to chase bucks around. After 25+ years of watching big deer I always wondered how on Gods green earth Mr Anthony was accomplishing these kills, had that many BC deer year after year, and didn't seem to posses a ton of history with a single deer. It just seemed odd. On a positive note..... He does some pretty killer taxidermy. Haha


My statement about jealousy was not directed at anyone in particular, and if you saw this coming, then you are more perceptive than I am. Like I said, mine was always a case of wonder not skepticism, partly because I didn't know any way a guy could fake it. Never thought of buying a set of antlers in Kansas and putting them on a deer in Illinois. Plus, there are quite a few big bucks on this guy's wall that are legit. I am guessing he caved in to the pressure to prove he could keep doing it. Now people come out of the woodwork calling him a moron an idiot and a loser who never even knew him. This guy has killed a lot of big bucks that deserve respect, but now none of them mean anything to anyone. 

There is a lot of collateral damage in these situations. He has sponsors that will get a black eye over this. I wrote a story about him for Bowhunter magazine. I quoted him in my latest book based on an interview I did with him. A lot of people get hurt by things like this. I'm one of them. If anyone has a right to be angry about it, I do, not someone who has never killed a big deer or ever knew him.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm still unable to do 2+2=4. I can see how the antler on the right looks like the antler on the deer picture. Then what is the antler on the left? Looks like same as the right but discolored and smaller?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have known of Marc for several years and just figured he had some great land. I even talked with him about a sponsorship but he had signed with Bear Archery. I followed him on FB and read his articles about ground hunting. 

Unless you have hunted with him and watched him kill a deer then im not sure you can say anything about past deer?? 





Whack/Stack said:


> My statement about jealousy was not directed at anyone in particular, and if you saw this coming, then you are more perceptive than I am. Like I said, mine was always a case of wonder not skepticism, partly because I didn't know any way a guy could fake it. Never thought of buying a set of antlers in Kansas and putting them on a deer in Illinois. Plus, there are quite a few big bucks on this guy's wall that are legit. I am guessing he caved in to the pressure to prove he could keep doing it. Now people come out of the woodwork calling him a moron an idiot and a loser who never even knew him. This guy has killed a lot of big bucks that deserve respect, but now none of them mean anything to anyone.
> 
> There is a lot of collateral damage in these situations. He has sponsors that will get a black eye over this. I wrote a story about him for Bowhunter magazine. I quoted him in my latest book based on an interview I did with him. A lot of people get hurt by things like this. I'm one of them. If anyone has a right to be angry about it, I do, not someone who has never killed a big deer or ever knew him.


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Skeptic said:


> Illegal tagging charges out the wazzou. Looks like he'll be visiting a lot of courtrooms in the near future.


Are there regulations about putting your tag on a bought set of antlers? I've never heard of any. I really doubt if he can be charged with much. 
Hope I'm wrong though and he can get some big fines and lose hunting privileges.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree I hope it's not true, but don't look good. If 1 deer is in question then so are the rest in reality. But I think it's probably the lowest of lows to make fake deer and claim you killed them.

I mean it takes time to go thru all the process to do that, plenty of time to think what's right or wrong. I mean it one thing to make a mistake in the heat of the moment, but if true this stuff is staged and take time and planning. 

Makes me wonder if he killed any of them, I own his suit and hung from the ground, so I liked the guy and spoke with him in person at great length at the Illinois deer classic, he even signed the real world icons book. He did push the carbon synergy a bit to much.

My next question is if this has been going on for a while why did Don Higgins the book author of real world icons let him be associated with the book??


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> Illegal tagging charges out the wazzou. Looks like he'll be visiting a lot of courtrooms in the near future.


How is this illegal tagging? If you kill a buck, tag it, cut out the skull cap, and replace it with a different skull cap for pictures, how is this illegal tagging?


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)

This is the trouble with a lie. Even if all his other deer are the real deal, they are all in question (at least in the court of public opinion) now. Stuff our parents taught us, don't tell lies. You tell a lie, people don't know if they can trust you. Going through great lengths to support a lie is even worse. Rule 4 from Roger's Rangers: "Tell the truth about what you see and what you do." You do that, you have no need to be concerned. No one cares that slick willy gave his cuban to monica, we care that he lied.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Whack/Stack said:


> My statement about jealousy was not directed at anyone in particular, and if you saw this coming, then you are more perceptive than I am. Like I said, mine was always a case of wonder not skepticism, partly because I didn't know any way a guy could fake it. Never thought of buying a set of antlers in Kansas and putting them on a deer in Illinois. Plus, there are quite a few big bucks on this guy's wall that are legit. I am guessing he caved in to the pressure to prove he could keep doing it. Now people come out of the woodwork calling him a moron an idiot and a loser who never even knew him. This guy has killed a lot of big bucks that deserve respect, but now none of them mean anything to anyone.
> 
> There is a lot of collateral damage in these situations. He has sponsors that will get a black eye over this. I wrote a story about him for Bowhunter magazine. I quoted him in my latest book based on an interview I did with him. A lot of people get hurt by things like this. I'm one of them. If anyone has a right to be angry about it, I do, not someone who has never killed a big deer or ever knew him.


I disagree that just because he has killed some good deer he deserves respect. When a guy lies sometimes he is a liar. 
Killing deer is not something I respect someone for anyways. Respect is reserved for someone of integrity which Marc appears he has lost or never had that.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> My statement about jealousy was not directed at anyone in particular, and if you saw this coming, then you are more perceptive than I am. Like I said, mine was always a case of wonder not skepticism, partly because I didn't know any way a guy could fake it. Never thought of buying a set of antlers in Kansas and putting them on a deer in Illinois. Plus, there are quite a few big bucks on this guy's wall that are legit. I am guessing he caved in to the pressure to prove he could keep doing it. Now people come out of the woodwork calling him a moron an idiot and a loser who never even knew him. This guy has killed a lot of big bucks that deserve respect, but now none of them mean anything to anyone.
> 
> There is a lot of collateral damage in these situations. He has sponsors that will get a black eye over this. I wrote a story about him for Bowhunter magazine. I quoted him in my latest book based on an interview I did with him. A lot of people get hurt by things like this. I'm one of them. If anyone has a right to be angry about it, I do, not someone who has never killed a big deer or ever knew him.


Agreed. Well I agree with some of it. We all have a right to be bothered by it. Not just the individuals who have interviewed him. Why? Because he chose a position of publicity and built a great deal of his credibility, from us.... the hunters reading his tips and trying to learn from him, with lies. Not misunderstanding. Not a slight exaggeration. Flat out, bold faced lies. It's not just this deer that is in question. SEVERAL of his deer are now beginning to look familiar to shed collectors. I am not more perceptive than you at all. I just spend a great deal of my time on some of the best whitetail land in the country. Statistically his claims don't add up. His land would have to be SATURATED with BC genetics and he would have to statistically beat all the odds on a higher consistency level than is able to be calculated. Look at his # of BC kill claims. Then look at the overall scores. He's obviously a fan of high scoring typicals with little deductions. That # of nearly perfect scoring Booners in the time frame he is claiming? Not impossible, but neither is claiming there's other life in the universe. 

Not being sarcastic with you, you know that. Simply meeting in the forum of conversation. I have been questioned more times than I can count about my resume of deer. Mine is 100% legal and legit. I don't harbor bad feelings for those that question it. It takes a ridiculous, and often too much, amount of time. That is why I feel like I have an insight into why Mr Anthony's claims were so hard to comprehend. 

BTW.... How are the bears coming along? Haha


----------



## ccwaterdogs (May 16, 2009)

This is a sad thing for people that truly looked up to him but definitely shows the pressures people feel to keep up their "reputation". I've had unbelievable success using his ghillies AND actually talked to a couple companies that he promoted. I know that their was only one way I found to get the China smell out of that ghillie and he promoted it well to make people successful to sell more suits. They were plainly shocked at the way this unfolded. They NEVER even thought about this being an option so now I feel worse for them than anybody and hopefully the truth will prevail. I will not stop using the products I started using because of him as they actually worked but I hope they all come out unscathed as it wasn't even close to being their issue. Clearly it should be a reflection on all of us of what we let the outdoor world turn into, might as well bring in the clowns......


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

hunting170 said:


> How is this illegal tagging? If you kill a buck, tag it, cut out the skull cap, and replace it with a different skull cap for pictures, how is this illegal tagging?


Which set of antlers did he tag? The ones on the deer or the replacement?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> How is this illegal tagging? If you kill a buck, tag it, cut out the skull cap, and replace it with a different skull cap for pictures, how is this illegal tagging?


That is actually a good question but I would think it would be illegal. Especially the states that have point minimums.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

poorscouserbob said:


> This is the trouble with a lie. Even if all his other deer are the real deal, they are all in question (at least in the court of public opinion) now.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

You know what I have always found funny is that some of the industry celb hunters have always owned where they are hunting at and how .Like Roger Raglin ,and The Warren brothers will tell you they are hunting either a free range place or a fenced preserve they will own when or if they broke a rule .They may not agree with the rule or the circumstance that they were hammered for but they own em .But most will hide things like shooting preserves or shooting one deer and then walking up on another one for the hero shot ,or like this tool have a taxi job that switched out the racks just to seem like hero's to all of the average hunters and worse they believe that they are hero's and the lies that they tell too.

I do respect the fact that those people own what they do and where they hunt .I may not like em much but they do not try to fool any of us .Think about those who you admire and then tear em apart a bit and many times you can start to see that admiration may not be warranted at all for one reason or another .Absolute power corrupts absolutely and many industry hunters movers and shakers think they have absolute power over themselves and us average hunters and the rules of life and laws of man do not apply to them ...


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> That is actually a good question but I would think it would be illegal. Especially the states that have point minimums.


It is not illegal to put a different set of antlers on any deer if they are legally bought and the deer that was killed was legally killed and checked in . Taxidermists do that all the time who participate in contests / taxi shows .One of the Taxi guys I have does that to participate in contests with his work all the time .So if Mark A killed a small 10 point and checked it in as a 10 point then after that fact put the antlers on that deer it was not illegal .However if he makes money on such a lie there are laws covering such things in many states .

Now if he made the antler switch prior to checking in the deer there is likely laws broken at that point in most states .And he will likely have to answer for them .


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I have known of Marc for several years and just figured he had some great land. I even talked with him about a sponsorship but he had signed with Bear Archery. I followed him on FB and read his articles about ground hunting.
> 
> Unless you have hunted with him and watched him kill a deer then im not sure you can say anything about past deer??


Maybe he has stock in Playdough! I think I will make me a 380" bull tonight...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Shouldernuke! said:


> It is not illegal to put a different set of antlers on any deer if they are legally bought and the deer that was killed was legally killed and checked in .So if mark A killed a small 10 point and checked it in as a 10 point then after that fact put the antlers on that deer it was not illegal .However if he makes money on such a lie there are laws covering such things in many states .


Well yes that would just be using the cape for the antlers which is done all the time. Do you really think that Marc checked the deer in with original antlers? I doubt it.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> Well yes that would just be using the cape for the antlers which is done all the time. Do you really think that Marc checked the deer in with original antlers? I doubt it.


Well we will never know if, what he killed was illegal since there Is no evidence. I don't know why people brought up illegal tagging. That's a far stretch. I still don't know how all 3 pictures fit. I see 2 but not 3


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't care how many big deer are on this guys wall. it is beyond me how anyone can go to those measures whether its buying replicas or transferring antlers for notoriety or financial gain. There are many other ways this can be done without ruining a passion for many truthful, ethical hunters. In my mind this guy has lost all credibility if these claims are true


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Skeptic said:


> Which set of antlers did he tag? The ones on the deer or the replacement?


As long as he had tags for both sets of antlers, actual harvest tag and finder/collector tag, I don`t see anything illegal. You have to remember this is Illinois.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

hunting170 said:


> As long as he had tags for both sets of antlers, actual harvest tag and finder/collector tag, I don`t see anything illegal. You have to remember this is Illinois.


On heartland outdoors they had field photos of this buck with what sure looked like an ILLINOIS harvest tag ON THE ANTLERS. If it is as it appears, that would be illegal tagging. If I'm wrong I apologize but that sure is how it appears. Also, I don't believe its legal to cut off antlers in the field????


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> Well yes that would just be using the cape for the antlers which is done all the time. Do you really think that Marc checked the deer in with original antlers? I doubt it.


Remember that every state has a different check in rules .Like here a hunter can check in the deer by his smart phone while it quivers its last quiver of muscles at death.I doubt he followed the rules as well if he was willing to fake his kills why would not following the rules be a stretch but it is possible I guess.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Like I stated earlier, there is a 2 year statute of limitations in IL. This was allegedly done in 2010. There will be no illegal tagging violations issued on this deer.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Whack/Stack said:


> My statement about jealousy was not directed at anyone in particular, and if you saw this coming, then you are more perceptive than I am. Like I said, mine was always a case of wonder not skepticism, partly because I didn't know any way a guy could fake it. Never thought of buying a set of antlers in Kansas and putting them on a deer in Illinois. Plus, there are quite a few big bucks on this guy's wall that are legit. I am guessing he caved in to the pressure to prove he could keep doing it. Now people come out of the woodwork calling him a moron an idiot and a loser who never even knew him. This guy has killed a lot of big bucks that deserve respect, but now none of them mean anything to anyone.
> 
> There is a lot of collateral damage in these situations. He has sponsors that will get a black eye over this. I wrote a story about him for Bowhunter magazine. I quoted him in my latest book based on an interview I did with him. A lot of people get hurt by things like this. I'm one of them. If anyone has a right to be angry about it, I do, not someone who has never killed a big deer or ever knew him.


I agree with most of what you said. However I do disagree with you saying that someone who has never killed a big deer or never knew him does not have the right to be angry. I purchased his products to the tune of over $250 in hopes of catching a known Booner on the property I hunt where there are no acceptable trees in the funnel the deer were using. I feel lied to and ripped off. Maybe it is possible to kill big deer from the ground, but I cannot help but feel duped and mislead. That makes me angry.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

Darin, you are right i doubt any illegal game violations will come from this. But he will be sued for A ton and possible criminal fraud charges also. In my opinion he doesnt have a leg to stand on unless mike and dan photo shopped a picture and planned on this together.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Either way the hit to his career is probably far worse than anything that may have came of this... Just my take, he will likely NEVER have a clear name again and will be living with that in the back of his mind. Talk about a storm cloud on his head!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

harvey261 said:


> Darin, you are right i doubt any illegal game violations will come from this. But he will be sued for A ton and possible criminal fraud charges also. In my opinion he doesnt have a leg to stand on unless mike and dan photo shopped a picture and planned on this together.


I agree.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

gwa2712 said:


> I agree with most of what you said. However I do disagree with you saying that someone who has never killed a big deer or never knew him does not have the right to be angry. I purchased his products to the tune of over $250 in hopes of catching a known Booner on the property I hunt where there are no acceptable trees in the funnel the deer were using. I feel lied to and ripped off. Maybe it is possible to kill big deer from the ground, but I cannot help but feel duped and mislead. That makes me angry.


no offense, but you really bought into celebrity endorsements? I'm sure his products are legit and some of his kills are too. He probably just couldn't continuously replicate his big kills.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Also if any of you are really angry and want to sell a medium like new condition Marc anthony ghillie suit in medium for real cheap, you may have a buyer.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

This all reminds me of a guy many years ago named Noel Feather ...anyone remember him or a guy recently named Spook Span,or a guy who owned a Big time Bow company who got busted in IL poaching deer .Or the past owner of A bow company celeb many years ago who shot a Bull elk in a National park and lost it all !! Along with a guy recently that bear hunted in or passed through a state park to do it with a weapon .Any of these people ring a bell? Mitch Rompola was not the first and Mark will not be the last .Be ready for many others to get bit with fraud or lies or even federal or state level game violations its how they end up one day the bigger the farther they push it .It is the nature of the beast guys and at this point why would anyone doing anything come as a surprise or why would anyone believe anything any of them say .Ever hear buyer beware ? A owner of a circus once said there is a sucker born born every minute I guess the hunters who idolize these people are the suckers after all ..

Its my opinion what makes many of you angry is you allowed yourselves to be duped and it makes you mad that because you were had and believed a line of BS.I have been there many years ago but age will teach you the hard lessons to trust no one and verify everything .


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

If this guy is using a dremel tool to take off stickers, it seems like that is something that a B&C would notice. Either it would have obvious grind marks, or if he used fine grit sand paper it would still have an abnormal looking smooth spot especially if the sticker was down near the base where all those little bumps are.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Shouldernuke! said:


> This all reminds me of a guy many years ago named Noel Feather ...anyone remember him or a guy recently named Spook Span,or a guy who owned a Big time Bow company who got busted in IL poaching deer .Or the past owner of A bow company celeb many years ago who shot a Bull elk in a National park and lost it all !! Along with a guy recently that bear hunted in or passed through a state park to do it with a weapon .Any of these people ring a bell? Mitch Rompola was not the first and Mark will not be the last .Be ready for many others to get bit with fraud or lies or even federal or state level game violations its how they end up one day the bigger the farther they push it .It is the nature of the beast guys and at this point why would anyone doing anything come as a surprise or why would anyone believe anything any of them say .Ever hear buyer beware ? A owner of a circus once said there is a sucker born born every minute I guess the hunters who idolize these people are the suckers after all ..
> 
> Its my opinion what makes many of you angry is you allowed yourselves to be duped and it makes you mad that because you were had and believed a line of BS.I have been there many years ago but age will teach you the hard lessons to trust no one and verify everything .


I remember all of those guys you mentioned Nuke. As far as I`m concerned you can add Dean Brower to that list. That story of his Big Boy buck, or whatever it was, is all it takes for me. I can`t tolerate a liar, especially when they play it off as a joke after they get busted. That how-to thread of his is nothing more than wasted letters to me.

I`m not angry at all. Just really disappointed. I have thrown Marc Anthony`s name around on this site plenty of times. I honestly thought he was the real deal. It`s no wonder that rumors fly about the big buck killers in a given area. I`ve heard them about myself. It makes you wonder what guys got away with before the internet came along. The whole thing is just disappointing.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Well when you walk in a big buck classic show and everybody is taking your picture,then as your walking in to the courthouse and they're still taking your pics.....you'll see the light in a different view!


----------



## Lenny17 (Mar 26, 2012)

Its obvious that the first picture shows discolored antlers so he would have had to paint them , Cant they just check if the antlers were painted and put this whole thing to rest.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have always wondered about this guy as well. Money and sponsors can do a lot in the hunting world (more then I would care to admit, much more then skill even) but stats are stats. A large part of my job is looking at stats and being able to draw conclusions from them, and this guy never did add up. The issue that guys like this are going to have going forward is the generational/technological gap. It seems like those that are middle aged or above have a hard time grasping just how probing and advanced open sources are today. They throw up a Facebook account and think they are on the cutting edge of what is out there. In reality it is apparently not too difficult to use open sources to find out things like this and it will only get easier in the future.


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

What this makes me think and/or possibly confirms, about Mr. Anthony and the rest of the "stars" mentioned in this thread, is that apparently most all of the big names in the hunting industry, with the tv shows and all are basically just like Hollywood celebrities. Have you ever seen most Hollywood stars without makeup and all dolled up? They look like crap! The singers??? Most of them, their songs are so worked over with technology it doesn't sound like the original voice. I dated a Christian singer for a while, she related quite a few "secrets" about how they look so good, sound so good, etc. Apparently it's the same thing in most of the hunting industry....monster bucks created with other antlers, or monster bucks killed off special private land or even penned up deer. Really sad and his actions do reflect on the entire industry....at least I think so. Just like Hollywood, just like our government, all smoke and mirrors, nothing as it seems and the truth is not something they care about much. Just being famous and selling product those are the only things that seem to matter.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm starting to think B&C are in on it,

no telling how high up this thing goes. :nod:

But seriously, this comes in to question the scorer's role in this. :spy:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

I never heard of this guy until a few days ago


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Lenny17 said:


> Its obvious that the first picture shows discolored antlers so he would have had to paint them , Cant they just check if the antlers were painted and put this whole thing to rest.


When the antlers were scored, he was asked about the color and openly admitted to having stained them, many taxidermists will stain antlers for a mount, some will spray them with a gloss or semi-gloss coating, staining them doesnt exclude them from being scored. they dont have to be mounted to be scored either, can just be the skull plate with antlers attached.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> When the antlers were scored, he was asked about the color and openly admitted to having stained them, many taxidermists will stain antlers for a mount, some will spray them with a gloss or semi-gloss coating, staining them doesnt exclude them from being scored. they dont have to be mounted to be scored either, can just be the skull plate with antlers attached.


Ahhhhh, didn't know that, but if it was the skull plate that was scored, something tells me you should be able to tell the difference between a skull that is 4 months old

and one that is 4 years old. :noidea:


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

I say he should get the Sterling treatment! Lifetime ban and a 2.5 million dollar fine!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr. Anthony won the Illinois buck classic in 2010 with this buck, so whoever took 2nd should receive 1st place if all that is said becomes true and factual.

Mr. Anthony claims to use his 200y rule, and says he uses trail cams to get close to their bedding area, i am yet to see a single trail cam photo of any of his B&C bucks.

Here is a link to his Taxidermy business
http://www.lookalivetaxidermy.com/pricing.html

Considering he advertises that he repairs damaged antlers, the removal of the sticker point would probably come easy for him., just sayin


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Food for thought, killing a BC with a bow is so difficult that Michael Waddell had never shot one till 4 yrs ago while hunting across from my house in Indiana.

Michael has had the privilege of hunting some of the very best spots over the last 25 years, countless states and tough tags to obtain.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

hunting170 said:


> How is this illegal tagging? If you kill a buck, tag it, cut out the skull cap, and replace it with a different skull cap for pictures, how is this illegal tagging?


In the state of Illinois when you check a buck in you have to enter the measurements of the base and eye to nostril measurement, county and if it was public or private ground. I wonder if they can charge him with any of that?


----------



## Starbux (Aug 19, 2010)

woodmaster said:


> In the state of Illinois when you check a buck in you have to enter the measurements of the base and eye to nostril measurement, county and if it was public or private ground. I wonder if they can charge him with any of that?


In Illinois, you also need to tag (the deer you kill) before you transport it. They also ask for the number of points on a racked buck.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Food for thought, killing a BC with a bow is so difficult that Michael Waddell had never shot one till 4 yrs ago while hunting across from my house in Indiana.
> 
> Michael has had the privilege of hunting some of the very best spots over the last 25 years, countless states and tough tags to obtain.


I believe that to be a different set of circumstances, Rod. If I'm Michael, I'm shooting the first legal or good buck that walks under me. He's got to get deer on film and passing 150's and 160's isn't something he is going to do, especially in his show formats where he is hunting here one week, there the next, etc. kill a deer and get back in the truck to the next place. I don't believe he has the time to start waiting out deer like that. 

There are many more Hunters on TV like Winke, Lakosky's, Hayes, etc that get it done on BC bucks quit consistently as they can and do pass smaller bucks.  Different goals and format from Waddell. 

I don't have any doubt in my mind that a guy can kill deer like Marc said he has done. I've been in more than a few garages in Podunk, IL where you wouldn't believe the racks hung on the walls that were killed by the same people over the years. I honestly don't think most hunters have a good grasp on what kind of deer can be killed if you have good ground and know what you are doing. I'm not saying its easy, all I'm saying is far more guys are getting it done on very large deer than most care to admit or want to accept.

As an example here on AT, is OhioBooners a fraud? Every bone in my body says he's legit and one hell of a man and a pretty good whitetailer, too. I know he's got more than a handful over 170". Good ground and a talented, motivated hunter is what it takes. You don't have to cheat to put big deer down consistently.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Food for thought, killing a BC with a bow is so difficult that Michael Waddell had never shot one till 4 yrs ago while hunting across from my house in Indiana.
> 
> Michael has had the privilege of hunting some of the very best spots over the last 25 years, countless states and tough tags to obtain.


I think this is a valid point Rodney. When you put it into perspective like this you begin to understand why Mr Anthony's claims were so hard to believe at times. It is obvious that he has taken some good deer over the years but the number of low deduction Booners was beginning to get mind boggling. I believe I am very lucky to hunt a couple of the best farms in the Midwest and over a 20 year period I have been within shooting distance of 10-12 Booners. Some Ive killed, others have made a fool of me. Mr Anthony appears to be a talented hunter, but that number of low deduction booners from the ground was a hard one to understand.

Like dblungem said above there are some different circumstances for sure BUT even those big name TV folks don't knock down BOONERS that often. Lots and lots of BIG deer but the true booners are less than what you would think for those guys. They are def above the norm but their properties are top notch and 1,000's of acres. Does Mr Anthony have that kind of ground? I honestly don't know. If he does then I may very well be wrong.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I have looked at this link and can't follow what is going on. Has the link changed and the whole story is no longer there????


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything else on this? Are there other pics of more of his deer in question? So far, I've only seen the one and nothing has been proven as of yet, so its all speculation at this point. Very, very fishy for sure, but again, the facts are not there yet.

Someone mentioned earlier about more pic sets like the ones in this thread regarding other bucks he has shot....where are those? Link?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

-bowfreak- said:


> I have looked at this link and can't follow what is going on. Has the link changed and the whole story is no longer there????


Nevermind...I see it has been removed and I read through the thread and got an explanation.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Valid points! 




dblungem said:


> I believe that to be a different set of circumstances, Rod. If I'm Michael, I'm shooting the first legal or good buck that walks under me. He's got to get deer on film and passing 150's and 160's isn't something he is going to do, especially in his show formats where he is hunting here one week, there the next, etc. kill a deer and get back in the truck to the next place. I don't believe he has the time to start waiting out deer like that.
> 
> There are many more Hunters on TV like Winke, Lakosky's, Hayes, etc that get it done on BC bucks quit consistently as they can and do pass smaller bucks. Different goals and format from Waddell.
> 
> ...


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

http://www.heartlandoutdoors.com/scattershooting/story/a_review_of_marc_anthonys_status/

Some more info..........


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

dblungem said:


> There are many more Hunters on TV like Winke, Lakosky's, Hayes, etc that get it done on BC bucks quit consistently as they can and do pass smaller bucks.
> .


I don't believe this to be accurate. I know for a fact a couple years ago, Winke said that though he had lots of deer that grossed over 170, he didn't know if any of his netted that high. I'm not saying the guys you mentioned don't have any, but they sure don't have lots of them. Just because a buck has a "tv score" of 190 doesn't mean it qualifies for BnC.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

shootist said:


> I don't believe this to be accurate. I know for a fact a couple years ago, Winke said that though he had lots of deer that grossed over 170, he didn't know if any of his netted that high. I'm not saying the guys you mentioned don't have any, but they sure don't have lots of them. Just because a buck has a "tv score" of 190 doesn't mean it qualifies for BnC.


I will admit I don't follow these guys to the point of knowing the exact score of every booner that they killed and yes, there is certainly a distinction between net and gross. I couldn't tell you the score of one of Marc's deer, never mind trying to keep track of gross vs net, compared to so and so, etc. Just trying to help guys see the other side of the coin.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> I believe that to be a different set of circumstances, Rod. If I'm Michael, I'm shooting the first legal or good buck that walks under me. He's got to get deer on film and passing 150's and 160's isn't something he is going to do, especially in his show formats where he is hunting here one week, there the next, etc. kill a deer and get back in the truck to the next place. I don't believe he has the time to start waiting out deer like that.
> 
> There are many more Hunters on TV like Winke, Lakosky's, Hayes, etc that get it done on BC bucks quit consistently as they can and do pass smaller bucks. Different goals and format from Waddell.
> 
> ...


Thank ya buddy. I appreciate the kind words. I have never gotten upset when ppl question my resume and here is why. I, myself, am still curious how its happened. Do I put a ton of work into it? More than I should. Are 6 or 7 booners with a bow at 32 yrs old hard to believe? Pshh yeah. I don't think its a bad thing that ppl wonder. Its kind of a backwards compliment. If you've ever seen me post about it there are two things I always credit it to.

1. Great ground
2. Hard work

If anyone tries to give a large majority of their success to anything other than those two factors then they are not being honest with you or with themselves. I welcome anyone to Xray, scan, inspect, or investigate my kills at anytime. Here is the thing that sticks out in my mind the most. Don't always view all those booners on the wall as a perfect hunting career or a great accomplishment. Sure, it has its high points. I dedicate them all to the man that taught be about big buck deer, my grandpa. I have memories that will last forever. I also have time missed with my family. I have days and days and days away from the house. I have missed movie nights with Amanda because I was dragging a deer out of a ditch. I have missed dinner with my mom because it was a perfect November evening. I have a stupid amount of money in taxidermy and bows. There is a dark side to carrying around that reputation. I would never, and I mean never, stoop to the level that Mr Anthony did but there is a part of me that understands. I don't condone what he did AT ALL, but that reputation is a heavy load. One of my favorite things to do is chase mountain bucks in WV. Heavy hunted ole mountain bucks. Bucks that might score 115-120 on a good day. I get a rush out of beating those old fellas. When I shoot one I rarely post them because ppl expect "Ohiobooners" to kill BIG bucks. Shame on me for letting myself feel that way. Kind of embarrassing now that I think of it. Sorry I got on a soap box there for a second, haha. What I am saying in short is I feel bad that Mr Anthony let his confidence as a person be built from the amount of calcium on the head of an animal to the point that he risked his whole volume of character on it. I love chasing them as much as anyone but I prefer to let the way I treat ppl, the way I respect my wife and mother, the hard work I put in at work, and the way I raise Kate, Collin, and Allie as an example of who I am. A big buck doesn't excite me half as much as watching Allie score a goal at Saturday morning soccer or as much as watching the Mrs run a pink arrow thru a spike. I hope Mr Anthony uses this as a reminder of whats important and takes a bad and makes its a good by allowing him to start over and rebuild his trust the right way.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Thank ya buddy. I appreciate the kind words. I have never gotten upset when ppl question my resume and here is why. I, myself, am still curious how its happened. Do I put a ton of work into it? More than I should. Are 6 or 7 booners with a bow at 32 yrs old hard to believe? Pshh yeah. I don't think its a bad thing that ppl wonder. Its kind of a backwards compliment. If you've ever seen me post about it there are two things I always credit it to.
> 
> 1. Great ground
> 2. Hard work
> ...


Yep, you know we feel the same when it comes to big deer and letting it rule our lives. Up until my wife started hunting, I was on the road to antler obsession, to the point of turning into an idiot trying to get big deer on the wall. As you do, I still love a huge racked buck and will continue to peruse my goals when it comes to wrapping my hands around a bucks bases, but it has changed a bit lately. By far my fondest memory is my wife's first buck, a small 50" 6 pt. Wouldn't trade that hunt or experience for the world. A good wake up call for me, that's for sure. I don't have kids so it makes it a bit easier for me to get in the woods when I want. Now, with a wife that's loves to hunt, it's even easier. But, the perspective is still there. 

So, I too feel the same as you do. I hope this wakes up not only Marc, but others who want a big racked deer so bad they would be willing to cross the line to get one, or even make one in this case. Nothing wrong with chasing big deer but not letting it rule your life and actions as a man is obviously more important.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Yep, you know we feel the same when it comes to big deer and letting it rule our lives. Up until my wife started hunting, I was on the road to antler obsession, to the point of turning into an idiot trying to get big deer on the wall. As you do, I still love a huge racked buck and will continue to peruse my goals when it comes to wrapping my hands around a bucks bases, but it has changed a bit lately. By far my fondest memory is my wife's first buck, a small 50" 6 pt. Wouldn't trade that hunt or experience for the world. A good wake up call for me, that's for sure. I don't have kids so it makes it a bit easier for me to get in the woods when I want. Now, with a wife that's loves to hunt, it's even easier. But, the perspective is still there.
> 
> So, I too feel the same as you do. I hope this wakes up not only Marc, but others who want a big racked deer so bad they would be willing to cross the line to get one, or even make one in this case. Nothing wrong with chasing big deer but not letting it rule your life and actions as a man is obviously more important.


Couldn't have said it any better my friend


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

shootist said:


> I don't believe this to be accurate. I know for a fact a couple years ago, Winke said that though he had lots of deer that grossed over 170, he didn't know if any of his netted that high. I'm not saying the guys you mentioned don't have any, but they sure don't have lots of them. Just because a buck has a "tv score" of 190 doesn't mean it qualifies for BnC.


I think you missed the point about TV hunters when referring to Waddell. Comparing Winke and Lakoskys with Waddell are like comparing apples and oranges. Winke and Lee and Tiffany have great ground, hunt it hard, manage it and get lots of camera photos so they know what's on the ground. Waddell is going to a different place every week, has little or no history with the place and needs to get a buck shot on video in a short time. The first buck that walks by that has a look which the viewer would say, "I'd shoot that buck" is the one he is going to shoot. Hunting like that is not at all conducive to killing giant bucks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I doubt we ever see or here anything out of Mr. Anthony.
He will go down in history as just another fraud.





gwm said:


> http://www.heartlandoutdoors.com/scattershooting/story/a_review_of_marc_anthonys_status/
> 
> Some more info..........


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Actually Waddell owns some quality ground in quality states. 





Whack/Stack said:


> I think you missed the point about TV hunters when referring to Waddell. Comparing Winke and Lakoskys with Waddell are like comparing apples and oranges. Winke and Lee and Tiffany have great ground, hunt it hard, manage it and get lots of camera photos so they know what's on the ground. Waddell is going to a different place every week, has little or no history with the place and needs to get a buck shot on video in a short time. The first buck that walks by that has a look which the viewer would say, "I'd shoot that buck" is the one he is going to shoot. Hunting like that is not at all conducive to killing giant bucks.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I didn't even know of Marc Anthony until this thread. But I'm not surprised. I've been around enough to know that people will do or say some incredibly stupid things for attention and adulation. People have been pouring small shot down the gullets of fish for MANY decades so it's not just "todays" youngsters! This past winter I read where an older man (70'ish) was caught cheating in an ice fishing tournament that he had won many times before. 

:embara: I may be the "industries" worst customer. I've spent a lot of time hunting since I was just a little kid but I've NEVER been into supporting the charismatic, politician like, full of BS TV hunter snake oil salesmen seen so often on TV or video. Many moons ago I would watch a show or video and would think this guy is legit......... and then he'd start swearing that XYZ was a great product and it would guarantee you a trophy buck and all I could do was laugh! I love deer hunting and really enjoy most any type of hunting but I just can't make myself worship at the alter of "TV hunters"/salesmen....... I honestly don't care if you or anyone else have a dozen monster bucks on the wall. But I sure enjoy being in the woods and hunting. 

However, I do understand the industry throwing money at the guys that are good hunters and GREAT salesmen. I just wish people showed more common sense.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

rodney, do you think B&C and P&Y will remove his name from their record books? I should think that if mr anthony purchased the deadhead and then killed his twin brother, he should be able to produce both racks. i think this story is far from over.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Marc Anthony is a hunter from the Midwest with, I believe, the most recorded B&C bucks in the books. His claims are that the majority are ground killed while wearing a leafy suit. He poses with a massive collection of world class bucks claiming to have killed them all. It is my understanding that most of those bucks are now under question.


All I'd need to hear was that he claimed he killed the majority of them on the ground in a leafy suit.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

hunting170 said:


> I remember all of those guys you mentioned Nuke. As far as I`m concerned you can add Dean Brower to that list. That story of his Big Boy buck, or whatever it was, is all it takes for me. I can`t tolerate a liar, especially when they play it off as a joke after they get busted. That how-to thread of his is nothing more than wasted letters to me.


Wow, I missed this story. I did a search but couldn't find anything on Dean, can you give some more details?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

zmax hunter said:


> rodney, do you think B&C and P&Y will remove his name from their record books? I should think that if mr anthony purchased the deadhead and then killed his twin brother, he should be able to produce both racks. i think this story is far from over.


Good question. 
Im waiting to see whom he purchased the head from.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

to my knowledge, deans thread was deleted, however, there does exist a couple of other threads which relate towards the story of Big Boy, thread search under dean bower big boy in the bowhunting forum


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> to my knowledge, deans thread was deleted, however, there does exist a couple of other threads which relate towards the story of Big Boy, thread search under dean bower big boy in the bowhunting forum


What kind of shennanigans did be pull?


----------



## trkyslr (Dec 14, 2009)

another Coleman Houston it looks like.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

shootist said:


> I don't believe this to be accurate. I know for a fact a couple years ago, Winke said that though he had lots of deer that grossed over 170, he didn't know if any of his netted that high. I'm not saying the guys you mentioned don't have any, but they sure don't have lots of them. Just because a buck has a "tv score" of 190 doesn't mean it qualifies for BnC.


There are lots of people that talk about the "Booners" they've killed, but if it's not officially in the book, it's not a booner. Ive killed a couple of deer in Arkansas that have netted over 170 but know they won't gross that, and I don't go around calling them Booners


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

cypert2 said:


> There are lots of people that talk about the "Booners" they've killed, but if it's not officially in the book, it's not a booner. Ive killed a couple of deer in Arkansas that have netted over 170 but know they won't gross that, and I don't go around calling them Booners


If they are netting B&C how could they not gross it?


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

^^^^ thats what i was wondering lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> If they are netting B&C how could they not gross it?


Today is backwards day.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Today is backwards day.


Gross is for fishing anyway.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the deductions count against the net score and thus it wont gross B&C, can we see pics of the ark. net booners? 
this may turn into a net boner thread!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> I think the deductions count against the net score and thus it wont gross B&C, can we see pics of the ark. net booners?
> this may turn into a net boner thread!


The gross score is everything added up and the net is after the differences are deducted off the total. Additionally I don't want to see net boners!!! Hahaha


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Man, this thread has a taken a turn for the worst in a hurry. :mg:


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

We only have net deer in Arkansas - gotta go to the Midwest for gross deer!:wink:


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

All Boners are gross except your own.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Whack/Stack said:


> All Boners are gross except your own.


Something we can all agree on! A first for AT.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Whack/Stack said:


> All Boners are gross except your own.


Holy crap that's funny! I think I just pee'd a little.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

dblungem said:


> Man, this thread has a taken a turn for the worst in a hurry. :mg:


Idk looks to me like this thing is just getting some legs.


----------



## tdmoe (Oct 12, 2009)

Who's Marc Anthony


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Whack/Stack said:


> All Boners are gross except your own.


well done


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

tdmoe said:


> Who's Marc Anthony


he was married to J-lo for a while. Now he makes fake deer. That's about as clear as I can be at this point


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> he was married to J-lo for a while. Now he makes fake deer. That's about as clear as I can be at this point


And in the mean time he wanders about dressed like a Swamp creature.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

pinski79 said:


> he was married to J-lo for a while. Now he makes fake deer. That's about as clear as I can be at this point


Wonder if she ever dusted his antlers for him!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Probably just pulled his Rompala.


----------



## Blackhawkhunter (Aug 31, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> If they are netting B&C how could they not gross it?


Not everyone gets deductions, I did hear of a female bowhunter that got additions to her rack!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Whack/Stack said:


> All Boners are gross except your own.


Classic


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

It is sad to say but anymore, it just shouldn't be surprising when someone "at the top" is caught cheating. It seems that everyone that makes it to the top in almost any sport has cheated in one way or another....baseball, football, bicycling = steriods, who knows what else, Mark Maguire, Sammy Sosa, Barry Bonds, endless list in baseball and football, Lance Armstrong, Floyd Landis in cycling, not the actual antlers in deer hunting. For anyone who aspires to be "at the top", it almost seems that it can't done in an ethical/legal way anymore. I think this is a symptom of deeper issues in our society....the win at all costs attitude...and not playing by the rules. It's a least good to see these guys get caught and have their reputations ruined. I just hate it for their kids and the kids that looked up to them.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> All Boners are gross except your own.


This x10000000000000000000000!!!!! Lol


----------



## Southpaw43 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im always nervous when a person has 2 first names. J/s


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

tdmoe said:


> Who's Marc Anthony





pinski79 said:


> he was married to J-lo for a while. Now he makes fake deer. That's about as clear as I can be at this point


No no, I think they're saying this guy now kills fake deer. He was married to Cleopatra for a while.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Before reading this thread, I had no idea who this guy is. Seems to me, the only people who should be really offended by this are the leg-humping, horn porn addicts that bought his ghillie suits, but its not like there's anyone on here by that description...right? The rest of us "real" hunters probably aren't too surprised how something like this could happen.

But seriously...

:deadhorse:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Southpaw43 said:


> Im always nervous when a person has 2 first names. J/s


I'm more nervous when they have the same name for both. Remember Wilson Wilson from home improvement? That dude was sketchy as hell. Never even saw his face.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.higginsoutdoors.com/webdocs/Marc-Anthony-statement.pdf

Don has made his statement i see.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

harvey261 said:


> http://www.higginsoutdoors.com/webdocs/Marc-Anthony-statement.pdf
> 
> Don has made his statement i see.


Didn't say anything really. And I suppose what else is anyone supposed to say? Nothing has been proven, but certainly strange enough for people to start distancing themselves. I think this entire ordeal will be very interesting to see play out.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Actually it would be like stuffing someone else's sock in it.


yotehunter243 said:


> Thats like going to the beach in a speedo and *stuffing a sock in it*. Where is the pride in fixing the deer. It crazy how people can let deer ruin their life. I know guys who are so crazed with it that it comes before their family. IV killed some good deer and one booner. Last year I didn't kill a buck and could care less. I used
> To enjoy reading his stuff but not anymore


----------



## GIL67 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's awfully sad that this guy has stooped this low to make a name for himself, and deserves all that's coming to him now. I do wonder if the first deer or two were legit but don't really care any more. The real losers in this will be the guys family ,because this will stick with him for the rest of his life. Fame and money are bad mix, some people can't help themselves and bend/break the rules


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

GIL67 said:


> It's awfully sad that this guy has stooped this low to make a name for himself, and deserves all that's coming to him now. I do wonder if the first deer or two were legit but don't really care any more. The real losers in this will be the guys family ,because this will stick with him for the rest of his life. Fame and money are bad mix, some people can't help themselves and bend/break the rules


I'd be willing to bet that the first couple are legit...and that he created a reputation for himself that he couldn't maintain. He liked the money and attention, so he had to get creative to keep it all going.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

There is a lot more than "a couple" deer involved here.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> There is a lot more than "a couple" deer involved here.
> View attachment 1947689


Does anyone know the exact number of B&C animals he is claiming?


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Ive seen a few posts that said 4-5 but never anything out of his own mouth.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> Does anyone know the exact number of B&C animals he is claiming?


I think 4


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Cjclemens said:


> I'd be willing to bet that the first couple are legit...and that he created a reputation for himself that he couldn't maintain. He liked the money and attention, so he had to get creative to keep it all going.


I think you are 100% spot on


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> Does anyone know the exact number of B&C animals he is claiming?


It's somewhere around 16 Chad. I' my not sure how many actually qualify for B&C though. I think most of them just gross over 170".


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> There is a lot more than "a couple" deer involved here.
> View attachment 1947689


Whack - I don't think its a good idea to assume that all of his animals now are fake. I totally agree the last deer is most likely the same deer as the dead head, but that's not to say all of his deer are that way. It may very well be the case, but I don't think we can say that since one is, all of them are. You might not be saying that either. Again, I'm not defending Marc in any way, i just caution guys about making assumptions on what is and what isn't.

I saw some additional pics of questionable bucks yesterday. By questionable I mean coloring of bases, holding a deer by its ears, etc. could be or could not be something there, I really can't tell. But, as of yet, no one has been able to produce pics of dead heads or sheds of any other bucks that he has supposedly "killed". You would think they would be coming out of the wood work now...

Still not really sure what to think.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

From what i have read, he has 5 bucks entered into the B&C record book, all typicals with very few deducts, im not sure of the number but he has many more listed under P&Y

CJ, you are from IL, do you personally know mr anthony? You say we are beating a dead horse, i think it will be very funny when you kill a B&C buck, enter it into the record books and find that you are 1/8" just below mr anthonys name in the book.

*If *he has 2 legit B&C kills and the other 3 are altered,as you suggest, one has to question how many of his 20 some P&Y bucks are legit.

Personally, i dont think any of his B&C kills are legit, they are probably all racks purchased by a taxidermist who saw a way to become famous.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Very sad state of affairs this is for sure and another black eye on us all as hunters. The dead head appears to be the head on Mark's claimed kill to me.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

My guess is he wont have any in P&Y or B&C when its all said and done. I never really heard of the guy till I was looking for a ghillie. 
I had no idea he had that many animals. 

Being a former ground pounder myself I highly doubt most of those were legit. Like them or not a tree stand is superior in so many ways, one of which is seeing the animals coming. A lot of times on the ground they are on you before you can get into position. Start adding multiple deer and having to let some of them get by before you can shoot just adds to the complexity of the situation.

Not to mention all the human scent you leave on the ground which is by far my biggest hang up with ground pounding. Big deer just don't dig humans hanging around where they live.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

dblungem said:


> Whack - I don't think its a good idea to assume that all of his animals now are fake. I totally agree the last deer is most likely the same deer as the dead head, but that's not to say all of his deer are that way. It may very well be the case, but I don't think we can say that since one is, all of them are. You might not be saying that either. Again, I'm not defending Marc in any way, i just caution guys about making assumptions on what is and what isn't.
> 
> I saw some additional pics of questionable bucks yesterday. By questionable I mean coloring of bases, holding a deer by its ears, etc. could be or could not be something there, I really can't tell. But, as of yet, no one has been able to produce pics of dead heads or sheds of any other bucks that he has supposedly "killed". You would think they would be coming out of the wood work now...
> 
> Still not really sure what to think.


I am definitely not assuming that in fact I have stated just the opposite on this very thread. When someone states that a couple of his bucks may be legit, I think that the majority of them are legit, but I have no way to prove that. He has a LOT of big bucks to his credit, there are about a dozen in this photo alone. Marc Anthony is an excellent hunter with a lot of credibility. None of that means anything at this point because it all goes away even if just this one is corrupt. But if you look a the photos I put on this thread earlier of the way the heads of those kills are propped and the way he is holding them, I'll be willing to bet there is something fishy going on in more than just one.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im returning my Ghillie suit


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> I am definitely not assuming that in fact I have stated just the opposite on this very thread. When someone states that a couple of his bucks may be legit, I think that the majority of them are legit, but I have no way to prove that. He has a LOT of big bucks to his credit, there are about a dozen in this photo alone. Marc Anthony is an excellent hunter with a lot of credibility. None of that means anything at this point because it all goes away even if just this one is corrupt. But if you look a the photos I put on this thread earlier of the way the heads of those kills are propped and the way he is holding them, I'll be willing to bet there is something fishy going on in more than just one.


Very well could be. Time will tell I guess


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

If it really is in the 4-6 range then several folks have accomplished that. Maybe not all in the book or officially scored but for sure very doable. Mark Drury's collection (yes he is a TV hunter with the best land I know I know) has a collection that is darn near outlandish. We see him on TV adding them up but when you look over his 20-30 year resume it is VERY impressive. I guess my my screen name is a bit of a stretch since I never officially enter anything into B&C or P&Y but over 20 years on some amazing ground it can be done. Mr Anthony's claims always struck me as odd due to the very low deduction scores on these big deer. My buddy Mark Luster has like 10-12 gross Boones. I think one came from an outfitters place. These numbers can be met, its just hard to believe his near perfect racks and all while doing indian crawl, haha.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

The use of the Ghillie suit isn't the issue but personal ethics.How many would stop using treestands
for hunting because of someones illegal activity while using that method? Think about it.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think anyone is blaming the suit? I think ppl are just saying the stuff about the ghillie to be funny


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Cjclemens said:


> Before reading this thread, I had no idea who this guy is. Seems to me, the only people who should be really offended by this are the leg-humping, horn porn addicts that bought his ghillie suits, but its not like there's anyone on here by that description...right? The rest of us "real" hunters probably aren't too surprised how something like this could happen.
> 
> But seriously...
> 
> :deadhorse:


Best comment yet.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Im returning my Ghillie suit


Haha good luck getting a refund


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Best comment yet.


Why is that the best comment yet? I am confused as to how a forum that you willing do or don't participate in provokes these kinds of posts? This is a discussion of archery and archery hunting. This is a guy that offered advice to many and built a reputation. Beating a dead horse would be talking about something that was already determined. Folks with a passion about something take a special interest in issues that involve that passion. 
This is an at will place. Folks are free to post or ignore as they wish. Just like that gentleman or yourself. Leg humping horn porn addicts or not.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Steve D said:


> The use of the Ghillie suit isn't the issue but personal ethics.How many would stop using treestands
> for hunting because of someones illegal activity while using that method? Think about it.


I was being sarcastic guy!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I was being sarcastic guy!


Where you been palmated?! Did you get another "vacation"? lol


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I sort of knew who Marc was, but not much. Never knew the character lived about 25 minutes from me, lol! Funny how someone can be considered "famous" in the industry and someone like me that eats, breathes, and poops hunting barely knew who he was. 

Not sure if he claims all those bucks came from around the Goodfield area? If so, then that's suspicious enough for me! There's some good properties in the area along the Mackinaw river but I dunno about THAT good.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Whack/Stack said:


> There is a lot more than "a couple" deer involved here.
> View attachment 1947689



A lot of facts to be gathered but one thing is for certain, as a photographer, I cringe looking at pictures like this. You’d think that a guy with as much (seemingly) fame and fortune could hire someone to take a decent photo of his bucks. This is just painful to look at.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

rocklock hunter said:


> A lot of facts to be gathered but one thing is for certain, as a photographer, I cringe looking at pictures like this. You’d think that a guy with as much (seemingly) fame and fortune could hire someone to take a decent photo of his bucks. This is just painful to look at.


 No question if a guy was going to spend that much time setting it up he could have figured out a better arrangement and did something with the lighting. It's a lot of good bucks but you have to work at it to see them all.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

He was smart enough to come up with his own product (ghillie) to pimp instead of someone elses.

Any idea when he come out with the ghillie in relation to his deer kills?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

ohiobooners said:


> Where you been palmated?! Did you get another "vacation"? lol


Drag racing season OB,at the track cracking heads!!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Drag racing season OB,at the track cracking heads!!!!


That's where all my weekends are spent. At the drag strip.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

hooiserarcher said:


> That's where all my weekends are spent. At the drag strip.


Copy that


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Copy that


Nice ride! You need to come to my home track. Lyons raceway park in Indiana. We get a few racers from the buckeye state annually. Especially for the Midwest junior series, jegs, and the footbrake series.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

hooiserarcher said:


> Nice ride! You need to come to my home track. Lyons raceway park in Indiana. We get a few racers from the buckeye state annually. Especially for the Midwest junior series, jegs, and the footbrake series.


Was there once about 10-12 years ago.use to race all over, but got a different job kind of limits how far i go now


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Rg176bnc said:


> He was smart enough to come up with his own product (ghillie) to pimp instead of someone elses.
> 
> Any idea when he come out with the ghillie in relation to his deer kills?


The suit company sponsors him he doesn't own it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I really don't have much feeling about Marc Anthony shenanigans or any other goof like the VP of Elite. I simply don't get caught up in the BS that so many of the "horn collectors" spew so when one gets busted I have no skin in the game......... I do understand how the guys that are into leg humping and butt kissing feel used and betrayed when one of their favorites gets busted. Even as a kid when I truly lived to be in the woods the only hunter I was jealous of or admired was the guy that spent the most time in the woods not the guy "talking" about it or with stacks of antlers. 

If deer only had modest spikes at best I suspect a lot of current "deer hunters" wouldn't be deer hunting.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> If deer only had modest spikes at best I suspect a lot of current "deer hunters" wouldn't be deer hunting.


Id be one of them


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> I don't think anyone is blaming the suit? I think ppl are just saying the stuff about the ghillie to be funny



You have to be a really bad hunter to need a ghillie suit to sneak up on a buck that has been dead for three years No wonder they never bust him!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> Why is that the best comment yet? I am confused as to how a forum that you willing do or don't participate in provokes these kinds of posts? This is a discussion of archery and archery hunting. This is a guy that offered advice to many and built a reputation. Beating a dead horse would be talking about something that was already determined. Folks with a passion about something take a special interest in issues that involve that passion.
> This is an at will place. Folks are free to post or ignore as they wish. Just like that gentleman or yourself. Leg humping horn porn addicts or not.


It's very simple. Stop creating heros and you won't have these types of problems. The only reason prostitutes exist is because people pay them.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

J. Wesbrock said:


> It's very simple. Stop creating heros and you won't have these types of problems. The only reason prostitutes exist is because people pay them.


Maybe you are looking for the site www.letmegivemy2cents.com ???


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

rocklock hunter said:


> A lot of facts to be gathered but one thing is for certain, as a photographer, I cringe looking at pictures like this. You’d think that a guy with as much (seemingly) fame and fortune could hire someone to take a decent photo of his bucks. This is just painful to look at.


It's a pefect picture. Any better and we would be able to see the crooked racks and grind marks!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm always a bit skeptical when a so called "expert" big buck killer raises deer in a pen to sell deer urine. Those guys have a LOT to gain by saying they consistently kill huge bucks. I'm guessing from time to time they put an arrow in ol' #27 or Skyscraper or whatever they call them. Greed is a very dangerous thing.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Id be one of them


Exactly, hunting to a lot of folks is nothing more than a competition with other hunters. Believe it or not, a lot of us are not "playing" that game.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Exactly, hunting to a lot of folks is nothing more than a competition with other hunters. Believe it or not, a lot of us are not "playing" that game.


Not a competition,i dont like venison so i dont shoot deer unless they have a nice rack


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

J. Wesbrock said:


> It's very simple. Stop creating heros and you won't have these types of problems. The only reason prostitutes exist is because people pay them.


Well I believe that is painting a very broad picture, Sir. I have no hero's in the hunting world besides the individual that taught me to hunt, my grandfather. Respecting what someone has been able to accomplish and worshiping them as some sort of false idol are two totally different things. I saw nowhere that anyone mentioned their hero had fallen from glory. Most ppl, including myself, will respect someone's abilities but have no desire to assume their position. No hero's here, just an open discussion of something archery related.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Well I believe that is painting a very broad picture, Sir. I have no hero's in the hunting world besides the individual that taught me to hunt, my grandfather. Respecting what someone has been able to accomplish and worshiping them as some sort of false idol are two totally different things. I saw nowhere that anyone mentioned their hero had fallen from glory. Most ppl, including myself, will respect someone's abilities but have no desire to assume their position. No hero's here, just an open discussion of something archery related.


Well said...


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah i do understand the hero thing. Ive seen some guys chase tv hunters around a deer show like they were their lost pet who had just been reunited. There was one guy that i remember asked for an autograph from one of these hunters and told him he was going to keep it in his wallet for good luck. Me personally i respect a hunter for succeeding as much as his location will allow trophy wise. 

Ohio booners, the balance of his racks is what i first noticed years ago. The probability of every 160 or better deer he shot being as even as it was is nearly impossible. i always suspected that when he would be caught it would explain the reason for such balance.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chad you are becoming one of my favs. 



ohiobooners said:


> Well I believe that is painting a very broad picture, Sir. I have no hero's in the hunting world besides the individual that taught me to hunt, my grandfather. Respecting what someone has been able to accomplish and worshiping them as some sort of false idol are two totally different things. I saw nowhere that anyone mentioned their hero had fallen from glory. Most ppl, including myself, will respect someone's abilities but have no desire to assume their position. No hero's here, just an open discussion of something archery related.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Exactly, hunting to a lot of folks is nothing more than a competition with other hunters. Believe it or not, a lot of us are not "playing" that game.


Amen to that.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> Well I believe that is painting a very broad picture, Sir. I have no hero's in the hunting world besides the individual that taught me to hunt, my grandfather. Respecting what someone has been able to accomplish and worshiping them as some sort of false idol are two totally different things. I saw nowhere that anyone mentioned their hero had fallen from glory. Most ppl, including myself, will respect someone's abilities but have no desire to assume their position. No hero's here, just an open discussion of something archery related.


If the shoe doesn't fit, feel free not to wear it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Chad you are becoming one of my favs.


I see another Bromance developing


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Exactly, hunting to a lot of folks is nothing more than a competition with other hunters. Believe it or not, a lot of us are not "playing" that game.


I compete only with myself and the urge to take a nap.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Not a competition,i dont like venison so i dont shoot deer unless they have a nice rack


So, you are having a competition.

Nothing wrong with wanting a nice rack, but others like myself want the meat in the freezer more.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

CamoCop said:


> I see another Bromance developing


Hey, Rodney knows where to find Coues Deer.....hahaha


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

J. Wesbrock said:


> If the shoe doesn't fit, feel free not to wear it.


:icon_salut:


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Hey, Rodney knows where to find Coues Deer.....hahaha


Me too brother....Arizona....ROFL


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Me too brother....Arizona....ROFL


Well then bromance #2 is in the works! lol


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> Well then bromance #2 is in the works! lol


Hey you never knew the secret of how I pick hunting spots did you.....I take a map of the US and pin it to the wall....I then take a dart and hold it backwards and throw it at the map....where ever it sticks is the exact location I hunt that year...Still trying to figure out why I didnt kill anything out of John Smiths swimming pool in New York City.....you know....because the dart never lies


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Hey you never knew the secret of how I pick hunting spots did you.....I take a map of the US and pin it to the wall....I then take a dart and hold it backwards and throw it at the map....where ever it sticks is the exact location I hunt that year...Still trying to figure out why I didnt kill anything out of John Smiths swimming pool in New York City.....you know....because the dart never lies


hahaha.....better to ask forgiveness than permission!!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> hahaha.....better to ask forgiveness than permission!!!


One day youre going to have to come down here and hunt the swamps of North Florida for the monster 100" swamp ghosts we call whoppers around these parts. What they make up for in size they offer in the challenge of getting close with bow equipment for a shot in the swamp. I love hunting all over the country but I think I am most proud of killing the deer over 100" I have here. Kind of like you and the Mountains of WV. There is just something about getting in done on a mature buck in your own area that excites me more than anything else.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> One day youre going to have to come down here and hunt the swamps of North Florida for the monster 100" swamp ghosts we call whoppers around these parts. What they make up for in size they offer in the challenge of getting close with bow equipment for a shot in the swamp. I love hunting all over the country but I think I am most proud of killing the deer over 100" I have here. Kind of like you and the Mountains of WV. There is just something about getting in done on a mature buck in your own area that excites me more than anything else.


I couldn't agree more. I love chasing big Ohio bucks but honestly the thing that I like the most is mountain bucks in WV that have ducked and dodged the rifle seasons for years. Its the challenge of trying to get close to a deer that knows how to play the game. When I was on my Osceola hunt this year I saw y'alls terrain and I have to admit it will present a challenge to anyone. Im open to coming down anytime. The trophy, to me, is in the experience...not the score.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I couldn't agree more. I love chasing big Ohio bucks but honestly the thing that I like the most is mountain bucks in WV that have ducked and dodged the rifle seasons for years. Its the challenge of trying to get close to a deer that knows how to play the game. When I was on my Osceola hunt this year I saw y'alls terrain and I have to admit it will present a challenge to anyone. Im open to coming down anytime. The trophy, to me, is in the experience...not the score.


Yes it is. The deer I am most proud of is about 70" but he was at least 7 years old with broken up horns. He eluded me for years and teased me while never showing in the daylight all those years. My terrain is even thicker and more nasty than where you turkey hunted down in SW Florida believe it or not. We have much less open ground up here than they do down there with all the big ranches and stuff. Mostly timber up here.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

snoman4 said:


> Yes it is. The deer I am most proud of is about 70" but he was at least 7 years old with broken up horns. He eluded me for years and teased me while never showing in the daylight all those years. My terrain is even thicker and more nasty than where you turkey hunted down in SW Florida believe it or not. We have much less open ground up here than they do down there with all the big ranches and stuff. Mostly timber up here.


Are they the Seminole whitetail there?


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

J. Wesbrock said:


> If the shoe doesn't fit, feel free not to wear it.


you wake up grumpy today or what?


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I compete only with myself and the urge to take a nap.


Urge to nap always wins. I meant to nap and run. I just napped straight through my run


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Tell youbwhat. Though I hate to, I can deal with extreme heat or extreme cold. What I can't take in any temperature is bugs. I tried fishing yesterday in 95 degree weather with rampant bugs. That is one big morale killer combined with no fish. I'm guessing your Florida swamps have ton of bugs.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Kevin wears 4 thermacells and takes a permethrin bath every other day, bugs do not trifle with him


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

rg176bnc said:


> my guess is he wont have any in p&y or b&c when its all said and done. I never really heard of the guy till i was looking for a ghillie.
> I had no idea he had that many animals.
> 
> Being a former ground pounder myself i highly doubt most of those were legit. Like them or not a tree stand is superior in so many ways, one of which is seeing the animals coming. A lot of times on the ground they are on you before you can get into position. Start adding multiple deer and having to let some of them get by before you can shoot just adds to the complexity of the situation.
> ...


this!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

CamoCop said:


> I see another Bromance developing


I aint got a chance. Lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

snoman4 said:


> Me too brother....Arizona....ROFL


Back off.. Im swapping Coues for OG


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Back off.. Im swapping Coues for OG


I was going to trade him for trophy michigan fox squirrels.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kb83 said:


> I was going to trade him for trophy michigan fox squirrels.


Hahaha


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm serious... we have "boner" squirrels up here. Feed a 3rd world country for a day with one of them bad boys.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I want no part of your Michigan boners!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Rg176bnc said:


> My guess is he wont have any in P&Y or B&C when its all said and done. I never really heard of the guy till I was looking for a ghillie.
> I had no idea he had that many animals.
> 
> Being a former ground pounder myself I highly doubt most of those were legit. Like them or not a tree stand is superior in so many ways, one of which is seeing the animals coming. A lot of times on the ground they are on you before you can get into position. Start adding multiple deer and having to let some of them get by before you can shoot just adds to the complexity of the situation.
> ...


Respectfully disagree with just about everyone of your points, with the exception of mature deer not liking intrusion. Big, mature deer get killed on the ground on a consistent basis whether you realize it or want to believe it or not. Whether Marc is found to have cheated on this buck or not, I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of his deer are legit. I think its a very far stretch to assume all of his deer are fake. I could very wrong, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I aint got a chance. Lol


Mrs OB is slightly more attractive, no offense of course lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I want no part of your Michigan boners!


Here are three. First one we shot last season. Second one was orphaned as a baby and domesticated. Third is one that won't stay outta my deer shack. He will be going next season for sure. Solid 300-350.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> I'm serious... we have "boner" squirrels up here. Feed a 3rd world country for a day with one of them bad boys.


Are they booner or boner squirrels?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

chaded said:


> Are they booner or boner squirrels?


Depends on what time of the season it is.


----------



## JB17 (Mar 23, 2010)

dblungem said:


> I really want this to be not true. But, I can maybe understand why Marc may take the quiet approach. In the last year or two, I've heard a few comments about guys thinking I poach my bucks. Comments like "nobody has two bucks in the taxidermist every year without shooting them illegal" and "now he has his wife tagging bucks for him". I just laugh and have never said anything - ignoring them has been my best move so far. And, I'm not killing booner after booner - I've got a couple but its nothing like Marc. I've never poached an animal in my life and and never killed one illegally. Jealous losers make things up to justify why they can't do the same thing.
> 
> I really hope Marc comes to his own defense and all of this isn't true. You never know who just makes this crap up just to make a guy look bad.


. Sad part is, even if he is innocent, it won't matter he will be portrayed as a fake from here on out.


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

dblungem said:


> Respectfully disagree with just about everyone of your points, with the exception of mature deer not liking intrusion. Big, mature deer get killed on the ground on a consistent basis whether you realize it or want to believe it or not. Whether Marc is found to have cheated on this buck or not, I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of his deer are legit. I think its a very far stretch to assume all of his deer are fake. I could very wrong, but I highly doubt it.


When they nail him on one they WILL throw the rest out. No doubt about that.

As far as the ground hunting you don't have to agree. There are places where a ground set up is the best bet. If you could see the scent left behind at a ground site it would glow like Chernobyl. Once a buck gets a shot of that he'll be looking right there the next time he's in eye shot of it. You can just about guarantee it will be in the dark though.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

I learned a long time ago.... ANYTIME one person is doing something far better than everyone else they are some how cheating


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

The "antler porn craze" when we keep judging hunters by the racks they kill only this will continue to happen


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Must be nice to know the exact score before you kill.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

I hear a lot of blame put on the hunting entertainment industry and the consumers. That is bogus. The blame, every last bit of it, rests on the shoulders of the individual. It all boils down to his personal morals and ethics. I'm sure there are plenty of people, with in the hunting industry and otherwise, who never would have even considered something like this. And I'm sure that no matter what Mr. Anthony's life path was he would have done something similar at some point in time. Some folks will lie, cheat and steal their way to the top and others wont.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> If deer only had modest spikes at best I suspect a lot of current "deer hunters" wouldn't be deer hunting.


Sometimes I wish this was the case.

I nice rack is a nice bonus, but is not the reason for why I hunt.
I hunt because every cell in my body screams to me to hunt. 
I couldn't care less about what an animal would score.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> Mrs OB is slightly more attractive, no offense of course lol


Ive seen her... You are very lucky.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

For the most part, Coues deer are tiny but guys still hunt them with great passion. 




Norwegian Woods said:


> Sometimes I wish this was the case.
> 
> I nice rack is a nice bonus, but is not the reason for why I hunt.
> I hunt because every cell in my body screams to me to hunt.
> I couldn't care less about what an animal would score.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> For the most part, Coues deer are tiny but guys still hunt them with great passion.


They are def on my bucket list


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

zmax hunter said:


> From what i have read, he has 5 bucks entered into the B&C record book, all typicals with very few deducts, im not sure of the number but he has many more listed under P&Y
> 
> CJ, you are from IL, do you personally know mr anthony? You say we are beating a dead horse, i think it will be very funny when you kill a B&C buck, enter it into the record books and find that you are 1/8" just below mr anthonys name in the book.
> 
> ...


I don't know me Anthony personally. I had never even heard of him before this thread. Obviously he's a lowlife scumbag and a liar, if the allegations are true. Since he's lost all credibility, of course all of his bucks should be inspected for foul play. If I shoot one that's just shy of one of his, and it's legit, I see nothing wrong with that.

What I do find funny is that this loser just got 14 pages dedicated to him on AT, when he isn't worth one. That's also what I meant by beating a dead horse...I think we got it covered 13 pages ago. It's also kinda funny to me that so many people get wound up about antlers so easily...


----------



## Gurnbow (Dec 19, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> Here are three. First one we shot last season. Second one was orphaned as a baby and domesticated. Third is one that won't stay outta my deer shack. He will be going next season for sure. Solid 300-350.
> View attachment 1948109
> 
> View attachment 1948110
> ...


I say B.S. on this post. Looks photo-shopped to me, and fake. I mean, just look at the size of the scope on the gun in the first pic. NO WAY.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

zyxw said:


> I learned a long time ago.... ANYTIME one person is doing something far better than everyone else they are some how cheating


Yeah, like Michael Jordan and Tiger Woods.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Whack/Stack said:


> Yeah, like Michael Jordan and Tiger Woods.


Might want to rethink using Tiger as an example of a noncheater, he has been accused of dropping his balls in the wrong place, some even saw it on TV:wink:


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Whack/Stack said:


> Yeah, like Michael Jordan and Tiger Woods.


While I'm a big fan of both and they were the best at what they do they weren't so much better than everyone else that it was a huge difference . Examples Jack and Lebron plus others competed closely with them. Those two aren't good examples of what we're talking about not even close to being way better than everyone else


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

zyxw said:


> While I'm a big fan of both and they were the best at what they do they weren't so much better than everyone else that it was a huge difference . Examples Jack and Lebron plus others competed closely with them. Those two aren't good examples of what we're talking about not even close to being way better than everyone else


I have to beg to differ, Michael Jordan while he was playing was simply the best on the planet, no one has matched him yet


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Chopayne said:


> Tell youbwhat. Though I hate to, I can deal with extreme heat or extreme cold. What I can't take in any temperature is bugs. I tried fishing yesterday in 95 degree weather with rampant bugs. That is one big morale killer combined with no fish. I'm guessing your Florida swamps have ton of bugs.


Yes its like Canada or Alaska in spring but all year here. We dont get enough cold weather to kill the bugs.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Kevin wears 4 thermacells and takes a permethrin bath every other day, bugs do not trifle with him


Not far from the truth Brian I take 2 thermacells. Ticks arent bad here most years so I dont worry with the permethrin...lol.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I have to beg to differ, Michael Jordan while he was playing was simply the best on the planet, no one has matched him yet


The difference is that Jordan had a God given talent. No matter how hard I try, I am not going to jump that high or shoot that well. There isn't anything in hunting that requires a God given talent. Anyone can practice and shoot well enough to shoot a deer at 20 or 25 yards.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I have to beg to differ, Michael Jordan while he was playing was simply the best on the planet, no one has matched him yet


He was only the best after Bird, Magic, Dominique, Isiah and several others retired or got old. He did not not become the greatest until about 1991-1992 when he became more than a scorer and became a more complete player. By that time those previously named were on the downside of their careers or retired. Jordans stats early in his career were not that great other than scoring and steals. He got much much better after about 5-6 years in the league.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

snoman4 said:


> He was only the best after Bird, Magic, Dominique, Isiah and several others retired or got old. He did not not become the greatest until about 1991-1992 when he became more than a scorer and became a more complete player. By that time those previously named were on the downside of their careers or retired.


Michael's defensive skills were much better than any of the players you listed Snoman


----------



## KMD (Jul 3, 2012)

norwegian woods said:


> sometimes i wish this was the case.
> 
> I nice rack is a nice bonus, but is not the reason for why i hunt.
> I hunt because every cell in my body screams to me to hunt.
> I couldn't care less about what an animal would score.


word


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> He was only the best after Bird, Magic, Dominique, Isiah and several others retired or got old. He did not not become the greatest until about 1991-1992 when he became more than a scorer and became a more complete player. By that time those previously named were on the downside of their careers or retired. Jordans stats early in his career were not that great other than scoring and steals. He got much much better after about 5-6 years in the league.


Only player on that list who was close to Jordans ability is magic. The rest were great great players. Not even on the same level as Jordan though.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Michael's defensive skills were much better than any of the players you listed Snoman


Later in his career his defensive skills were better but not earlier. He relied strictly on his athleticism the first 5-6 years and not his smarts. When he learned to trust his smarts he became a more complete player and they won championships. He became a much better jump and 3-point shooter about the time they started winning championships which led to him becoming a much better defender. 

Not sure who you were watching but Magic was a much better defender and was probably the best all around player to ever play the game and I am a huge Celtics fan so it hurts me to say that. Kevin Mchale was the best defensive player the game has ever seen IMHO who could score to boot on a team with great scorers and shooters.

I do not like Lebron but if he stays healthy and plays at least 15-16 seasons he is going to take the torch as greatest ever.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I think Scotty Pippen was the development MJ needed much like when Lebron went to a team with talent to surround him. I loved it when Lebron stared down MJ on his way to dunking against the Bobcats


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kb83 said:


> Only player on that list who was close to Jordans ability is magic. The rest were great great players. Not even on the same level as Jordan though.


Go and read back KB I am not disagreeing that Jordan was better than everyone I named other than Magic. I said he was not the greatest when he played, which means throughout his whole career, because early in his career others were better as Jordan was not the complete player he became in the early 1990's. Jordan has said as much himself in interviews. He says he started putting it all together to become the greatest in about 1990.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> Go and read back KB I am not disagreeing that Jordan was better than everyone I named other than Magic. I said he was not the greatest when he played, which means throughout his whole career, because early in his career others were better as Jordan was not the complete player he became in the early 1990's. Jordan has said as much himself in interviews. He says he started putting it all together to become the greatest in about 1990.


Ok we can agree there. He was not as great early as he was in the 90's. I guess when I consider how good someone was I consider their whole body of work. When you take that into consideration he is the top of the list. I don't see anyone taking that away any time soon either. LeBron is is a hack compared to jordan. Only player that is close is magic and he may have topped Jordan on that list had he played a complete career. I look at Jordan vs magic like Barry sanders vs Emmit smith.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

How did this get to sports anyways?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> How did this get to sports anyways?


Whack started it with the reference to MJ & Tiger


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Whack started it with the reference to MJ & Tiger


Better to talk about sports than the toolbag faker that started this thread.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

snoman4 said:


> Better to talk about sports than the toolbag faker that started this thread.


The person of topic rather than the OP


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Since when is golf a sport?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Since when is golf a sport?


Are you saying John Daley is not an athlete?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> The person of topic rather than the OP


I meant the person of topic for the thread not the OP...lol


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Are you saying John Daley is not an athlete?


I'm saying anything you can do while drunk isn't a sport. Lol


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

When it comes to more prevalent, public sports (baseball, football, basketball, etc) the statement about anyone being so far ahead of the competition is probably cheating may (may) have some truth to it. However, There will always be stand outs in those sports (Jordan, Payton, Woods, Ryan, Ruth just to name a few).

When it comes to a sport like hunting where a guy can hunt for decades without anyone else knowing, you can certainly have dramatic swings in talent and outcomes. Its a very personal sport. Success isnt made public unless the person wants it to let it out. The only thing that some hunters know and guage their success on is their own personal experience and the experience of those around them. That experience can swing greatly. Two examples.

An older gentlemen who has deer hunted most of his life (50+ years), no internet, doesnt watch hunting shows, walked into my house and about had a corinary. He had zero idea where bucks like these would have come from. He told stories of a few big deer he encountered throughout his life, but was still amazed at what hung on the walls of my house. He probably thinks I'm the greatest hunter that ever lived (guaranteed to not be the case of course). 

A kid who has only taken 2 deer in his life walks into the same house and proceeds to tell me the score of every deer in my house. Comparing this one to that one, relating to a buck he saw killed on TV last week, etc. the kid liked what he saw, but he wasnt dumbfounded like the older gentlemen.

The point? Some people (most actually) don't have a clue of what can be done in terms of big deer. There are hundreds of guys who have killed deer all their lives that would rival or exceed some of the best collections we know about. I've personally seen a few of the walls I'm talking about. These guys do not make public what they kill. They don't care. The racks thrown in the corner of the garage (literally) would make most on here drool and cry cheater or poacher or fake. How about 5 deer over 200" - 2 of which are mounted, the rest are in skull plates and stored behind the bar in the basement, not even on display. Who would do that? More people than you think. 

Marc's deer are great bucks, but guys, come on....it's not like he is portraying to have the greatest collection in the world. His deer are doable without cheating, he's not at the pinnacle of what has been accomplished in the hunting world. Guys that say you can't kill deer consistently from the ground, don't know any better and most likely relate to their own personal experience, which is not necessarily the best way to judge someone else's success.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I think it would be fairly simple to prove the deer is legit *IF* it is legit. 

The fact that he doesn't want to do that and totally withdraws from "the hunting industry" says volumes..at least to me.

No, I don't buy "the family in danger" excuse..


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

willie said:


> I think it would be fairly simple to prove the deer is legit *IF* it is legit.
> 
> The fact that he doesn't want to do that and totally withdraws from "the hunting industry" says volumes..at least to me.
> 
> No, I don't buy "the family in danger" excuse..


How would you go about proving it?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> When it comes to more prevalent, public sports (baseball, football, basketball, etc) the statement about anyone being so far ahead of the competition is probably cheating may (may) have some truth to it. However, There will always be stand outs in those sports (Jordan, Payton, Woods, Ryan, Ruth just to name a few).
> 
> When it comes to a sport like hunting where a guy can hunt for decades without anyone else knowing, you can certainly have dramatic swings in talent and outcomes. Its a very personal sport. Success isnt made public unless the person wants it to let it out. The only thing that some hunters know and guage their success on is their own personal experience and the experience of those around them. That experience can swing greatly. Two examples.
> 
> ...


I wish you'd stop talking about me.....hahaha I wish


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Kb83 said:


> Here are three. First one we shot last season. Second one was orphaned as a baby and domesticated. Third is one that won't stay outta my deer shack. He will be going next season for sure. Solid 300-350.
> View attachment 1948109
> 
> View attachment 1948110
> ...


 Now that's hilarious lmao.


Tim


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

vonfoust said:


> The difference is that Jordan had a God given talent. No matter how hard I try, I am not going to jump that high or shoot that well. There isn't anything in hunting that requires a God given talent. Anyone can practice and shoot well enough to shoot a deer at 20 or 25 yards.


True Michael Jordan hit the genetic lottery, but he took that God given talent to a whole new lever by hard work and refining it. There are quite a few people who have the same base of jumping, hand-eye coordination etc. that never mad the NBA because they never tried and maybe even never shot a basketball. I saw a video the other day of some guys in Africa jumping over a bar that was higher than the olympic record high jump. Three of them jumped it consistently. They will never be in the Olympics. My point is that some people CAN AND DO take things to a level that the rest of us find hard to believe without cheating. 

When I was a kid trapper there was an older guy I knew that caught about 100 raccoons in a season and that blew my mind. Heck if I got a couple I was on top of the world. Later, as a professional trapper I caught as many as 60 in a day in 500 in less than two weeks. I took it to a level that few people (if anyone) ever had before. I sold tons of trapping books and videos, did seminars and even had people pay big bucks to spend one day at my house while I took them around and showed them how I did it. 

So when I see a guy that is an amazing hunter, in fact so amazing that I ask myself, "*How does he do that???!!!" *I don't assume that he is cheating just because he's so much better than everyone else. Do you think Kevin Van Dam is a cheater? By the time he is done fishing no one will be even close to his records of wins and places in bass tournaments. 

There is a lot more to it than just being able to jump high and run fast. I caught so much fur because I had a God-given talent to get inside the animal's head and figure out their habits and tendencies like few people can understand. KVD is the same way with bass. Then everyone who rises to an elite level takes that talent and refines it, works like a maniac and becomes obsessive about being the best. Why can't a guy do that in whitetail hunting? He can. And there are a few guys who I look at and I'm amazed at what they have accomplished. Most of them you haven't heard of because they don't seek fame. The fact that one of them looks as if he has been caught cheating will in no way diminish my admiration of the others.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

dblungem said:


> How would you go about proving it?


DNA test of the cape (assuming he claims it is the original cape) and the antler. If they match then he has the cape which would clear him in my mind. If they don't match it wouldn't prove guilt. He could just claim that he used a different cape.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

Kb83 said:


> Since when is golf a sport?


I played all the sports through school and coached for many years. I will tell you this right now of all the sports to be played at a professional level golf is by far the hardest to master. I'm talking playing at a very high level not you Wednesday game. Can't just be good because your big fast tall or can jump through the roof, it takes tremendous talent and practice to play professionally. Sorry for getting off topic . I wouldn't believe Any of this guys deer to be real after this. I'd never heard of him anyway


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm guessing both deer were scored and if the measurements are extremely close the man cheated.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

dblungem said:


> How would you go about proving it?


I would think about the only way to really prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, would be to track down the other antlers. (A pretty Tall order if you ask me)
If Marc's deer is a genuine bow kill, they should be out there somewhere. 
If they don't show up, I don't see a way to prove anything.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Bucket Head said:


> I would think about the only way to really prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, would be to track down the other antlers. (A pretty Tall order if you ask me)
> If Marc's deer is a genuine bow kill, they should be out there somewhere.
> If they don't show up, I don't see a way to prove anything.


Like I said, dna test of the cape and the antlers. A match would prove that it was the original cape. Which would confirm it wasn't the deadhead floating around. There is a company in OKC that does this type of DNA testing currently. I'm assuming there are others too.


----------



## Ridgerunner7 (Nov 22, 2005)

dblungem said:


> How would you go about proving it?


How about a simple trail cam picture of any of his B&C bucks? At least that would help his claims. He claims strict trail camera usage on how he tags these monster bucks.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Let's get back on topic!!!!* 

What would you use on the squirrels in the below photos? Fixed or mechanical?
Personally, .338 Lapua would be nice so I could stand back and plink his butt from a safe distance. Or a .375 RUM.......... Obviously I believe 400 lb tree rats to be on the tough side like a wildlife version of Chuck Norris. 




Kb83 said:


> Here are three. First one we shot last season. Second one was orphaned as a baby and domesticated. Third is one that won't stay outta my deer shack. He will be going next season for sure. Solid 300-350.
> View attachment 1948109
> 
> View attachment 1948110
> ...


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

shootist said:


> Like I said, dna test of the cape and the antlers. A match would prove that it was the original cape. Which would confirm it wasn't the deadhead floating around. There is a company in OKC that does this type of DNA testing currently. I'm assuming there are others too.


Will DNA testing work on a cape that has been tanned?


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

vonfoust said:


> The difference is that Jordan had a God given talent. No matter how hard I try, I am not going to jump that high or shoot that well. There isn't anything in hunting that requires a God given talent. Anyone can practice and shoot well enough to shoot a deer at 20 or 25 yards.


You are right about the shooting part. Anyone can be taught to shoot. Getting yourself into position to have the opportunity to kill deer everytime you sit or catch giant fish on every lake you explore can very well be considered God given talents IMO. It's where I believe I have been blessed and I am greatful for that everyday. Got a gift of gab too....good on sales. Thankful for that too! :wink:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

my guess is marc will not allow anyone to inspect his mounted antlers, much like Rompala and Wiktor, he will claim he is innocent but will never allow anyone to inspect them all, i dont think we are talking about he did this once, but possibly multiple times

I would think an xray or scan would show the cellular construction of the missing sticker point sanded smooth and covered with stain. It certainly doesnt help when he openly advertises to repair broken antlers thru his taxi shop,..


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> *Let's get back on topic!!!!*
> 
> What would you use on the squirrels in the below photos? Fixed or mechanical?
> Personally, .338 Lapua would be nice so I could stand back and plink his butt from a safe distance. Or a .375 RUM.......... Obviously I believe 400 lb tree rats to be on the tough side like a wildlife version of Chuck Norris.


I use a .03 chevy......


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

snoman4 said:


> I meant the person of topic for the thread not the OP...lol


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

If somethin looks like ****, and somethin smells like ****, it's probably ****


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> For the most part, Coues deer are tiny but guys still hunt them with great passion.


I hope I one day will be able to hunt them


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Bucket Head said:


> I would think about the only way to really prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt, would be to track down the other antlers. (A pretty Tall order if you ask me)
> If Marc's deer is a genuine bow kill, they should be out there somewhere.
> If they don't show up, I don't see a way to prove anything.


Yep, if they really want to get answers, find the guy who they sold the horns to. Even if they were purchased with cash, there had to be an email, phone call something that connected the seller to the buyer.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> my guess is marc will not allow anyone to inspect his mounted antlers, much like Rompala and Wiktor, he will claim he is innocent but will never allow anyone to inspect them all, i dont think we are talking about he did this once, but possibly multiple times
> 
> I would think an xray or scan would show the cellular construction of the missing sticker point sanded smooth and covered with stain. It certainly doesnt help when he openly advertises to repair broken antlers thru his taxi shop,..


Well, to that thought, if you claimed I was a fraud and wanted to inspect my deer, I'd tell you to go pound sand....even though I know full well every last one of them are as real as it gets. To be honest, he or anyone else doesn't have to prove a thing to anyone. I'm not really sure who is going to be asking to prove it anyway....unless the DNR has issues with his bucks. Not really sure.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> Will DNA testing work on a cape that has been tanned?


I'm not a chemist, but The hair still still has DNA within it. DNA is taken from people's hair every day - it gets washed, bleached, etc so I'm assuming the answer is yes, DNA can still be extracted. I would be curious to hear from someone in that field to confirm this though.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

This will never be proven, MA will slip out of the industry. 
Just like Rompala...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dblungem said:


> Well, to that thought, if you claimed I was a fraud and wanted to inspect my deer, I'd tell you to go pound sand....even though I know full well every last one of them are as real as it gets. To be honest, he or anyone else doesn't have to prove a thing to anyone. I'm not really sure who is going to be asking to prove it anyway....unless the DNR has issues with his bucks. Not really sure.


I would say have at it...


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I would say have at it...


Why would you feel you have to prove it? I agree about having nothing to hide, but in the end, I don't think he owes anything to anyone.


----------



## aroslnger (Mar 5, 2013)

dblungem said:


> Why would you feel you have to prove it? I agree about having nothing to hide, but in the end, I don't think he owes anything to anyone.


If he has nothing to hide, i dont see why not??? The ones that dont have anything to hide , are usually the ones that say "Go for it." If i had a career like him, with the endorsements, magazine writes, and who knows how much money...... yeah, if i didnt have any skeletons in the closet, i would be doing everything in my power to protect it!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

In his answers to D&DH he tells them he will answers questions when he feels like the time is right. They asked him directly if the deer were altered and he refuses to answer the questions with a yes or no. I guess you are right that he doesn't owe it to anyone to answer BUT if one if my bucks was recorded in the book and fell a half inch shy of one of Mr Anthonys deer it would be nice if he would just come clean and clear up the record books. His answers (I read them in a short sample) seem pretty cocky. I very well might be reading them wrong but when something is so obvious it would be nice if he would take the high road and make it right instead of duck and dodge.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dblungem said:


> Why would you feel you have to prove it? I agree about having nothing to hide, but in the end, I don't think he owes anything to anyone.


So i could say Told you so asshat


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> In his answers to D&DH he tells them he will answers questions when he feels like the time is right. They asked him directly if the deer were altered and he refuses to answer the questions with a yes or no. I guess you are right that he doesn't owe it to anyone to answer BUT if one if my bucks was recorded in the book and fell a half inch shy of one of Mr Anthonys deer it would be nice if he would just come clean and clear up the record books. His answers (I read them in a short sample) seem pretty cocky. I very well might be reading them wrong but when something is so obvious it would be nice if he would take the high road and make it right instead of duck and dodge.


Where's the link to this?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> Where's the link to this?


I will see if I can find it, I saw it on the dreaded facebook.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/ghillie-suit-hunter-marc-anthony-sidesteps-fraud-claims


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I reread it on here and not on my phone and I will retract my comment, it doesn't sound cocky, just very illusive


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Well after reading that I am not sure if he is leaving room to come clean and make a public apology or if he is going to simply fade from view as quietly as possible. The fact that he would not deny it speaks volumes. If the buck was legit, he would simply flat out say so. Elusive is right.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

each and every answer he gave was a planned "Non answer". says a bunch..............


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

He will fade into obscurity. What does he gain by coming clean? His reputation will still be ruined as well as his career. It will start a whole new round of hate mail and personal attacks. I think it's ridiculous that people would threaten him or especially his family. Over a stupid deer. Some folks are insane. 

By this time next year this will all be a after thought and forgotten by the majority. I know people still talk about Rompala how many years later, but this is a little different situation. Biggest being that the Rompala buck was a potential world record. This buck while very nice doesn't have that same appeal. Also mitch is such a odd bird and so reclusive that it added to the drama. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

My pride would make me do a bunch of ridiculous things to make sure everyone knew I was telling the truth. After the disassociation he's seeing from everything he's worked so hard for, I'd be screaming from mountaintops about that buck being the real deal. The fact that he's not speaks volumes to me...


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> So i could say Told you so asshat


Yea, I can see that, but the other half of me could give a rats behind. I can see it both ways though.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohio - since you are venturing into the TV world a little, I wonder what you would do. What if someone saw a video of you killing a deer, read about your big bucks and then started to spew a bunch of crap that wasn't true. What would you do? Go out of your way to defend yourself or laugh it off? Do you feel you have to prove something to anyone or not? Hand over all your boomers to be inspected / tested?


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Ohio - since you are venturing into the TV world a little, I wonder what you would do. What if someone saw a video of you killing a deer, read about your big bucks and then started to spew a bunch of crap that wasn't true. What would you do? Go out of your way to defend yourself or laugh it off? Do you feel you have to prove something to anyone or not? Hand over all your boomers to be inspected / tested?


Unfortunately I have been in that position on a much lower level. After I killed my 192 double droptine I was accused of poaching the deer. I killed him 100% legal but had to prove it. The next year I killed a 188. Again, I was told no one has that kind of success. Again I produced a witness (the farmer). Then the poop really hit the fan. The next year I killed a 213" typical. Big deer don't go unnoticed. I understand why ppl question what I've killed. I try to explain that 90% of my success is attributable to the farms I hunt. The fact that my opening day buck gave me my 6th booner is a tough one to believe. I get that. It's why I carry no ego. You're a fool if you believe that kind of luck is something to gloat about. You appreciate it and cherish it, not piss it away with an Elitest ego. 

If I were questioned in the way that Mr Anthony is being questioned, and I was NOT guilty of anything, I would probably say "hey, we are all entitled to our opinions. That does not make those opinions right but you are owed them. I am guilty of no wrong doing and my deer are honest, hard earned, legal blessings and I have no problem proving that". After that I would go back about my business and wait to see if anyone stepped up. I have offered my deer for inspection more than once, after no takers step up I ask to be left alone and for the most part I am.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

Having not read entirely through this thread...is this the same dude that was married to J Lo? 

As for whether he has an obligation to prove anything...IMO if a person is going to promote themselves or something as a result of their success, and enter their animals in a book, they darned sure ought to be prepared to prove their claims. It's pretty simple, no one who legitimately does anything should have to prove it, but their willingness to prove it if asked ends speculation 99% of the time and provides legitimacy to what they have accomplished.

Take Lance Armstrong for example, he did a fine job of beating the system, maintaining denial, and selling it, but not once when asked about it, did he ever volunteer on the spot to pee in a cup, or provide a blood or hair sample. It ain't that hard to see the truth if a person is willing to look...


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> Unfortunately I have been in that position on a much lower level. After I killed my 192 double droptine I was accused of poaching the deer. I killed him 100% legal but had to prove it. The next year I killed a 188. Again, I was told no one has that kind of success. Again I produced a witness (the farmer). Then the poop really hit the fan. The next year I killed a 213" typical. Big deer don't go unnoticed. I understand why ppl question what I've killed. I try to explain that 90% of my success is attributable to the farms I hunt. The fact that my opening day buck gave me my 6th booner is a tough one to believe. I get that. It's why I carry no ego. You're a fool if you believe that kind of luck is something to gloat about. You appreciate it and cherish it, not piss it away with an Elitest ego.
> 
> If I were questioned in the way that Mr Anthony is being questioned, and I was NOT guilty of anything, I would probably say "hey, we are all entitled to our opinions. That does not make those opinions right but you are owed them. I am guilty of no wrong doing and my deer are honest, hard earned, legal blessings and I have no problem proving that". After that I would go back about my business and wait to see if anyone stepped up. I have offered my deer for inspection more than once, after no takers step up I ask to be left alone and for the most part I am.


That's about what i thought you would say and its very fair. In a round about way, I have part of me that says Marc and others might say the same in their own way. Not wanting the public scrutiny and hassle and say. Screw it, I'm done. Their way of saying just leave me alone. I do t want this to be true about Marc so maybe I'm looking on the brighter side of things. I still don't believe he owes anyone anything in all of this, except for himself. If he's good with what he has done, then so be it.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> That's about what i thought you would say and its very fair. In a round about way, I have part of me that says Marc and others might say the same in their own way. Not wanting the public scrutiny and hassle and say. Screw it, I'm done. Their way of saying just leave me alone. I do t want this to be true about Marc so maybe I'm looking on the brighter side of things. I still don't believe he owes anyone anything in all of this, except for himself. If he's good with what he has done, then so be it.


It's a tough line to walk because even ppl in the public eye deserve some privacy but when you've built that public image with possible fictitious happenings I believe you should be more respectful of the folks who've supported you and offer an explanation. It's a tough one


----------



## BTM (Dec 31, 2002)

Kb83 said:


> Since when is golf a sport?


Golf vs. Hunting

Let’s compare:

Golf
The hole is always a known distance away.
The hole is always visible because is has a nice flag waving over it.
The course is always nearly flat.
There are always either 18, or sometimes 9, holes.
Many courses offer carts to drive you from hole to hole.
"Hazards" on a golf course consist of artificial sand traps and ponds.
Every hole always ends in success, even if it takes 10 strokes.
You can take your sweet time teeing off on every hole.
There is always a cold beer waiting at the "19th hole" (the clubhouse bar).
You never get dirty playing golf.
You don’t play golf in bad weather.
If you get bloody, you've done something terribly wrong.

Hunting
The hole (the wild game) is never a known distance away (unless you use a rangefinder, a relatively modern device).
The hole moves around randomly and constantly. 
The hole can see you, smell you, and hear you.
The hole runs away and/or hides when it sees you, smells you, or hears you.
There might not be even a single hole on the entire course, but you don’t know that.
If you are lucky, you might have 5 seconds to judge the distance, get into your stance, and tee off on the one and only hole of the entire day.
If you don’t get a hole-in-one on the first hole you find, you often don’t get any more holes for the entire course.
The course is almost never flat. 
A cart doesn’t haul you from hole to hole.
Hazards consist of poisonous snakes, mountain lions, grizzly bears, steep cliffs, unstable footing, and getting seriously lost.
Most hunts end in failure (if “failure” is defined as always getting a hole).
There are no cold beers waiting, unless you bring them.
You almost always get dirty and sweaty while hunting.
Bad weather is often the best time to hunt.
If you get bloody, you've probably done something right.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

To be fair I don't consider hunting to be a sport either.. they are both more on the Hobby side imo.


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haven't read all of this forum, but seems to me he definitely has something to prove. 

1) From a business standpoint. He has the most reported Boone and Crockett whitetails? And his career revolves around claims to those whitetails? I would think his marketing/sale of the ghillie suit (and their employment of him) has everything to do with his claimed successes. Sounds like fraud to me.
2) Ethically. Per Higgins, sounds like he was promoting fair chase/ethical hunting in his book. 
3) And if your family is in potential "danger", then the best way to relieve pressure from the outside world is to be forthright and transparent as possible (if you're innocent).

Not trying to ruffle feathers. just my thoughts. If it were me in this situation and I was innocent, I would take necessary measures (fairly quickly) to clear my name.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> To be fair I don't consider hunting to be a sport either.. they are both more on the Hobby side imo.


Golf can be a sport or hobby, however hunting is neither a sport or hobby, it is a lifestyle.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

If I killed a deer and was accused of misrepresenting the deer I'd most likely tell that person/people to screw off and go about my business. However if there was evidence to indicate foul play like in this case I would certainly want to prove myself innocent in any way I could. Considering the guy made money off this and other deer he supposedly killed and had sponsors I would feel obligated to those people to bring the truth to light.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

dblungem said:


> I'm not a chemist, but The hair still still has DNA within it. DNA is taken from people's hair every day - it gets washed, bleached, etc so I'm assuming the answer is yes, DNA can still be extracted. I would be curious to hear from someone in that field to confirm this though.


I thought of that, but most DNA is taken from the "bulb" or root of the hair. If chemicals are "pushed" through the skin during the tanning, I would think the chemicals would corrupt the bulb.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

dblungem said:


> Yea, I can see that, but the other half of me could give a rats behind. I can see it both ways though.


Me too really... Sad thing is no one cares about my little deer.. Lol


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Me too really... Sad thing is no one cares about my little deer.. Lol


That's not true, I'm jealous of the Coues!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

k&j8 said:


> Golf can be a sport or hobby, however hunting is neither a sport or hobby, it is a lifestyle.


That's true but so is golf for a lot of people. I guess I just can't see golf as a sport. I think of it along the same lines and pro billiards, pro fishing or things of that nature. Does it take skill? Most definitely. It takes a lot of skill, dedication and patience. But it's something anyone can do if they dedicate enough time. I would never be able to play in the NBA or NFL no matter how hard I tried. Much of that is not as much something you learn but something your born with.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> That's true but so is golf for a lot of people. I guess I just can't see golf as a sport. I think of it along the same lines and pro billiards, pro fishing or things of that nature. Does it take skill? Most definitely. It takes a lot of skill, dedication and patience. But it's something anyone can do if they dedicate enough time. I would never be able to play in the NBA or NFL no matter how hard I tried. Much of that is not as much something you learn but something your born with.


If that were true there would be tons and tons of people playing on the PGA tour making millions. It takes talent, without it you might be a respectable weekend warrior but thats it. For the record I'm not a golfer. Have you guys looked at most of the newer generation of golfers? Most are fitness freaks on strict workout regiments. Everybody brings up John Daly, there's a John Daly in every major sport. Just watch them all and you will find a freakishly talented, fat out of shape guy with substance abuse issues.

Now for Marc Anthony, I didn't care about him before this nor will I care after this. BUT, I believe he does owe an explanation and should allow the deer to be "inspected" if he has nothing to hide. If you want your name in somebody's book then you owe it to them, period.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

bucco921 said:


> If that were true there would be tons and tons of people playing on the PGA tour making millions. It takes talent, without it you might be a respectable weekend warrior but thats it. For the record I'm not a golfer. Have you guys looked at most of the newer generation of golfers? Most are fitness freaks on strict workout regiments. Everybody brings up John Daly, there's a John Daly in every major sport. Just watch them all and you will find a freakishly talented, fat out of shape guy with substance abuse issues.
> 
> Now for Marc Anthony, I didn't care about him before this nor will I care after this. BUT, I believe he does owe an explanation and should allow the deer to be "inspected" if he has nothing to hide. If you want your name in somebody's book then you owe it to them, period.


The problem is most people do not have the dedication to reach that level of success. Not anyone can be a PGA golfer. They have to devote their entire life to it and most aren't willing or able to do so. There is nothing in the game of golf that the average person can not attain with that level of dedication and commitment. You don't have to be tall, fast, freakishly strong, have a high level of hand eye cordinarion, be able to throw 90 miles a hour or any other things that are unobtainable for the average person. 

As far as Anthony I agree thay if he wants to keep his records in the book they should be subject to scrutiny. Otherwise he can have them removed and fade away.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Me too really... Sad thing is no one cares about my little deer.. Lol


I will kill them. You are welcome


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

So lets be honest..... Who bought one of his ghillie suits in the past??

I bet this wont be good for his future sales.....


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Kb83 said:


> There is nothing in the game of golf that the average person can not attain with that level of dedication and commitment. You don't have to have a high level of hand eye cordinarion


You obviously know absolutely nothing about golf.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> You obviously know absolutely nothing about golf.


Then what natural born ability do you have to have to play golf? What is involved with it that can not be taught? Sure you need hand eye cordination. Just not as the same level as someone hitting a 90mph fast ball or catching a football while running full speed. I have and do occasionally play golf. My grandma plays golf. It's fun, very enjoyable and relaxing, all I'm saying is it does not require a gifted athlete to do so. To me it's more like shooting a bow. Good form, solid swing and a great follow through will get you a pretty good game. then you go get drunk.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> Then what natural born ability do you have to have to play golf? What is involved with it that can not be taught? Sure you need hand eye cordination. Just not as the same level as someone hitting a 90mph fast ball or catching a football while running full speed. I have and do occasionally play golf. My grandma plays golf. It's fun, very enjoyable and relaxing, all I'm saying is it does not require a gifted athlete to do so. To me it's more like shooting a bow. Good form, solid swing and a great follow through will get you a pretty good game. then you go get drunk.


The same could be said for any sport. You don't need any innate ability just dedication and motivation. If you don't believe that then we'll you're probably not an athlete.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

It takes a ton of ability to play golf at a competitive level. More than just time and practice. If that were the case, Charles Barkley would be wearing a green jacket.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Chopayne said:


> The same could be said for any sport. You don't need any innate ability just dedication and motivation. If you don't believe that then we'll you're probably not an athlete.


To play at what level? High school? Yeah anyone can play high school sports. College? Those numbers just got smaller. And innate ability plays a pretty good sized role in how some players got there. Pro's? Depending on the sport you nearly have to be born with a attribute to get there. Think a 5'7 guy is getting to the NBA no matter how hard he tries and how motivated he is? Nope. say there were two guys on the same team. One was 5'7 could shoot lights out from the 3, defend like no other, spends every waking moment on the court and in the gym, and wants it more than anyone. The other is 7'4 can't shoot, doesn't work hard, and can't defend but he can stand under the basket and rebound and dunk. Who would you put your money on ending up playing pro ball?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> To play at what level? High school? Yeah anyone can play high school sports. College? Those numbers just got smaller. And innate ability plays a pretty good sized role in how some players got there. Pro's? Depending on the sport you nearly have to be born with a attribute to get there. Think a 5'7 guy is getting to the NBA no matter how hard he tries and how motivated he is? Nope. say there were two guys on the same team. One was 5'7 could shoot lights out from the 3, defend like no other, spends every waking moment on the court and in the gym, and wants it more than anyone. The other is 7'4 can't shoot, doesn't work hard, and can't defend but he can stand under the basket and rebound and dunk. Who would you put your money on ending up playing pro ball?


Spud webb and Mugzie Booges both played in the NBA under 5'7 and I believe both won a slam dunk contest:wink:


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Spud webb and Mugzie Booges both played in the NBA under 5'7 and I believe both won a slam dunk contest:wink:


Out of how many pro NBA players? What's the percentage of short to tall in the nba?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Out of how many pro NBA players? What's the percentage of short to tall in the nba?


Nate Robinson too. I do know this no short white guys ever make it


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Nate Robinson too. I do know this no short white guys ever make it


See so I was screwed from birth.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> See so I was screwed from birth.


Yes you were, I can't dance or dunk either so don't feel too bad


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Yes you were, I can't dance or dunk either so don't feel too bad


Oh I can cut a mean rug. At least that's how it feels when I'm drunk.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Oh I can cut a mean rug. At least that's how it feels when I'm drunk.


Speaking of drunk or wishing I was. I made a serious mistake today, I decided to drive rather than fly to the only city in Canada that rymes with fun. Hours of stark nothing between North Dakota and Regina. I finally make it to the hotel and checked in, I promised myself a double Johny Jump up, Jameson and hard cider much to my chagrin I arrived 1 minute after last call.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Speaking of drunk or wishing I was. I made a serious mistake today, I decided to drive rather than fly to the only city in Canada that rymes with fun. Hours of stark nothing between North Dakota and Regina. I finally make it to the hotel and checked in, I promised myself a double Johny Jump up, Jameson and hard cider much to my chagrin I arrived 1 minute after last call.


Well, that's what you get for going to canada. Lol 

Up there fishing?


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Well, that's what you get for going to canada. Lol
> 
> Up there fishing?


Nope a solid waste conference (garbage not poop)


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Nope a solid waste conference (garbage not poop)


Haha well that sounds like fun. Hopefully you get your drink tomorrow.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

My life is garbage or garbage is my life can't decide some days.


----------



## harvey261 (Sep 14, 2011)

There are some people on here that need to understand how the world works. Marc if guilty cant just "man up" or " come clean" unless he wants to open him bank accounts to everyone that would want to sue him for fraud. It would be like him saying come here and take all of my kids college money!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

No Mercy said:


> Unreal the length people will go to be a "celebrity."


I eat sleep and breathe Whitetail hunting .. unfortunately for the guys who break the rules to gain "celebrity", being the most well known bow hunter would put you somewhere 100 places back from Richard Grieco on the F list. I don't believe in the record books .. I believe in the trophy itself the pictures and reliving the story behind the hunt. If that story involves poaching what possible satisfaction can one take from it?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> That's not true, I'm jealous of the Coues!


I wonder if anyone wants to xray my 76" monster.. Lmao


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I wonder if anyone wants to xray my 76" monster.. Lmao


HaHa.... your pictures were too good. We know he's real. You should have taken some awkward pics with the head resting on your stabilizer or something to stir up some doubt! lol


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Celebrity?? You are throwing that term roud real loose wouldn't you say??? ;-)


No Mercy said:


> Unreal the length people will go to be a "celebrity."


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Speaking of basketball, this young man from my hometown scored 25 pts in 2:02 ,

http://youtu.be/Gf3i9UgBbFg

he practiced every day rain or shine, currently playing for Drake Univ.
enjoy

j


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

That's insane


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Nate Robinson too. I do know this no short white guys ever make it


Danny ainge was a short white guy...steve nash too....lol

Ainge was short in relation to his teammates I should say...lol

Jason Williams AKA White Chocolate is probably the shortest white guy in the last 15 years that I can recall.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

snoman4 said:


> Danny ainge was a short white guy...steve nash too....lol
> 
> Ainge was short in relation to his teammates I should say...lol
> 
> Jason Williams AKA White Chocolate is probably the shortest white guy in the last 15 years that I can recall.


I did enjoy watching Ainge cry, whine, and pout when the Bulls beat phoenix like a drum in the finals


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Timmy Big Time said:


> I did enjoy watching Ainge cry, whine, and pout when the Bulls beat phoenix like a drum in the finals


I was speaking more of his Celtics playing days when he had Bird, McHale, Parrish, Bill Walton, and Dennis Johnson on the team... He looked like a pip squeak next to those guys.


----------



## 11.point (Aug 11, 2008)

another short article on Deer & Deer Hunting
http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/blogs/marc-anthony-deer-scandal-rocks-hunting-world


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

zmax hunter said:


> Speaking of basketball, this young man from my hometown scored 25 pts in 2:02 ,
> 
> http://youtu.be/Gf3i9UgBbFg
> 
> ...


Dayum!!!! free throws bounced around, but his 3's were nothing but net from anywhere and everywhere downtown. well done!!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> It takes a ton of ability to play golf at a competitive level. More than just time and practice. If that were the case, Charles Barkley would be wearing a green jacket.


Or the golf pro's at local courses who play and teach all day


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> It takes a ton of ability to play golf at a competitive level. More than just time and practice. If that were the case, Charles Barkley would be wearing a green jacket.


it does, i played on a Professional Tour for 2 years, i can play with the best, but all in all it takes money more than anything..because of travel, entry fees, golf equipment, ect...playing on the North Texas PGA tour was competitive but it wasnt worth it because it just cost too much money, talent can only go so far in golf, its a big money sport....big big money sport


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I read all of the fb posts, and then I go to the last page of this thread, to see the latest.... and we are talking about golf??? Lol


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

HCH said:


> I read all of the fb posts, and then I go to the last page of this thread, to see the latest.... and we are talking about golf??? Lol


golf football.basketball everything except the posted subject matter!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

HCH said:


> I read all of the fb posts, and then I go to the last page of this thread, to see the latest.... and we are talking about golf??? Lol


You can only beat the dead horse so long...


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

WEEGEE said:


> golf football.basketball everything except the posted subject matter!


Lol, yep. Btw, I saw a dog walking down the street today, I drive a Chevy pickup, and it rained last week.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

You didn't leave that Chevy out in the rain did you?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

k&j8 said:


> Golf can be a sport or hobby, however hunting is neither a sport or hobby, it is a lifestyle.


There is a huge difference between sports, competitions and hobbies.
Sports, you have the direct ability to stop your opponent . Like say basketball, you can shoot but I can try and stop you or visa versa.
Competition, you compete against each other but have no direct ability to stop each other from winning. Things based off judging for example. Or like bowling, you go then he goes then whoever did better wins. Now if you could try and tackle the guy while he rolls or try and knock his ball out of the way. Then it's a sport!
Hobbies, like fishing. Yes we can have competitive hobbies if you so desire. But in no way is it sport. 

Now there is also a big difference between being athletic, being talented, being an athlete or being gifted or having an ability.
There is also different levels of each and combinations of them.
Some Talents can be taught, being athletic can be taught or gained through hard work. Being an athlete or gifted is just something that you are, you're born that way. You can't teach everyone to run a 4.3/40, you cant teach someone to have a 40" vertical, and throwing a baseball 95 mph isnt something you can teach someone to do. That's just a natural ability, a gift! Just like being 6'6" ! Yes you can teach someone to throw a baseball and you can teach someone to hit a golf ball. But you can't teach them to throw it 95 or drive 400 yards.

As for Marc Anthony, the deer are obviously the same. I hope he is exposed for this and stripped of everything he has gained from hunting!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Not sure if this has been posted,..

P&Y are looking into this matter, B&C is on hold, but verify he has 3 bucks in their book, anthony claims to have killed 5

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/bc-py-respond-marc-anthony-deer-controversy


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Not sure if this has been posted,..
> 
> P&Y are looking into this matter, B&C is on hold, but verify he has 3 bucks in their book, anthony claims to have killed 5
> 
> http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/articles/bc-py-respond-marc-anthony-deer-controversy


Are you saying that a person who wants to promote themselves as a super hunter might have a few fibs on their resume? Have you heard about the Lindberg baby:wink:


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I am still very confused how the whole thing was accomplished. I understand the substitution of the antlers but how about the actual scoring and the explanation as to why the deer were handled the way they were. Did no one question why the antlers were stained so early on? A cape being cut? Did he skull cap them and then stain them and offer some sort of explanation to the B&C scorer? Were they B&c quality deer but never entered into B&C? Im so confused haha


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Maybe he has an accomplice





ohiobooners said:


> I am still very confused how the whole thing was accomplished. I understand the substitution of the antlers but how about the actual scoring and the explanation as to why the deer were handled the way they were. Did no one question why the antlers were stained so early on? A cape being cut? Did he skull cap them and then stain them and offer some sort of explanation to the B&C scorer? Were they B&c quality deer but never entered into B&C? Im so confused haha


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe he has an accomplice


Would almost seem like you'd need to!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

My take is he built quite a reputation for himself. Could be the scores were giving him the benefit of the doubt based on his former standings in the hunting world. I would not doubt stuff like that happens.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's how i see it happen

1. buy an old 190 class dead head
2. rework the rack in your taxi shop, removing those nasty stickers which are robbing you of the typ. score.
3. shoot your small buck in 2010, cut the skull cape back and remove the skull cap
4. insert that awesome 190 for your private self performed photo shoot.
5. take the buck home and now do a complete shoulder mount, including a different cape.
6 take the buck to the IL deer classic in 2011 and win 1st place in the archery division
7 its now been well past the 60 day drying period so you call in a B&C scorer.
8 The scorer runs the tape and signs the sheet, so now you can mail it to B&C along with your payment and receive your certificate.i have previously read that he was asked about the stain on the antlers by the scorer and that he openly admitted that he often uses stains on antlers in his taxi work. staining antlers does not stop antlers from being scored.

pure speculation of course,


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> I am still very confused how the whole thing was accomplished. I understand the substitution of the antlers but how about the actual scoring and the explanation as to why the deer were handled the way they were. Did no one question why the antlers were stained so early on? A cape being cut? Did he skull cap them and then stain them and offer some sort of explanation to the B&C scorer? Were they B&c quality deer but never entered into B&C? Im so confused haha


I believe all you need is field photos of the deer to qualify for both books. So, if he did this....

He takes the rack of the dead head, cuts it as if it were going to be mounted to a form. He kills a buck, removes the rack by cutting the skull plate, makes the switch. Sews up the back of the neck and the flash starts going off for the hero pics. He gets the deer back to his place and removes the rack and skull plate as usual. He has the rack scored as its attached to the skull plate. Many taxidermists will use a puddy type substance around the skull plate to stop it from cracking (not sure if this is allowable for book or not). The puddy or epoxy would hide any rot that might be in the skull plate. Isn't this done a lot? 

Are you saying deer can't be scored when only attached to the skull plate? I've had a B&C buck scored that way. I never put it in the books, but the scorer didnt say anything about only having the skull cap. He asked to see field pics, which I provided. 

Should be pretty easy to do actually. If I had the time, I was going to see what I could do if I kill a deer next year. I have a dead head here that isnt small to say the least. Would be cool to see if I could make it happen and how easy or hard it would be to do - then post the entire process. Doubt I will have the time, but would be fun.

What am I missing?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohio - do you see anything wrong with the deer in this pic?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Maybe these record book peeps should start asking for some better/verifiable evidence if they want to remain a credible club. Better than a so-so field pic. Pretty easy to cheat your way in if that's all it takes now.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Ohio - do you see anything wrong with the deer in this pic?
> 
> View attachment 1949457


Yeah I know, like you were saying, the process of scoring and providing proof. I guess I just assumes the coloration issue would raise a red flag but maybe his painting/air brushing is just that good! 

Yes I notice a slight gangster lean to that rack. Haha I would have thought that a skilled taxidermist would know better? My oh my.


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> Here's how i see it happen
> 
> 1. buy an old 190 class dead head
> 2. rework the rack in your taxi shop, removing those nasty stickers which are robbing you of the typ. score.
> ...


This is what I'd put my money on too!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

ohiobooners said:


> Yeah I know, like you were saying, the process of scoring and providing proof. I guess I just assumes the coloration issue would raise a red flag but maybe his painting/air brushing is just that good!
> 
> Yes I notice a slight gangster lean to that rack. Haha I would have thought that a skilled taxidermist would know better? My oh my.


Also the deer looks to have been dead for over a day. Eyes are sunk in. A good taxidermist would have used glass eyes for the picture...


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Here's how i see it happen
> 
> 1. buy an old 190 class dead head
> 2. rework the rack in your taxi shop, removing those nasty stickers which are robbing you of the typ. score.
> ...


Yep, that's how I assumed this has happened from the start. Fairly easy actually if you have some skills. Now its going to be tough to prove they are not legit.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

zmax hunter said:


> Here's how i see it happen
> 
> 1. buy an old 190 class dead head
> 2. rework the rack in your taxi shop, removing those nasty stickers which are robbing you of the typ. score.
> ...


To even simplify the process lined out even more...
Some of the scorers at the classic are B&C scorers so there are many deer being scored and possibly rushed through so pull step 7 out.
I also do not believe that a field photo is needed to enter unless that has changed in the past few years. I had one that only required pics of the rack and it was just the skull plate for scoring and photos as well.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...rc-anthony-accused-faking-kill?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

willie said:


> http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...rc-anthony-accused-faking-kill?src=SOC&dom=fb


:moviecorn


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

Man those are very similar. I hate to call anyone a fraud but


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT... For all the guys who dont kill booners every year but just enjoy hunting.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> TTT... For all the guys who dont kill booners every year but just enjoy hunting.


That's me!


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Lot of people "pulling a Mitch" these days it seems....


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

Lol sorry that sounds dirty ^


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

redneckromeo said:


> Lot of people "pulling a Mitch" these days it seems....


Please refrain from "pulling a mitch" in public places.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

chaded said:


> That's me!


Same here!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow at OB's comments in this thread...you can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Junglekat (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah old OB,Just a happy,humble,honest,MONSTER SLAYER


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow at OB's comments in this thread...you can't make this stuff up.


Huge hypocrite for sure


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Meet you in OH Nov 1


Rodney, you should go through with this


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Your giving Chad way too much credit. I question all those big deer he kills.
> Chad we need to xray those monsters.


Rodney you are one smart cookie. You caught him.


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

You can't make this stuff up...lol


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Did Ohio booners play dough bucks have any effect on the annual A.T. deer hunting contest????? If so I want a revote!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


You talking in third person here?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> TTT... For all the guys who dont kill booners every year but just enjoy hunting.


Or buy them


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


<vomit>


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

I emailed Marc because I have a couple racks for sale I thought he may want for next year... Havent heard anything back yet though. I must be asking too much or something......


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

robinhood23 said:


> I emailed Marc because I have a couple racks for sale I thought he may want for next year... Havent heard anything back yet though. I must be asking too much or something......


You might want to try OB.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh my....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Maybe he has an accomplice





ohiobooners said:


> Would almost seem like you'd need to!


Maybe OB knows a little about this.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Rod Savini said:


> Rodney you are one smart cookie. You caught him.


I forgot I typed that.. Wow... Just wow


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> I forgot I typed that.. Wow... Just wow


Okay now I'm confused, I've been following jus fine till page 19. Are we still talking about Mr. Anthony here?


----------



## bamatide15 (Nov 18, 2013)

No. Ohiobooner now. Check out the OG thread.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


Hahaha oh yea? Pot meet kettle...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bltiger said:


> Okay now I'm confused, I've been following jus fine till page 19. Are we still talking about Mr. Anthony here?


Talking about ohiobooners.. Its a diff thread. Similar story


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

The things Rodney was discussing with Ohiobooners on this thread is EXACTLY what OB was doing! At first it almost seemed like Rodney knew what was going on all along. I bet that had Chad a little nervous!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> The things Rodney was discussing with Ohiobooners on this thread is EXACTLY what OB was doing! At first it almost seemed like Rodney knew what was going on all along. I bet that had Chad a little nervous!


I have to admit ... That my gut told me something wasn't right.
But I ignored it, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt.
I even threw the "lets xray Chad's deer out there" and not 100% sure
why I said it. Guess I wanted to see how he would answer. 


Never ignore your gut


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Back to the original subject... 

*Ohhhhhh the irony of it all...*

Please do read the comments too..

http://nontypicalhunter.com/2011/04/28/article-by-les-davenport/



.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like he has some skulitens in his closet.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

STANLEY:wav:


Stanley said:


> Looks like he has some skulitens in his closet.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

willie said:


> Back to the original subject...
> 
> *Ohhhhhh the irony of it all...*
> 
> ...



Wow.I guess the old saying is true."It's not a lie,if YOU believe it".


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Stanley said:


> Looks like he has some skulitens in his closet.


Hahaha ah man! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ohiobooners said:


> I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here.
> 
> The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right. The hard earned, honest, and legit folks shouldn't have their deer pushed down on the B&C list by a fabricated road kill. It's not fair. A part of me feels sorry for Mr. Anthony (hear me out). When someone puts this much stock and self worth in the recognition of a deer that they are willing to go this far I have to wonder what issues dance thru their mind. I don't feel pity for his consequences, just the fact that he felt this much importance revolved around that reputation. I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.






This is when I started thinking Chad was full of crap. When the guy posted the pics he didnt know Marc ended up using the rack.
The Antler collector called Chad to ask his opinion?? Really Chad? Because you are the authority on big deer and scams?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> This is when I started thinking Chad was full of crap. When the guy posted the pics he didnt know Marc ended up using the rack.
> *The Antler collector called Chad to ask his opinion??* Really Chad? Because you are the authority on big deer and scams?


Just another little quip to help build his reputation for future notoriety and financial gain. Probably pictured himself with his own show, hunting outfitted land for free with his hot wife. This was all a means to an end.


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/a...-tine-triggered-marc-anthony-deer-controversy


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


Apparently it takes one to know one!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

benkharr said:


> Apparently it takes one to know one!


Some of Chads responses will go down in AT history


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> Your giving Chad way too much credit. I question all those big deer he kills.
> Chad we need to xray those monsters.





ohiobooners said:


> Hahaha, any time any day buddy


Time to call that bluff! :wink:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Virginian said:


> Time to call that bluff! :wink:




A high fence buck will xray just fine. 

I am guessing it will be pretty hard to find ohiobooners anytime soon.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> Some of Chads responses will go down in AT history


This


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Big Country said:


> A high fence buck will xray just fine.
> 
> I am guessing it will be pretty hard to find ohiobooners anytime soon.


Wonder if seal team six is busy right now, if not we have a mission for them!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Some of Chads responses will go down in AT history


I am going back and reading his old responses. Man he acts so humble and honest. IMO he needs to get into car sales.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Virginian said:


> Time to call that bluff! :wink:


I bet my sarcasm had him sweating


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I bet my sarcasm had him sweating


Ahahahaha! I bet it did!

Eric


----------



## DonkeyPopper (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...b-bites-dust-marc-anthony-accused-faking-kill


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Some of Chads responses will go down in AT history


 Most definitely lol


Tim


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

I want to add to this thread with regard to Mitch Rompola, whose name is on the title of the thread. I have browsed through the entire thread as best as I could just now. I am not sure that using Mitch Rompola's name in the same context as clearly exposed frauds such as Noel Feathers...and now apparently Marc Anthony and Chad Trefft...is fair. I have researched this whole incident in the past just out of interest in the mystery of it. And some mystery remains.

Yes the whole episode was, and remains, very suspicious. To wit...

1. Mitch never let any outsiders inspect or xray the skull plate.
2. Gordon Whittington knew about the deer before Mitch even claimed to have killed it.
3. Mitch had/has an unsavory history of criminal convictions. So his word seems suspect to begin with.
4. Mitch had been involuntarily removed as the chairman of the Commemorative Bucks of Michigan...I believe because of his legal convictions.
5. The rack looked funny & seemed a bit too symmetrical.
6. The northern part of Michigan's Lower Peninsula is about the last place you'd expect to hear of a record whitetail as it is so heavily hunted that no deer could grow old enough.
7. Mitch signed a very one-sided legal agreement with Milo Hanson agreeing not further pursue his record claims until the Hanson buck was dethroned. Why would he sign that?

However...on the other side if things...

1. The deer has to this moment never been definitely show to be fake or high-fence.
2. Mitch showed his deer to numerous family & friends on the day of the harvest. This included a tribal conservation officer. All of them believed it was legit.
3. Mitch was a loner sort of guy and was apparently shocked at the maelstrom and intrusions on his life. He may have withdrawn the deer from evaluation just to get back privacy.
4. Mitch may have withdrawn the deer from further scrutiny just out of spite toward the measuring organizations who had previously injured him.
5. Most impressively, the Michigan outdoor journalist Richard Smith believes to this day that the Rompola buck is legit.

Anyway who knows? Only Mitch for sure. But FWIW it may not be fair to name him as one of the famous deer frauds of all time. That has never been proven


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

tarcticus said:


> I want to add to this thread with regard to Mitch Rompola, whose name is on the title of the thread. I have browsed through the entire thread as best as I could just now. I am not sure that using Mitch Rompola's name in the same context as clearly exposed frauds such as Noel Feathers...and now apparently Marc Anthony and Chad Trefft...is fair. I have researched this whole incident in the past just out of interest in the mystery of it. And some mystery remains.
> 
> Yes the whole episode was, and remains, very suspicious. To wit...
> 
> ...



As far as I, and countless others are concerned, it has been well proven.

1. What kind of a man would hesitate to defend his claim if he was able to do so? (and the idea that he did not like the attention is ludicrous. Rompola was just fine with the attention of setting the state record with a hail mary shot tipped with a field point. He was fine with breaking his own record years later, with a broadhead that had not even made it to the prototype phase when the alleged kill was made.)

2. What kind of man would simply assume the fetal position and allow his sponsors to look like fools, and suffer financial repercussions because Rompola was too proud to answer to the allegations leveled against the buck being legitimate.

3. What kind of man claimed to have had an xray performed on his own buck, just to prove it to himself? (His own words) BTW, when pressed for another xray, he claimed they were not cheap. I know that someone offered to pay for the xray, and give him an additional 5K on HuntingNet when he was a member there. I know this for a fact, because it was me. Once the offer was made publicly, he never returned.

4. What kind of a man goes out of his way to proclaim that he killed the new world record, only to refuse to prove it when it gets down to the nut cutting?

Mitch Rompola……..fraud.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I just realized you and Rompala have the same first name.... Hmmm



I agree 110% with your assessment 






Big Country said:


> As far as I, and countless others are concerned, it has been well proven.
> 
> 1. What kind of a man would hesitate to defend his claim if he was able to do so? (and the idea that he did not like the attention is ludicrous. Rompola was just fine with the attention of setting the state record with a hail mary shot tipped with a field point. He was fine with breaking his own record years later, with a broadhead that had not even made it to the prototype phase when the alleged kill was made.)
> 
> ...


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

Big Country said:


> As far as I, and countless others are concerned, it has been well proven.
> 
> 1. What kind of a man would hesitate to defend his claim if he was able to do so? (and the idea that he did not like the attention is ludicrous. Rompola was just fine with the attention of setting the state record with a hail mary shot tipped with a field point. He was fine with breaking his own record years later, with a broadhead that had not even made it to the prototype phase when the alleged kill was made.)
> 
> ...


Yes these are all good points. The fact remains that this rack has not been proven to be a fake. And there are credible people who believe it is real. Apparently Mitch is a strange guy. All the negative publicity about his criminal past may have just been too painful for him to continue to be in the public eye. The fact that he was building up publicity for the deer...and then abruptly reversed course, actually argues for this scenario. Who would go to all this trouble with a fake deer? Mitch knew anything like what he was claiming would be scrutinized. He was a scorer for both B&C and P&Y. 

FWIW the whole thing was weird. My guess is the rack is a sham. But stranger things have happened. It has not been proven to be a sham.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

tarcticus said:


> I want to add to this thread with regard to Mitch Rompola, whose name is on the title of the thread. I have browsed through the entire thread as best as I could just now. I am not sure that using Mitch Rompola's name in the same context as clearly exposed frauds such as Noel Feathers...and now apparently Marc Anthony and Chad Trefft...is fair. I have researched this whole incident in the past just out of interest in the mystery of it. And some mystery remains.
> 
> Yes the whole episode was, and remains, very suspicious. To wit...
> 
> ...


Dude, that's a good post; well done


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

tarcticus said:


> I want to add to this thread with regard to Mitch Rompola, whose name is on the title of the thread. I have browsed through the entire thread as best as I could just now. I am not sure that using Mitch Rompola's name in the same context as clearly exposed frauds such as Noel Feathers...and now apparently Marc Anthony and Chad Trefft...is fair. I have researched this whole incident in the past just out of interest in the mystery of it. And some mystery remains.
> 
> Yes the whole episode was, and remains, very suspicious. To wit...
> 
> ...


Add to those who saw and it say it's real a Game Warden on the day of the kill, and three official scorers, who later scored it. 

I don't know if it's real or not but the objective part of me says there is more to support it being real than there is to it being fake...more by a long shot. In fact, all of those who saw the buck, and later the rack, say it's real and the only "proof" it's fake is theory and speculation. In my opinion, the only reason the whole "fake" thing got traction is because, as a matter of human nature, we like to see people fail. In fact, many of us root for people to crash and burn so we can enjoy the spectacle...just look at the number, and length of threads on Chad Tefft. Jealously, retribution and the sheer unlikeliness of a buck that like, being killed there, were a big part of the Rompola drama too.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

DV1 said:


> Add to those who saw and it say it's real a Game Warden on the day of the kill, and three official scorers, who later scored it.


The game warden is referenced in my post.

I've never been sure what to do with the three official scorer measuring session. They were all friends of Mitch's who was himself a long time scorer. Also...to my knowledge...they apparently never inspected the skull plate which was somehow covered. In the event the skull plate was of epoxy or otherwise fabricated...they may not have detected that. Maybe I am underselling the scoring session. I don't recall if Mitch was present during that scoring.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

There is another interesting twist to the Mitch Rompola saga. In 1986 Craig Calderone arrowed a huge Michigan typical buck. It remains in the P&Y book at 193 2/8 inches. This remains the top Michigan typical of all time in the Pope & Young records.

http://i0.wp.com/wiredtohunt.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/calderone-buck.jpg

But...Rompola was the chairman of the Commemorative Bucks of Michigan at the time. And the CBM delisted the Calderone buck because Calderone was at some point convicted of jacklighting a deer in a different case. This left Mitch's 1985 buck as the Michigan state record archery typical buck at 181 7/8 inches. Very interesting politics isn't it?

There followed a feud over the following couple of decades in Michigan between Calderone and Rompola. Since Calderone had a 192"+ typical...Rompola was, as I understand it, absolutely driven to get a bigger one. Rompola seemed determined to beat Calderone whether by hook or by crook. And Rompola was later kicked out of the CBM himself, probably pissing him off even more. Anyway that added another layer of skepticism about Rompola's 1998 buck.

Interestingly Calderone is now the owner of the Michigan Whitetail Hall of Fame Museum. And though his buck is Michigan's number one in the P&Y book...it is not in the CBM book because of Rompola's chairmanship back in the 1980's. That is why the Robert Sopsich buck, at 182 1/8", is now in CMB as the top archery typical in Michigan. In fact the Sopsich buck isn't even close to the Calderone buck among archery typicals. The magazines, such as NAW, never mention this sort of stuff. But Rompola's influence on that record extends to this day.

All right. Enough history.


----------



## dbhawthorne (Aug 5, 2010)

I am not sure if this was posted yet but noticed Marc Anthony posted a response to these accusations yesterday in the post called "For the record":

http://nontypicalhunter.com


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

That Rompola buck has always fascinated me to a point. I think he really wanted to "stick it" to the organization... and I kinda get that,however that makes it even more ironic that he ACTUALLY shot a world record?!?!?!? 

One thing is for sure, people just can't stand not knowing! The mystery of the unknown just eats away at most of us. Whether its real or not doesn't matter anymore. Sometimes I think he just wanted to stir the pot to create the ultimate slap in the face... and that he did! Its still driving us crazy! 

It will be fun to see if... when, a buck dethrones Milo's, if we hear anything more of the Rompola buck!?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Marc and Mitch have something in common.. NEITHER has been proven fake or fraud.

But I honestly dont need 100% Proof, I can base an opinion off the preponderance of the evidence.

They say they killed them, they spread around pics.. You want PROOF thats up to them to provide.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

rodney482 said:


> Another pic of the buck which several people say the rack looks air brushed


Look at the size of rack, size of deer and size of bow....

The bow is as big as the deer. That is not the body of a huge midwest 4-7 year old mature deer with a 190 inch rack. That body might be 160 lbs...like a 1.5 year old forky.

I could be wrong...it just looks weird to me. First thing I noticed as soon as I saw the pic.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

HCH said:


> Dude, that's a good post; well done


Thanks!


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

dbhawthorne said:


> I am not sure if this was posted yet but noticed Marc Anthony posted a response to these accusations yesterday in the post called "For the record":
> 
> http://nontypicalhunter.com


Thanks for the link. I had not read his response before. The response is pretty weak... 

1. He tried answering the questions before. Where did he do that?
2. He stands by the deer he killed. So it's a different rack than the Facebook photo. Seriously?
3. He has to move on. After all these years building up a reputation in the deer community? Just gonna move on?
4. Some creep is after his daughter. That's worrisome of course. He should explain how that relates to the fraud accusations.

About the only thing that could save Marc's reputation would be credible information that the Facebook photo was fake or its 2008 date was false. Marc has not tried to make that case at all as far as I can see. 

I would, on the other hand, like to know Mike Charowhas' motivation in outing Anthony. And how he came across the information. Hopefully that will come out in time.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

TheScOuT said:


> Look at the size of rack, size of deer and size of bow....
> 
> The bow is as big as the deer. That is not the body of a huge midwest 4-7 year old mature deer with a 190 inch rack. That body might be 160 lbs...like a 1.5 year old forky.
> 
> I could be wrong...it just looks weird to me. First thing I noticed as soon as I saw the pic.


Maybe Marc Anthony is really a Sasquatch and needs a really big bow to fit his hands, allow for a full draw, etc?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

tarcticus said:


> There is another interesting twist to the Mitch Rompola saga. In 1986 Craig Calderone arrowed a huge Michigan typical buck. It remains in the P&Y book at 193 2/8 inches. This remains the top Michigan typical of all time in the Pope & Young records.
> 
> http://i0.wp.com/wiredtohunt.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/calderone-buck.jpg
> 
> ...


And Calderone was the leading critic of Rompola's buck, kept coming up with theories and speculation, and even offering money for x-rays, all to keep the fire fueled. That is the retribution I was referring to in my post. I always thought Calderone was out to get Rompola after Rompola got his buck thrown out for previous game violations. 

I'm close to retiring from a job in LE and everything I have learned over the years tells me that, while Rompola's actions seem weird, Calderone has a motive to smear him and since nothing but speculation has been thrown at Rompola, and *EVERYONE who has seen the buck says it's real, no one who has seen it has said it's not real and the only people saying it's fake are people who have NOT seen it, that would lead me to believe it's real, and this firestorm was created partially out of revenge, and easily carried out due to the actions of a guy who doesn't walk to the same beat as most of us. Another thing I have learned...there are ALOT of those people and if you think someone is guilty of something because they acted in a manner you wouldn't or think they shouldn't, or "seem weird", you assume too much. I can think of plenty of innocent people that would have gone to jail on those sentiments.*


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

tarcticus said:


> Thanks for the link. I had not read his response before. The response is pretty weak...
> 
> 1. He tried answering the questions before. Where did he do that?
> 2. He stands by the deer he killed. So it's a different rack than the Facebook photo. Seriously?
> ...



I am pretty sure Mike did not out Marc. Dan Cole did. Dan saw Marc`s facebook entry with the dead buck in question, and thought he recognized the buck. After it came to him where he had seen that rack before, he claims to have contacted Mike and shared Marc`s photo with him. When Mike affirmed that he owned that rack previously, Dan straight up asked Marc what was up on facebook.


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

So you only arrest when you have PC or are 100% sure the person is guilty?




DV1 said:


> And Calderone was the leading critic of Rompola's buck, kept coming up with theories and speculation, and even offering money for x-rays, all to keep the fire fueled. That is the retribution I was referring to in my post. I always thought Calderone was out to get Rompola after Rompola got his buck thrown out for previous game violations.
> 
> I'm close to retiring from a job in LE and everything I have learned over the years tells me that, while Rompola's actions seem weird, Calderone has a motive to smear him and since nothing but speculation has been thrown at Rompola, and *EVERYONE who has seen the buck says it's real, no one who has seen it has said it's not real and the only people saying it's fake are people who have NOT seen it, that would lead me to believe it's real, and this firestorm was created partially out of revenge, and easily carried out due to the actions of a guy who doesn't walk to the same beat as most of us. Another thing I have learned...there are ALOT of those people and if you think someone is guilty of something because they acted in a manner you wouldn't or think they shouldn't, or "seem weird", you assume too much. I can think of plenty of innocent people that would have gone to jail on those sentiments.*


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Bonecutterx said:


> So you only arrest when you have PC or are 100% sure the person is guilty?


Not sure how that question fits my post but I'll make it work. Yes, you only arrest with PC, no one is ever 100 percent someone is guilty unless you witnessed the crime. Speaking of crimes and witnesses...if faking a buck was a crime, and there was a 1 million dollar bonus for convicting someone of faking a rack, Rompola would still not be charged with anything. Why? Because there is just nothing to support he is guilty, and too much (eye witnesses, video of recovery) that say he is not. Can you imagine a trial where eye witness after eye witness gets up there and says they saw the buck and it's real, and then the recovery video plays. While the other side has "experts" who say "but wait, but wait...the rack has a funny stain, the ear is droopy, he will not let me x-ray it, there are not enough leaves kicked up in the video"... How do you imagine that would go? Now ask yourself, why did it go the other way, so badly, for Rompola?


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

Big Country said:


> I am pretty sure Mike did not out Marc. Dan Cole did. Dan saw Marc`s facebook entry with the dead buck in question, and thought he recognized the buck. After it came to him where he had seen that rack before, he claims to have contacted Mike and shared Marc`s photo with him. When Mike affirmed that he owned that rack previously, Dan straight up asked Marc what was up on facebook.


Well that is an interesting question. Mike certainly presented the discovery as a coincidence on Facebook. But everybody look back on this current thread to post #132 by ohiobooners himself:

"...The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right..."

Now either "ohiobooners" made that up...would not be surprising of course...OR Mike knew he was going to expose Marc before he posted that "Twin Towers" photo. Sometimes people like "ohiobooners" mix truth in with their deception. After all it makes the whole thing more believable.

So last night I asked Mike about that on Facebook. Not directly but on a group that he is a member of. Started a thread for the question. Mike is quite gregarious on Facebook. So far a deafening silence. Maybe he hasn't seen it yet..

https://www.facebook.com/groups/639247512826650/


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

tarcticus said:


> Well that is an interesting question. Mike certainly presented the discovery as a coincidence on Facebook. But everybody look back on this current thread to post #132 by ohiobooners himself:
> 
> "...The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right..."
> 
> ...



HMMM, it is tough to know the truth these days.  My post was based on what Dan Cole put on facebook. I do not know Dan or Mike on a personal level. Also, I admit to believing just about everything I am told. I automatically assume everybody tells the truth, until I find out different. At that point, I no longer listen to a thing they have to say.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Rompala is a D-bag...............


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The original guy "antler collector" wasnt the guy who noticed the rack was a twin to Marc's? 






tarcticus said:


> Well that is an interesting question. Mike certainly presented the discovery as a coincidence on Facebook. But everybody look back on this current thread to post #132 by ohiobooners himself:
> 
> "...The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right..."
> 
> ...


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

DV1 said:


> Add to those who saw and it say it's real a Game Warden on the day of the kill, and three official scorers, who later scored it.
> 
> I don't know if it's real or not but the objective part of me says there is more to support it being real than there is to it being fake...more by a long shot. In fact, all of those who saw the buck, and later the rack, say it's real and the only "proof" it's fake is theory and speculation. In my opinion, the only reason the whole "fake" thing got traction is because, as a matter of human nature, we like to see people fail. In fact, many of us root for people to crash and burn so we can enjoy the spectacle...just look at the number, and length of threads on Chad Tefft. Jealously, retribution and the sheer unlikeliness of a buck that like, being killed there, were a big part of the Rompola drama too.





DV1 said:


> And Calderone was the leading critic of Rompola's buck, kept coming up with theories and speculation, and even offering money for x-rays, all to keep the fire fueled. That is the retribution I was referring to in my post. I always thought Calderone was out to get Rompola after Rompola got his buck thrown out for previous game violations.
> 
> I'm close to retiring from a job in LE and everything I have learned over the years tells me that, while Rompola's actions seem weird, Calderone has a motive to smear him and since nothing but speculation has been thrown at Rompola, and *EVERYONE who has seen the buck says it's real, no one who has seen it has said it's not real and the only people saying it's fake are people who have NOT seen it, that would lead me to believe it's real, and this firestorm was created partially out of revenge, and easily carried out due to the actions of a guy who doesn't walk to the same beat as most of us. Another thing I have learned...there are ALOT of those people and if you think someone is guilty of something because they acted in a manner you wouldn't or think they shouldn't, or "seem weird", you assume too much. I can think of plenty of innocent people that would have gone to jail on those sentiments.*


*

BTW...DV1...thanks for these posts. Provides some perspective and angles I didn't know before.*


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> The original guy "antler collector" wasnt the guy who noticed the rack was a twin to Marc's?


For my part I am just not certain. So I thought I would ask Mike.

I had been following the whole original post on Facebook. Dan Cole seems like a straight shooter. But I just sort of wonder if there is more to it. If Mike says there is not...then fine I believe him.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> The original guy "antler collector" wasn't the guy who noticed the rack was a twin to Marc's?


Just to clarify...Mike Charowhas posted a photo on the "Antler Collectors" group on Facebook. This was around May 10 or so (the thread has now been deleted by Mike). But it was ostensibly just to demonstrate how large & more impressive an 8 point rack (Twin Towers) was compared to a 12 point pickup rack beside it.

Dan Cole then recognized the smaller 12 point rack as being very similar to the Marc Anthony buck from 2010. Mike was surprised but agreed. Careful comparison photo's of Anthony's deer were linked & posted. And the whole thing took off from there.

Dan Cole posted later that there had been some chatter on some other website questioning Marc Anthony's authenticity some days earlier...which is why he recognized the rack in Mike's post on Facebook.

So that all seems on the up & up. But when I saw ohiobooner's post #132 I just started to wonder about whether the whole thing was as accidental as it seems to have been. That's all. Just wondering.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know what to believe anymore


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Babyk said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore


Tacos baby! Believe in tacos.


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

tarcticus said:


> Well that is an interesting question. Mike certainly presented the discovery as a coincidence on Facebook. But everybody look back on this current thread to post #132 by ohiobooners himself:
> 
> "...The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right..."
> 
> ...


Still no response from Mike Charowhas to my Facebook question about whether he knew he was outing Marc before he posted that photo.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

tarcticus said:


> Still no response from Mike Charowhas to my Facebook question about whether he knew he was outing Marc before he posted that photo.



Tag him in that post. He might not want to answer to protect himself from future law suits. Who knows, that is just a guess.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tarcticus said:


> Still no response from Mike Charowhas to my Facebook question about whether he knew he was outing Marc before he posted that photo.


Do you think him and Cole worked together to out Marc?

Because it was Cole who made the connection


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

DV1 said:


> And Calderone was the leading critic of Rompola's buck, kept coming up with theories and speculation, and even offering money for x-rays, all to keep the fire fueled. That is the retribution I was referring to in my post. I always thought Calderone was out to get Rompola after Rompola got his buck thrown out for previous game violations.
> 
> I'm close to retiring from a job in LE and everything I have learned over the years tells me that, while Rompola's actions seem weird, Calderone has a motive to smear him and since nothing but speculation has been thrown at Rompola, and *EVERYONE who has seen the buck says it's real, no one who has seen it has said it's not real and the only people saying it's fake are people who have NOT seen it, that would lead me to believe it's real, and this firestorm was created partially out of revenge, and easily carried out due to the actions of a guy who doesn't walk to the same beat as most of us. Another thing I have learned...there are ALOT of those people and if you think someone is guilty of something because they acted in a manner you wouldn't or think they shouldn't, or "seem weird", you assume too much. I can think of plenty of innocent people that would have gone to jail on those sentiments.*


*

Antlers make people do weird things. I know a guy that shot a 178 10 point. 30 inch beams 22 5/8 inside spread. Awesome beautiful monster framed deer. This was 20 some plus years ago. Would have been the only typical buck in B&C from his county at the time. He went into paranoid panic mode. Hid the rack for fear someone would steal it. Finally got it offically scored, but still wouldn't enter it. He was afraid at the time that everyone would try to hunt where he shot it, and or steal the buck from him.

The world may never know 100% for sure on Rompola's deer.*


----------



## tarcticus (Mar 3, 2013)

rodney482 said:


> Do you think him and Cole worked together to out Marc?
> 
> Because it was Cole who made the connection


That is my guess...but I do not know for sure. My guess is there is more behind the story. Maybe not. We need a posting place for bow hunting celebrity gossip


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

thwackaddict said:


> Antlers make people do weird things. I know a guy that shot a 178 10 point. 30 inch beams 22 5/8 inside spread. Awesome beautiful monster framed deer. This was 20 some plus years ago. Would have been the only typical buck in B&C from his county at the time. He went into paranoid panic mode. Hid the rack for fear someone would steal it. Finally got it offically scored, but still wouldn't enter it. He was afraid at the time that everyone would try to hunt where he shot it, and or steal the buck from him.
> 
> The world may never know 100% for sure on Rompola's deer.


I will sympathize with your friend.i had guys put stands in one of my hunting spots 4 weeks after is shot a huge buck.i found him in the stand one morning and walked up to him and his words to me were"i knew this is where you shot that buck".he was off by about 12 miles but i didnt tell him that and escorted him off the property.i also hid my rack at a friends house not because i was afraid of someone stealing it,but because of all the rumors that flew after i killed it.you cant believe what jealousy over a giant rack will do to some guys


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


Very unfortunate... LOL


----------



## J.Mc. (Oct 19, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> It's just unfortunate that a well respected guy felt the pressure, or desired the attention, to this extreme. I was told that upwards of 80-90% of his deer may be a hoax. His troubles are self induced so a man can feel little pity for him. The real shame is in the folks who's legal deer where placed further down the list due to false filings. Additionally, the free hunts and products that were provided. Troubled times we live in.


Boy, you are somethin else


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

J.Mc. said:


> Boy, you are somethin else


Absolute classic there


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


You SORRY trash!!!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

im bored.


----------



## ATG (Sep 21, 2015)

I am still not sure if he was lying or not, his exit strategy from the industry doesn't allow for much but maybe an adverse inference to be drawn. Though it is hard to look at the antlers and the picture of the buck he killed and not wonder that they do look very similar. Maybe it was pressure to maintain status and sponsorship in the industry to promote the products he was using. I learned a lot from Marc through his videos and sometimes emails - he would usually email you back about any question. The ghillie suit on the ground - It does work, but it is difficult. I bought his 'signature' suit, use it, and I am still a ground hunter - it is just more fun to me.

8 yards with a ghillie:


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

ohiobooners said:


> I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here.
> 
> The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right. The hard earned, honest, and legit folks shouldn't have their deer pushed down on the B&C list by a fabricated road kill. It's not fair. A part of me feels sorry for Mr. Anthony (hear me out). When someone puts this much stock and self worth in the recognition of a deer that they are willing to go this far I have to wonder what issues dance thru their mind. I don't feel pity for his consequences, just the fact that he felt this much importance revolved around that reputation. I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.


Not to beat a dead horse but this could very well be at the top of the BS list from this D-Bag! Never in my life have I witnessed someone like this clown. I hope he gets the help that he so desperately needs and if you read this Chad, I hope you take your own advice here and get your priorities straight!


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

floridacrackr said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but this could very well be at the top of the BS list from this D-Bag! Never in my life have I witnessed someone like this clown. I hope he gets the help that he so desperately needs and if you read this Chad, I hope you take your own advice here and get your priorities straight!


'It's not a lie, if you believe it'

George C


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

BowTechForever said:


> This guy is a moron. It's a just a deer! If it makes that much difference to this guy that he feels the need to glue on antlers and paint bought antlers, he needs to be caught. Most of us guys on here try to do it the right way. Hunt hard and be ethical and all and always wonder how these monster bucks are killed( well except for chad. He is just the best deer hunter I've ever seen and never wonder how when he kills a big deer, it just kind of happens) this guy Marc is a tool.


I'm betting BowTechForever would like to have a do over with this statement!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

rodney482 said:


> Follow along.
> 
> This facebook post pops up of an antler buyer comparing two bucks he owned.
> 
> ...


Who is this Glen Salow fella.....is/was he involved in releasing the true story?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

How did this turn out for Anthony, did he ever make a statement about it or get outed for any of his other bucks?


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

I must have been living under rock....I missed this entirely. This and the OB and OG saga....still clueless on that one.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> How did this turn out for Anthony, did he ever make a statement about it or get outed for any of his other bucks?


Everything I could find he is still saying it is legit. He even said when he first saw the antlers they looked fake...hmmm. I looked for his taxidermy page and he must of changed his site name. Must be living under a rock now.


----------



## tgtech (Sep 28, 2014)

rodney482 said:


> For those that dont know who Marc is.... He has more bowkills in BC than any other bowhunter.
> Check out how this post on FB gets real interesting real quick
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=800002120010889&set=gm.738110119543122&type=1


link does not work for me.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ohiobooners said:


> I can appreciate the individuals trying to give Marc the benefit of the doubt or applying the "innocent until proven guilty" aspect but it is painfully obvious what has happened here.
> 
> The collector that owned the dead head previously asked my opinion as to what he should do about the situation a few days prior to releasing the pic. My opinion means nothing so I suggested he do what felt right. The hard earned, honest, and legit folks shouldn't have their deer pushed down on the B&C list by a fabricated road kill. It's not fair. A part of me feels sorry for Mr. Anthony (hear me out). When someone puts this much stock and self worth in the recognition of a deer that they are willing to go this far I have to wonder what issues dance thru their mind. I don't feel pity for his consequences, just the fact that he felt this much importance revolved around that reputation. I absolutely love chasing big bucks and sure I'm documenting a big deer but I'd skip the perfect hunting day in the middle of the rut if my wife wanted to go to dinner or if my 5 yr old wanted to watch a silly Disney movie with me. Mr Anthony has a list of misplaced priorities on my opinion.


Never saw this thread. Started reading every post and this one is just crazy. Wonder what Chad was thinking as he was writing these lies? 
Someone probably already said the same thing in this thread down the line but had to comment as I'm reading. On to the next post


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

tgtech said:


> link does not work for me.


Over a year old thread...most of the links within the thread are GONE....seems like someone felt the heat....you can even buy his taxidermy page domain for $2,295, or what used to be his taxidermy shop name


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Never saw this thread. Started reading every post and this one is just crazy. Wonder what Chad was thinking as he was writing these lies?
> Someone probably already said the same thing in this thread down the line but had to comment as I'm reading. On to the next post


Matt, I think this thread was revived after OB got caught...but seems like a few quotes have been reposted.... Talk about eating some crow for OB, for those who know anyway


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

floridacrackr said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but this could very well be at the top of the BS list from this D-Bag! Never in my life have I witnessed someone like this clown. I hope he gets the help that he so desperately needs and if you read this Chad, I hope you take your own advice here and get your priorities straight!


I always wondered if you ever took legal action against this tool for pretty much stealing that hunt from you??


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

Oboners was/is from WV right, nobody knows him on here? I'm sure he's under alias.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

nomansland said:


> I always wondered if you ever took legal action against this tool for pretty much stealing that hunt from you??


I relayed certain information to the FWC (wildlife commission) about him hunting without a license but they never pursued it. Not the sharpest tool in the shed to film the hunt and broadcast it on the internet and not even have a hunting license but that's besides the point. I never went after him for any civil suit on the hunt trade...probably should have but just don't have the time to waste on scum like that. I know for a fact that he still has eyes on this site and I hope he reads all of this! What goes around, comes around...a-hole!


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

floridacrackr said:


> I relayed certain information to the FWC (wildlife commission) about him hunting without a license but they never pursued it. Not the sharpest tool in the shed to film the hunt and broadcast it on the internet and not even have a hunting license but that's besides the point. I never went after him for any civil suit on the hunt trade...probably should have but just don't have the time to waste on scum like that. I know for a fact that he still has eyes on this site and I hope he reads all of this! What goes around, comes around...a-hole!


Man I was really hoping you'd take him to court. Heck I believe we could have done a gofundme for your lawyer and within minutes you'd have enough to sue him. Haha That guy is the ultimate scum bag.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Damn, I'm a slow reader


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

nomansland said:


> Man I was really hoping you'd take him to court. Heck I believe we could have done a gofundme for your lawyer and within minutes you'd have enough to sue him. Haha That guy is the ultimate scum bag.


I did speak to his brother eventually. Interesting relationship to say the least. He confirmed that Chad was a fake and never killed ANY big deer, much less anything he was claiming on here. 

Yeah, i don't know about the gofundme idea...i cant count how many offers i had to come deer hunt with folks because they felt bad after hearing what happened. I followed up with a couple that fall and not one responded.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

floridacrackr said:


> I did speak to his brother eventually. Interesting relationship to say the least. He confirmed that Chad was a fake and never killed ANY big deer, much less anything he was claiming on here.
> 
> Yeah, i don't know about the gofundme idea...i cant count how many offers i had to come deer hunt with folks because they felt bad after hearing what happened. I followed up with a couple that fall and not one responded.


You know you're a scum bag when your own brother outs you.


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

floridacrackr said:


> I followed up with a couple that fall and not one responded.


probably ohioboner with aliases lol...doesn't surprise me the offers dried up, sorry you went through all that.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

ohiobooners said:


> Thank ya buddy. I appreciate the kind words. I have never gotten upset when ppl question my resume and here is why. I, myself, am still curious how its happened. Do I put a ton of work into it? More than I should. Are 6 or 7 booners with a bow at 32 yrs old hard to believe? Pshh yeah. I don't think its a bad thing that ppl wonder. Its kind of a backwards compliment. If you've ever seen me post about it there are two things I always credit it to.
> 
> 1. Great ground
> 2. Hard work
> ...


LOL. Ya, right.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

floridacrackr said:


> I did speak to his brother eventually. Interesting relationship to say the least. He confirmed that Chad was a fake and never killed ANY big deer, much less anything he was claiming on here.
> 
> Yeah, i don't know about the gofundme idea...i cant count how many offers i had to come deer hunt with folks because they felt bad after hearing what happened. I followed up with a couple that fall and not one responded.


I will gladly let you hunt my public spots in Iowa. Even give you a map  . See there I offered up a hunt first...LOL Repayment not required.....just shoot me a PM and let me know when you are coming.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

OB will be back one of these days. Its a shame what some people will do just for a little fame.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

bwhnter4life said:


> I will gladly let you hunt my public spots in Iowa. Even give you a map  . See there I offered up a hunt first...LOL Repayment not required.....just shoot me a PM and let me know when you are coming.


Thanks bud...if I had the preference points I would take you up on that! I'm heading to Texas this year so hopefully I'll have some luck.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

floridacrackr said:


> Thanks bud...if I had the preference points I would take you up on that! I'm heading to Texas this year so hopefully I'll have some luck.


Well save the info. I will dime it out to you when you can make it. Good luck in Texas!


----------



## KYDEER16 (Oct 25, 2013)

bowhuntermitch said:


> LOL. Ya, right.


that's golden


----------



## swampwalker (Aug 22, 2008)

I seriously believe ohiobooners needs professional help and should be made aware of on some type of public bulletin. He's probably using deception outside the realm of hunting. People like him con old ladies..


----------



## RC 79 (Feb 26, 2016)

These stories are real interesting no doubt. I had one of my own here in Pennsylvania and decided to share it on Bowsite to get to the bottom of a mystery from my own county. Now I wonder why they won't let me on there. I guess if you get close to the truth on something and someone might know it....hmmmmm. I'm no OB, or BS'er just wanted a straight answer. I no longer hunt and haven't hunted seriously since 2010. Just a hope and a prayer to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

So start your own thread here. without naming names, states and counties should be enough. AT has some very good pi's, numerous lies and fabrications for fame have come to light here. Kinda like snopes of the archery world. It would be interesting to hear your story.



RC 79 said:


> These stories are real interesting no doubt. I had one of my own here in Pennsylvania and decided to share it on Bowsite to get to the bottom of a mystery from my own county. Now I wonder why they won't let me on there. I guess if you get close to the truth on something and someone might know it....hmmmmm. I'm no OB, or BS'er just wanted a straight answer. I no longer hunt and haven't hunted seriously since 2010. Just a hope and a prayer to get to the bottom of things.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

No. Rompola is the real deal. That story just fed off itself and multiplied like cancer. 
It got to the point that individuals, if they did not jump on the bash mitch bandwagon, then they would not fit in with the clique and be accepted as one of the boys in the popular group. In psych terminology, the Self Fulfilling Prophecy.


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

I’ll never understand how some people can get so deep into AT that they necro a thread from 3 years ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodie1978 (Jul 24, 2008)

ahhhhhh. what a classic thread, some of the greatest crow ever eaten


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd forgotten all about this one...


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Bring OB back!!!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Nothing like trying to pass off pics of mounted heads as recent kills! What a total moron!!! And, a proud member of the Hair Club for Men....


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Nothing like trying to pass off pics of mounted heads as recent kills! What a total moron!!! And, a proud member of the Hair Club for Men....
> View attachment 6869881
> 
> View attachment 6869879
> ...


I like the fact that the quiver is full on the first pic. LOL


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Billy H said:


> I like the fact that the quiver is full on the first pic. LOL


Unbelievable!!


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

beekeeper2 said:


> No. Rompola is the real deal. That story just fed off itself and multiplied like cancer.
> It got to the point that individuals, if they did not jump on the bash mitch bandwagon, then they would not fit in with the clique and be accepted as one of the boys in the popular group. In psych terminology, the Self Fulfilling Prophecy.


You really felt the need to bring up a thread that died 3 years ago to say that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> Nothing like trying to pass off pics of mounted heads as recent kills! What a total moron!!! And, a proud member of the Hair Club for Men....
> View attachment 6869881
> 
> View attachment 6869879
> ...


It is pretty ingenious how he uses his body or some prop to block the “body” or lack there of the deer in all of those pictures. No blood, snot, or tongues hanging out in those pictures either.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I wonder if there is any well-known Trophy Hunters out there right now that are frauds. I think I know of one. It ain't the hunting beast. What he says makes sense.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

I wasn't around this site 5 years ago and I am wayyyy too lazy to read through 25 pages of this...can anyone provide some cliff notes about the original topic (Marc Anthony) and also ohiobooners story?


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

WifeHatesMe said:


> I wasn't around this site 5 years ago and I am wayyyy too lazy to read through 25 pages of this...can anyone provide some cliff notes about the original topic (Marc Anthony) and also ohiobooners story?


Ohiobooners wore holey jeans.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

vonfoust said:


> Ohiobooners wore holey jeans.



And those jeans were bedazzled.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> And those jeans were bedazzled.


I'll bet he still wears them.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

vonfoust said:


> I'll bet he still wears them.


Yes but just like his deer he didn’t bedazzle them himself. He bought them online and then claimed to have done it himself.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Wasn’t Ms. Ohiobooners a rental, also? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

WifeHatesMe said:


> I wasn't around this site 5 years ago and I am wayyyy too lazy to read through 25 pages of this...can anyone provide some cliff notes about the original topic (Marc Anthony) and also ohiobooners story?


I just spent all afternoon reading into this, so I’ll give you a short summary. Marc Anthony is alleged to have bought a skull/rack from a big racked roadkill deer and mounted into another deer’s head and claimed to have killed said deer. On top of that, more pictures came out of MA that look suspicious in that the racks looks crooked, he’s not really holding the antlers in any of them, and most of the time the bodies are hidden. OB made several posts in this thread basically saying how it’s sad that people will stoop to such low levels for the fame that comes with big deer. He makes it a point to mention several times that he’s killed a ton of big bucks legally and understands the pressure that MA could have been under. Several other users in this thread seem to really respect OB’s opinion and skills. It actually gets, in my opinion, weird how much some people gawked over OB in this thread.

Around the same timeframe as this MA thread OB started a thread to talk about his pursuit of a deer he calls OG. Several people get behind him and buy into the story and offer words of support. Eventually on that OG thread a guy tells OB that he knows something about him that he wouldn’t like exposed and this guy will give OB some time to come out on his own. OB goes off the grid IMMEDIATELY. Stops posting on here and deleted his Facebook account. Eventually through some pretty good AT detective work it comes out that OB is a fraud. At least one of his bucks was killed at a high fenced ranch and one of his bucks was just a downright fake replicant that he bought online. It gets pointed out that he (OB) never posts “field” pictures of his deer. All his pics are of shoulder mounts. It’s uncertain how many if his bucks were actually killed by him or even real. 


Does that about sum it up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

bassking said:


> I just spent all afternoon reading into this, so I’ll give you a short summary. Marc Anthony is alleged to have bought a skull/rack from a big racked roadkill deer and mounted into another deer’s head and claimed to have killed said deer. On top of that, more pictures came out of MA that look suspicious in that the racks looks crooked, he’s not really holding the antlers in any of them, and most of the time the bodies are hidden. OB made several posts in this thread basically saying how it’s sad that people will stoop to such low levels for the fame that comes with big deer. He makes it a point to mention several times that he’s killed a ton of big bucks legally and understands the pressure that MA could have been under. Several other users in this thread seem to really respect OB’s opinion and skills. It actually gets, in my opinion, weird how much some people gawked over OB in this thread.
> 
> Around the same timeframe as this MA thread OB started a thread to talk about his pursuit of a deer he calls OG. Several people get behind him and buy into the story and offer words of support. Eventually on that OG thread a guy tells OB that he knows something about him that he wouldn’t like exposed and this guy will give OB some time to come out on his own. OB goes off the grid IMMEDIATELY. Stops posting on here and deleted his Facebook account. Eventually through some pretty good AT detective work it comes out that OB is a fraud. At least one of his bucks was killed at a high fenced ranch and one of his bucks was just a downright fake replicant that he bought online. It gets pointed out that he (OB) never posts “field” pictures of his deer. All his pics are of shoulder mounts. It’s uncertain how many if his bucks were actually killed by him or even real.
> 
> ...


OB also killed a 16 year old doe.............:darkbeer:


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Close, I don't believe OB posted the trailcam picture. I think it was someone else and OB chimed in with something like "Uh oh", kinda leading on to he was hunting the same deer. I believe in that thread the term "quiver sniffer" was coined as well. 
There was actually a magazine article about the deer, can't remember a whole lot of that either. Some sheds were found. 

That was maybe the most entertaining thread ever on AT. I'm still here waiting for another one, or another OB sighting.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

bucco921 said:


> OB also killed a 16 year old doe.............:darkbeer:


Forgot about that! His greatest trophy!


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

vonfoust said:


> Close, I don't believe OB posted the trailcam picture. I think it was someone else and OB chimed in with something like "Uh oh", kinda leading on to he was hunting the same deer. I believe in that thread the term "quiver sniffer" was coined as well.
> There was actually a magazine article about the deer, can't remember a whole lot of that either. Some sheds were found.
> 
> That was maybe the most entertaining thread ever on AT. I'm still here waiting for another one, or another OB sighting.


I think you’re combining 2 threads into one. The one I’m talking about was started by OB and it’s the video starting to chronicle his hunt for OG. That’s the thread where he initially gets called out by Dean. That’s also the thread where Quiver Sniffer was coined. I literally just read it a few minutes ago. 

However, there was a thread before that where a member, “Chasenwhitetail” or something similar had posted a trail cam pic of a deer he called SOG. That’s when OB commented that he was hunting the same deer. That thread basically started the AT obsession with this deer called SOG/OG/Ohio Giant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

bucco921 said:


> OB also killed a 16 year old doe.............:darkbeer:


I didn’t see that one! How did they age it? Look at the calluses on it’s gums? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

bucco921 said:


> OB also killed a 16 year old doe.............:darkbeer:


Holey Jeez I just read this too quickly and read;

"OB also killed a 16 year old............."

and in that moment I thought; "Well, I guess I'm not shocked...psychopaths usually have some goofy origin story that drives them to their first murder..."

Glad I'm just bad at reading...:teeth:


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

bassking said:


> I think you’re combining 2 threads into one. The one I’m talking about was started by OB and it’s the video starting to chronicle his hunt for OG. That’s the thread where he initially gets called out by Dean. That’s also the thread where Quiver Sniffer was coined. I literally just read it a few minutes ago.
> 
> However, there was a thread before that where a member, “Chasenwhitetail” or something similar had posted a trail cam pic of a deer he called SOG. That’s when OB commented that he was hunting the same deer. That thread basically started the AT obsession with this deer called SOG/OG/Ohio Giant.
> 
> ...


Man this posts brings up some memories lol... I may have to do some re-reading myself .


----------



## Easton huntley (Jan 10, 2017)

Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

:teeth::teeth:


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Call me CRAZY!!! I believe Rompala is the real deal, no I'm not a rookie!! I know the stories and Iv done some homework on him over the years, he may be a little different, but i believe he is a trophy hunter- plain and simple. Anybody else??


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

quiver sniffers vs. leg humpers.....i just can't get over the very first pic ,i saw of that deer ,was the ear drop. that just jumped out to me,as odd.


----------



## fieldrunnerxx (Jun 27, 2019)

I didnt read the whole thread but I have no sympathy for someone like him that gets caught.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

Allen cox said:


> Call me CRAZY!!! I believe Rompala is the real deal, no I'm not a rookie!! I know the stories and Iv done some homework on him over the years, he may be a little different, but i believe he is a trophy hunter- plain and simple. Anybody else??


It’s hard to believe this happened 20 years ago already. 

https://www.deeranddeerhunting.com/...og-whitetail-wisdom/was-the-rompola-buck-real


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Check out the ear drop on this one, it's from the cover of Kathty Etlings book - hunting superbucks.


----------



## AntlerInsane83 (Jun 28, 2016)

Allen cox said:


> Call me CRAZY!!! I believe Rompala is the real deal, no I'm not a rookie!! I know the stories and Iv done some homework on him over the years, he may be a little different, but i believe he is a trophy hunter- plain and simple. Anybody else??


I tend to believe him and believe the deer is legit. Ear drop means literally nothing to me. That’s one of those “scientific” facts made up by someone on the internet. If you look up pictures of white tail deer that have been shot about half of them have that same ear drop.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

The question I always wanted answered- if Rompla deer was a fake , why did Hansons attorney get Rompla to sign a contract stating that he would Not show his deer at the ( deer shows) lack of better words,, as a record , unless something bigger than Hansons is submitted. As long as Hansons deer is at #1 , Rompla cannot display his as #1.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Rompola buck is legit


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

AntlerInsane83 said:


> I tend to believe him and believe the deer is legit. Ear drop means literally nothing to me. That’s one of those “scientific” facts made up by someone on the internet. If you look up pictures of white tail deer that have been shot about half of them have that same ear drop.


Please share 10 pictures of deer that have the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck. I grew up reading sports afield Field & stream outdoor life literally every outdoor publication known. I don't ever recall seeing a picture of a deer that had the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck.

Although I realize specifically you are addressed in this anybody should feel free to post those pictures of deer with that same ear drop. And I will also add that I will freely admit that I could be wrong about that, all I am saying is that I don't ever recall seeing this ever, except for one, very famous deer.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Allen cox said:


> Check out the ear drop on this one, it's from the cover of Kathty Etlings book - hunting superbucks.


 here's one again


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

lucky buck said:


> AntlerInsane83 said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to believe him and believe the deer is legit. Ear drop means literally nothing to me. That’s one of those “scientific” facts made up by someone on the internet. If you look up pictures of white tail deer that have been shot about half of them have that same ear drop.
> ...


 sorry pic didn't load, go up about 4 post and look at pic from Kathy Etling book.


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

That's one that has the ears much lower that is typically seen in a grip and grin photo. In the picture that I just Googled, the deer's right ear appears, to me at least, to be even lower, and quite frankly, appears unnatural. I couldn't figure out how to post it.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Allen cox said:


> Check out the ear drop on this one, it's from the cover of Kathty Etlings book - hunting superbucks.


So you're saying that one's a fake too and possibly stuccoed by the king himself :mg:






:behindsof


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Fortyneck said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the ear drop on this one, it's from the cover of Kathty Etlings book - hunting superbucks.
> ...


 I'm saying I think Rompla book is legit, just like this droopy ear looking buck from Kathy Etlings book .


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

vonfoust said:


> I'll bet he still wears them.


He works for manpower. He's on facebook. Holey jeans violates manpower dress code. Maybe at home he probly does.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Normash Shwacks said:


> He works for manpower. He's on facebook. Holey jeans violates manpower dress code. Maybe at home he probly does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I guess he stuck to what he knows; selling the DREAM.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think the Rompola buck is legit. I was obsessed with the entire saga back then, and have read some things since, and there are a few things I can't get past...

1-EVERYONE who has seen the deer, and held the deer in their hands, says it's real. That includes a Game Warden, 3 or 4 official scorers, and an outdoor writer or 2 that are all staking their reputation on it. No one who has seen the deer in person or held it is claiming it's fake.

2-EVERYONE who is claiming it's fake has never seen or held the deer. 

There also have been reasonable explanations for, or other examples of, just about every point the doubters (who have never seen it) bring up as proof it's fake...including the droopy ears "proof" presented here. The only one I had a hard time with was the supposed photo's he had of the deer from the year before that showed what looked like an identical rack. A few years ago I killed a buck that carried an identical rack from the trail cam pics I had the previous year, so that shows it can happen. 

When you take out all the noise, rumors and allegations started by people who have never seen the buck, and which follow the typical pattern by jealous hunters whenever a big buck is killed, it comes down to the FACT that everyone who has seen it says it's real, no one who has seen it says it's fake, and EVERYONE saying it's fake has never seen it, period. Those are the actual facts, the rest is just crap that people who have looked at a picture think.

The controversy was started mostly by a guy who had an ax to grind with Rompola. Craig Calderone, who had the #1 buck in the CBM books, but was taken out for hunting violations, and the #2 buck, killed by Rompola took his place as #1, and if I remember right, Rompola was a CBM member who had something to do with booting Calderone. There was more bad blood between them before Rompola killed his buck but that's the big one, and everyone seemed to overlook the fact that the allegations and controversy all seemed to begin with that guy, who clearly had motive to smear Rompola and his accomplishment.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

There is nothing fake about Rompola. You have to look at the whole episode and understand human behavior. This thing fed off of itself. In the Mike Avery interview, you notice Mitch’s run down house. Ceiling tiles made of sugar cane byproduct, 8 ft ceilings, paneling on the walls. He does not work during the season. He is out there keeping up with the deer and changing sign.
The average Joe weekend hunter works, has an updated modern house, but is not a consistent MB killer. Likely most not even killing one. Because, they are not out there full time learning, keeping tabs, shadowing those bucks. 
Human behavior - most individuals strive to fit in with the current popular group. It became cool to jump on the bash mitch bandwagon. 
To fit in with the group, one had to join in with the trend, which was to feed off the fake bandwagon. 
This behavior goes way back to high school, where most people modify their true beliefs to align with the popular group, usually the rich quarterback kid . They hide their true beliefs and openly side with the popular group to fit in, and be accepted. They are afraid of being ostrisized and classified with the nerd group. When alone, they admit to themselves, “ i dont really believe all this stuff, but i can’t let the guys see me believing the opposite. I would be banned from the popular gang . “
Even into adulthood, you see it in the work place. Office politics. If one person excels and takes off, the non achievers, ( followers ) attempt to knock the achiever back down via gossip, set-up, etc. These individuals seldom go on to be leaders, business owners, managers, etc. Unless, the fox is in charge of the hen house.
This is what happened to Rompola. 
He kills big deer because he is out there. You have a nice house and fancy equipment because you are not- you at work instead, making money.

Then there are the competition and jealously factors. Again, the non achievers attempt to knock the achiever back down to their non achieve level. You see this so often in the workplace promotions. 
You are seeing it on a grand scale now since Trump won, by the cry baby dems. Same exact psychological reasoning. If you cannot achieve, knock the competition back down to your level.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

I always thought the eardrop was the giveaway, until i shot one myself


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

Once in awhile ill meet a deer hunter from Michigan here in Iowa or ohio on public. It's the same story over and over. the guys that are close to Mitch rompola swear it's the real deal. it's legit. it's a world record. So from what I've seen so far is that the guys that know Mitch are all on his side. Those guys are the hardest to fool by the way.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

DV1 said:


> I think the Rompola buck is legit. I was obsessed with the entire saga back then, and have read some things since, and there are a few things I can't get past...
> 
> 1-EVERYONE who has seen the deer, and held the deer in their hands, says it's real. That includes a Game Warden, 3 or 4 official scorers, and an outdoor writer or 2 that are all staking their reputation on it. No one who has seen the deer in person or held it is claiming it's fake.
> 
> ...


 bingo !! This guy has it figured out! And dont forget about Hansons attorneys who had Rompola sign a contract, if it's fake, why did they have him sign a contract??? I still think it's real, like all the other big bowkills he takes every year.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Allen cox said:


> bingo !! This guy has it figured out! And dont forget about Hansons attorneys who had Rompola sign a contract, if it's fake, why did they have him sign a contract??? I still think it's real, like all the other big bowkills he takes every year.


Hanson was making a living at the time by traveling around displaying the world record typical. Having a buck claiming to be bigger without being officially measured would cause him loss of income. People would want to see the new world record rather than Hanson's buck. The better question is why did Romopla sign the contract if his buck is real? 

Personally I vote fake.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Allen cox said:


> The question I always wanted answered- if Rompla deer was a fake , why did Hansons attorney get Rompla to sign a contract stating that he would Not show his deer at the ( deer shows) lack of better words,, as a record , unless something bigger than Hansons is submitted. As long as Hansons deer is at #1 , Rompla cannot display his as #1.


I'm not saying that Rompola's deer is fake, but it's my understanding that the this is also the reason that makes it suspicious; What could possible motivate Mitch to sign a contract for no monetary value?


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's another droopy ear buck, seems like with the older deer, take a pick right after kill, droopy, take a pic 4 hours later after the rigor sets in, then not so droopy


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

And no, that's not me, or my buck, unfortunately.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Fortyneck said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > The question I always wanted answered- if Rompla deer was a fake , why did Hansons attorney get Rompla to sign a contract stating that he would Not show his deer at the ( deer shows) lack of better words,, as a record , unless something bigger than Hansons is submitted. As long as Hansons deer is at #1 , Rompla cannot display his as #1.
> ...


 I think he actually did it for spite against the bc club, and how do we know he wasn't paid when he signed it, I sure wouldn't sign a contract without pay , would you ?


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

lucky buck said:


> Please share 10 pictures of deer that have the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck. I grew up reading sports afield Field & stream outdoor life literally every outdoor publication known. I don't ever recall seeing a picture of a deer that had the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck.
> 
> Although I realize specifically you are addressed in this anybody should feel free to post those pictures of deer with that same ear drop. And I will also add that I will freely admit that I could be wrong about that, all I am saying is that I don't ever recall seeing this ever, except for one, very famous deer.


How many pics do u want?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Allen cox said:


> I think he actually did it for spite against the bc club, and how do we know he wasn't paid when he signed it, I sure wouldn't sign a contract without pay , would you ?


That's exactly right, and I agree. It does not make any sense that anyone would sign a contract that did not benefit them in SOME way. But... If we are going to believe the story and how everybody who handled the deer thought it was real, well, that is also part of the story; the contract was non-monetary. So, it would appear that there is at least one part of the story that is missing.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Fortyneck said:


> I'm not saying that Rompola's deer is fake, but it's my understanding that the this is also the reason that makes it suspicious; What could possible motivate Mitch to sign a contract for no monetary value?


I think the biggest mistake we often make...we being people in general... is assuming how we would react is how everyone should react, or is a "normal" reaction. I can't even count the times through my LE career that I thought someone should or shouldn't have reacted a certain way in a certain situation if they were innocent, yet many times, that initial thought was wrong. That is why investigators must keep an open mind and not get tunnel vision or caught up in what they _think_ someone should have done, or how they should have reacted. You have to follow the facts in front of you, not rumor, not speculation, not what a "normal" person would do. Many times, those rumors, or your 'gut' feeling on how someone should react leads you to facts to support the rumor, or your gut, but if they don't, as is the case here, you have to go back to the facts...not what you think someone should have done based on what you would have done, or what the hottest rumor is. 

I can't tell you why he would do what he did, or not do what he didn't do, only he knows. It's possible that the one reason many are assigning to why he did or didn't do something...that it's a fake... is correct, but that is not the only possibility. In fact, there are many more, countless reasons actually, that you could come up with if you try, as to why he acted the way he did. 

Tell me this...with all the possible scenarios as to why he did or didn't do something, why is the "it's a fake" reason the one that automatically seems the most likely to us? I'll tell you why...because human nature leads us to find fault or negativity in others when their accomplishments eclipse our own. Of all the reasons why Rompola did not seek to appease his detractors, many of those reasons being more likely considering his eccentric personality, why is it a normal reaction for people to believe it's because the deer is fake, even though everyone who has seen it disputes that? Again, it's the envy and jealously in human nature that lead us there first.

There was never anything to show it's a fake, other than people...starting with someone who had a grudge against him...saying the picture didn't look right, or he should have done this or that...nothing, not one thing. Yet everyone who has seen and touched it, including LE, CBM and P&Y scorers, and outdoor writers, said it's real. The only thing more amazing to me in this saga than this deer, is the mental gymnastics required to dismiss all that proof it's real, and stick to the idea it's a fake because of a picture that doesn't look right to some people. It really takes some effort to ignore facts and stick with reasoning that flimsy that it's a fake.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I seen the TV interview and Mitch seemed vey excited to brag about his accomplishments ..claiming state records and other
things ....no way he shoots the WORLD record whitetail with a bow or gun and just wants to dismiss it ....your crazy 
he was awful proud of them other bucks on the wall...in my experiences with hunter who poach big deer , they seem not to
be as proud of the Biggest buck ..saying the other ones mean more ...yeah I am sure they do ..not saying he poached it, he probably fabricated it or something ...when too much attention came he bolted ...bet many could not tell Replica rack from
real ones on mounted deer ....not a hater, you don't see me Hating on Mark Dury for shooting a 200" every year ..
jealous sure but not a hater ...I would do the same if I had it like that


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> How many pics do u want?


It's literally the third word in my post. I'm not sure how that escaped you. BTW, the ears on the deer you posted aren't dropped anywhere to the degree that Rompola's is.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Lots of good points from both sides- fake- not fake- there is a man on AT from my home state, actually only 1hour from my house, I wont give his username unless he chimes in on this ,, years ago he took a monster buck only 35 minutes drive from some of my hunting grounds , he had it scored, it was in the magazines, he personally told me if he ever takes another that big he will check it in and take it straight home, he said the rumors and jealousy was to much and wished he never had it scored, now Mitch doesn't seem to mind to have them scored, but maby he understands more than we do about the clubs and records and people always trying to get records knocked out and downing others , maby he really is that mad at the records and clubs and wont let them near his record?? I dont know because I'm not on that level.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

DV1 said:


> Fortyneck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying that Rompola's deer is fake, but it's my understanding that the this is also the reason that makes it suspicious; What could possible motivate Mitch to sign a contract for no monetary value?
> ...


I’m with you on that. Did you read my psychological explanation of people reaction ?? I was a State game warden for 11 years. I caught alot of people by predicting human behavior.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

DV1 said:


> I think the biggest mistake we often make...we being people in general... is assuming how we would react is how everyone should react, or is a "normal" reaction. I can't even count the times through my LE career that I thought someone should or shouldn't have reacted a certain way in a certain situation if they were innocent, yet many times, that initial thought was wrong. That is why investigators must keep an open mind and not get tunnel vision or caught up in what they _think_ someone should have done, or how they should have reacted. You have to follow the facts in front of you, not rumor, not speculation, not what a "normal" person would do. Many times, those rumors, or your 'gut' feeling on how someone should react leads you to facts to support the rumor, or your gut, but if they don't, as is the case here, you have to go back to the facts...not what you think someone should have done based on what you would have done, or what the hottest rumor is.
> 
> I can't tell you why he would do what he did, or not do what he didn't do, only he knows. It's possible that the one reason many are assigning to why he did or didn't do something...that it's a fake... is correct, but that is not the only possibility. In fact, there are many more, countless reasons actually, that you could come up with if you try, as to why he acted the way he did.
> 
> ...


This is more than fair, and I agree, wholeheartedly, that "we" as a whole, should always remain objective and open minded while analyzing the motivations of another, especially if we are charged with interpreting and enforcing the law situationally. As to your question, "why is the "it's a fake" reason the one that automatically seems the most likely to us?" I think the mystery of that question has to do with this thread, and it's title, consequently penned by a member of the LE community, and possiblly the reason why OB dresses like a Skid Row groupie well into the twenty first century. :darkbeer:


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Interesting article by the owner of The Legendary Whitetails Collection, Larry Huffman 

http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

rsk76 said:


> Interesting article by the owner of The Legendary Whitetails Collection, Larry Huffman
> 
> http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


Another person making accusations by looking at a photo... accusations that those who have actually seen and held the deer...every single one of them... say he is wrong about. This guy, and the people so eager to believe this guy, are a great example of why we have some innocent people in jail today, plenty of them too. I'll take the word of the Warden who went and saw the deer over this guy, looking at a picture, every day.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I hope him or his wife or somebody someday gets the deer registered.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

rsk76 said:


> Interesting article by the owner of The Legendary Whitetails Collection, Larry Huffman
> 
> http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


He fits into my psych profile of jealously, and classically tries to knock the achiever back down to his non achieve level. Classic.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I hope him or his wife or somebody someday gets the deer registered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 maby, but I think only if someone gets a buck bigger than Hansons, till then I dont think were going to get any numbers, I know he cant parade it till someone does because of that contract,


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a quick recap;

Mitch is a taxidermist
His family owns/owned a HF deer farm full of big breeder bucks
He refused to let the buck be officially scored
He refused to let it be xrayed
Lots of the story about buck was sketchy
Area buck was killed not known for huge bucks, except ones he killed
When Hanson told him to produce proof of score or shut up...Mitch shut up.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

H20fwler said:


> Just a quick recap;
> 
> Mitch is a taxidermist
> His family owns/owned a HF deer farm full of big breeder bucks
> ...


Didn't he also have endorsement deals with a scent company, bow company and a standing $10k offer to have it x-rayed? 

We can all be backseat psych evaluators but the vast majority of people aren't going to let their name be ran thru the mud when they hold the proof that exonerates them in the palm of their hand. The money, endorsements, "prestige", world record are just bonuses after that.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

H20fwler said:


> Just a quick recap;
> 
> Mitch is a taxidermist
> His family owns/owned a HF deer farm full of big breeder bucks
> ...


 seems it would be really hard to hide a world record typical and no one ever new about it in a high fence , and I think alot of people said bucks dont grow that big in Tennessee when Stephen Tucker killed a 312nt, around 2015 or 2016 , and if Hanson said shut up or put up- why would he be worried enough to have the contract ? Does make for a good story! Maby one day we will all get to find out. The dude sure has a lot of big bucks to his credit.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Allen cox said:


> seems it would be really hard to hide a world record typical and no one ever new about it in a high fence , and I think alot of people said bucks dont grow that big in Tennessee when Stephen Tucker killed a 312nt, around 2015 or 2016 , and if Hanson said shut up or put up- why would he be worried enough to have the contract ? Does make for a good story! Maby one day we will all get to find out. The dude sure has a lot of big bucks to his credit.


There are lots HF bucks that score over the "fair chaise" WR typical and NT, some are almost cartoonish they are so big. 
Why would Mitch have shut up about this buck and disappeared in the deer hunting circles? The money he could have made with endorsements and shows would have been impressive if he would have really had a legit world record. Why would he start bragging about it then shut right up when challenged? Maybe those other big record book bucks that he has to his credit would get scrutinized too? His behavior makes no sense....didn't he also have some sort of criminal background?
The whole thing was sketchy at best.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

H20fwler said:


> Allen cox said:
> 
> 
> > seems it would be really hard to hide a world record typical and no one ever new about it in a high fence , and I think alot of people said bucks dont grow that big in Tennessee when Stephen Tucker killed a 312nt, around 2015 or 2016 , and if Hanson said shut up or put up- why would he be worried enough to have the contract ? Does make for a good story! Maby one day we will all get to find out. The dude sure has a lot of big bucks to his credit.
> ...


 and we no about those big HF deer, and somebody somewhere basically has pics of most of them, and no Rompla not hiding, he taken quite a few big bucks since then, I really think he is Not looking to be a ( celebrity) or YouTube star, but ye there is no doubt that if I were to take a record beater- the world will know about it lol. Ye got some kinda small criminal record, but to me that has nothing to do with his hunting.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

H20fwler said:


> Just a quick recap;
> 
> Mitch is a taxidermist
> His family owns/owned a HF deer farm full of big breeder bucks
> ...


Yeah, there are some things to question, but you seem to be missing the logical progression of these things. it goes like this...
Man claims to shoot big buck, world record buck in fact. Rumors swirl, people point to things that don't seem right and warrant a further look into it. So, you need someone to verify what you see in the picture is real. You have people go look at it, handle it, and report back. They either say it's real, it's fake, or it's still questionable. In this case, everyone who has seen it says it's real, no fake, and no questions. Yet many are still like: but...but...but 


> Mitch is a taxidermist
> His family owns/owned a HF deer farm full of big breeder bucks
> He refused to let the buck be officially scored
> He refused to let it be xrayed
> ...


Meanwhile, those who have seen it are like...


> three official antler scorers put their hands on the Rompola Buck’s rack and all three declared it was a 100 percent legit rack. One of those scorers was Gary Berger, a then 59-year-old Michigan resident who was an official scorer for the Boone and Crockett Club, the Pope and Young Club, Commemorative Bucks of Michigan and the Longhunters Society. He had more than a decade’s worth of scoring experience at that time. Berger and two other Michigan scorers — Lee Holbrook and Al Brown — spent nearly two-and-a-half hours scoring the Rompola Buck. Afterward, all three men declared the deer not only legit, but also announced its score was higher than that of the current world record (Milo Hanson Buck).
> 
> “The rack was very impressive the first time I saw it, and nothing has changed the second time I saw it,” Berger said. “I saw the skull plate and how the antlers attach to the skull plate. I’ve seen a lot of skull plates and a lot of horns attached to skull plates. Everything looked real to me, and I know some Michigan DNR people have seen it. A lot of people saw it after he killed it. Many dyed-in-the-wool hunters saw it. I felt it. I inspected it. It’s real.”
> 
> ...


There are apparently A LOT of people who did see it, and none of them have said it's fake, even after all these years. You would figure if it was, someone would have come forward and said, yeah, that was a pretty bad hoax. That exclusive story would probably net them a a few dollars too. If it is fake, the only thing harder to believe than the deer is real, is that all those people have kept the secret this long. The odds of that are much longer than the buck being real.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Allen cox said:


> seems it would be really hard to hide a world record typical and no one ever new about it in a high fence , ...





Allen cox said:


> and we no about those big HF deer, and somebody somewhere basically has pics of most of them, ...


Nobody is saying that it is an actual, unaltered, rack that could've come from a high fence breeding operation. 

The general idea is that he altered, modified, added on to, and otherwise "built" excess inches on to a genuine rack. That's where the odd colorings come in to play.

So it would not have existed, as-is, on a live deer that could've been photographed prior to the hero shots.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

bassking said:


> OB made several posts in this thread basically saying how it’s sad that people will stoop to such low levels for the fame that comes with big deer. He makes it a point to mention several times that he’s killed a ton of big bucks legally and understands the pressure that MA could have been under. Several other users in this thread seem to really respect OB’s opinion and skills. It actually gets, in my opinion, weird how much some people gawked over OB in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just read through a little, and that was funny! on the first page someone was swooning over OB being one of the classiest AT'ers:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> I just read through a little, and that was funny! on the first page someone was swooning over OB being one of the classiest AT'ers:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


Yup. Much more entertaining than the whole Rompola deer debate.... Bet some guys wish them posts could disappear. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> I just read through a little, and that was funny! on the first page someone was swooning over OB being one of the classiest AT'ers:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


hahahaha he liked something on my facebook page the otherday i forgot he sent me a friend request many years ago so he is still alive, the genuine OB. what ever happend to the Ohio Giant?? i never did hear the end to that saga.


----------



## bassking (Nov 20, 2018)

wvbowhunter. said:


> hahahaha he liked something on my facebook page the otherday i forgot he sent me a friend request many years ago so he is still alive, the genuine OB. what ever happend to the Ohio Giant?? i never did hear the end to that saga.


What I can remember from my afternoon of research about this a few days ago, I think some pics of sheds or maybe even pics of a skull cap that resembled OG was posted, but most people that looked at them said they weren’t the same deer. 

Anyone else remember better than me? Maybe someone else that was around back then can chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

bassking said:


> What I can remember from my afternoon of research about this a few days ago, I think some pics of sheds or maybe even pics of a skull cap that resembled OG was posted, but most people that looked at them said they weren’t the same deer.
> 
> Anyone else remember better than me? Maybe someone else that was around back then can chime in.
> 
> ...


Never heard much. From what I understood the deer was actually fairly well known and made regular appearances. There are houses in the background of a few of the pictures. I bought the magazine that had the story about the guy that bought the sheds, but it didn't say anything more than was on AT. Just for your pleasure, here you go....


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

wvbowhunter. said:


> hahahaha he liked something on my facebook page the otherday i forgot he sent me a friend request many years ago so he is still alive, the genuine OB. what ever happend to the Ohio Giant?? i never did hear the end to that saga.


Chad tefft sent you a friend request on Facebook and you did not immediately accept it?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

Normash Shwacks said:


> Chad tefft sent you a friend request on Facebook and you did not immediately accept it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


he sent me one back in his prime when he was King of AT and had his gaggle of quiver sniffers with him... hahahahah.. i think cause we live in same town or close i think he's one town over.. i forgot i was friends with him till the other day, and i thought who the hells chad tefft.. then i rembered the OB/OG saga or shall i say lack there of.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> roosiebull said:
> 
> 
> > I just read through a little, and that was funny! on the first page someone was swooning over OB being one of the classiest AT'ers
> ...


 I have to disagree, its apparently no doubt that OB is a fake Wanta Be, LOL.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

wvbowhunter. said:


> he sent me one back in his prime when he was King of AT and had his gaggle of quiver sniffers with him... hahahahah.. i think cause we live in same town or close i think he's one town over.. i forgot i was friends with him till the other day, and i thought who the hells chad tefft.. then i rembered the OB/OG saga or shall i say lack there of.


Were you the one that went 'scouting' with him once?


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

vonfoust said:


> Were you the one that went 'scouting' with him once?


thankfully no... never met the dude


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BowTechForever said:


> This guy is a moron. It's a just a deer! If it makes that much difference to this guy that he feels the need to glue on antlers and paint bought antlers, he needs to be caught. Most of us guys on here try to do it the right way. Hunt hard and be ethical and all and always wonder how these monster bucks are killed( well except for chad. He is just the best deer hunter I've ever seen and never wonder how when he kills a big deer, it just kind of happens) this guy Marc is a tool.


another pretty ironic reply:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Binney59 (Nov 28, 2008)

I am not sure if this was theory was posted before but it should be noted that Mitch got in some trouble for some sketchy behavior regarding women in his younger years. It could be possible that when he shot the WR buck he was not prepared for or did not realize the scrutiny that every aspect of his life would be subjected to and his past indiscretions made him not want the publicity. It could be possible that he decided that he didn't need to prove anything to anyone and that by signing the contract with Milo's team it could take the focus off of him and his past behavior. Signing the contact definitely took him out of the lime light and allowed him to go back to hunting big bucks without being under a microscope.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

Yeah, that's it.

Shoot a world record buck, and do it with a bow, but then worry about what people might think of your past women indiscretions, that are already public knowledge.

Yep, that would make anybody pass up fame, endorsement deals, and all kinds of other goodies that would go along with shooting a new world record. 



Binney59 said:


> I am not sure if this was theory was posted before but it should be noted that Mitch got in some trouble for some sketchy behavior regarding women in his younger years. It could be possible that when he shot the WR buck he was not prepared for or did not realize the scrutiny that every aspect of his life would be subjected to and his past indiscretions made him not want the publicity. It could be possible that he decided that he didn't need to prove anything to anyone and that by signing the contract with Milo's team it could take the focus off of him and his past behavior. Signing the contact definitely took him out of the lime light and allowed him to go back to hunting big bucks without being under a microscope.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

wvbowhunter. said:


> ...what ever happend to the Ohio Giant?? i never did hear the end to that saga.





bassking said:


> What I can remember from my afternoon of research about this a few days ago, I think some pics of sheds or maybe even pics of a skull cap that resembled OG was posted, but most people that looked at them said they weren’t the same deer.
> 
> Anyone else remember better than me? Maybe someone else that was around back then can chime in.
> 
> ...


***


----------



## farmer rick (Feb 25, 2011)

Lots of remarks about game wardens and other experts seeing the mounts and saying they're real. Good taxidermist can fool the experts. There was a B&C world record pronghorn, it was the record for years until someone asked for it to be x-ray. It was fake.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

farmer rick said:


> Lots of remarks about game wardens and other experts seeing the mounts and saying they're real. Good taxidermist can fool the experts. There was a B&C world record pronghorn, it was the record for years until someone asked for it to be x-ray. It was fake.


Here's a good article written by Gordon Whittington for NAW mentioning the pronghorn and explains why he believes the Romopla buck is fake. It's a little of a long read.

https://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/editorial/trophybucks_naw_aa203rumors/264232


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

rsk76 said:


> farmer rick said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of remarks about game wardens and other experts seeing the mounts and saying they're real. Good taxidermist can fool the experts. There was a B&C world record pronghorn, it was the record for years until someone asked for it to be x-ray. It was fake.
> ...


Gordon Whittington is jealous. Because Gordon is unable to accomplish a kill such as Mitch’s, he attempts to knock the achiever back down off the totem pole. 
Gordon is a city boy. He could never hang with a good ol boy woodsman.


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

If I'm fortunate enough to ever shoot a big one I'll call the warden pre recovery. I did have to pass a potential pot stirrer last season since my buck tag was filled, maybe it was a blessing in diguise.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> rsk76 said:
> 
> 
> > farmer rick said:
> ...


I honestly can't tell if you're joking with the whole "master woodsman vs everyone else" routine, cap. It seems a regular theme in your posts, so maybe you ARE serious.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

deerbum said:


> If I'm fortunate enough to ever shoot a big one I'll call the warden pre recovery. I did have to pass a potential pot stirrer last season since my buck tag was filled, maybe it was a blessing in diguise.


I'm guessing the "pot strirrer" is pictured in your avatar. :teeth:


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

Fortyneck said:


> I'm guessing the "pot strirrer" is pictured in your avatar. :teeth:


No, that old sweetheart at the deer farm went mia after '10. My daughter in the picture found she was allergic to deer saliva after that photo was taken. For the record, I am not a taxidermist.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

Juneauhunt said:


> I honestly can't tell if you're joking with the whole "master woodsman vs everyone else" routine, cap. It seems a regular theme in your posts, so maybe you ARE serious.


I don’t think he’s joking. He says he used to be a game warden. As condescending as he is on here, I can just imagine what he was like on the job with a little bit of power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

beekeeper2 said:


> Gordon Whittington is jealous. Because Gordon is unable to accomplish a kill such as Mitch’s, he attempts to knock the achiever back down off the totem pole.
> Gordon is a city boy. He could never hang with a good ol boy woodsman.


Agreed!! Gordon buys his deer..... hand lead by outfitters to the tree stand

As far as Rompola everything seems fisht


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

Jwillman6 said:


> If this buck is real he needs to have it X-rayed. That is the big red flag with the Mitch Rampola buck, he would no allow it to be x-rayed. This has been going on a long time. A guy did it in Alabama in the 80's. He stole a set of sheds from Georgia and put it on a doe. The guy that mounted the deer mounted a deer for me.


i think that guys name was Owen Walton. he tried to make a lot of $ afterwords. i read the only sponser $$ he got was from yamaha and tinks(lol).


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

A true AT classic :thumb:




brodie1978 said:


> ahhhhhh. what a classic thread, some of the greatest crow ever eaten


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> A true AT classic :thumb:


Ladies and gentlemen! 

The MAN!

The MYTH!

The OP!

:clap:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

deerbum said:


> No, that old sweetheart at the deer farm went mia after '10. My daughter in the picture found she was allergic to deer saliva after that photo was taken. For the record, I am not a taxidermist.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Lol 



Fortyneck said:


> Ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> The MAN!
> 
> ...


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

vonfoust said:


> Never heard much. From what I understood the deer was actually fairly well known and made regular appearances. There are houses in the background of a few of the pictures. I bought the magazine that had the story about the guy that bought the sheds, but it didn't say anything more than was on AT. Just for your pleasure, here you go....
> View attachment 6872769





lucky buck said:


> Please share 10 pictures of deer that have the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck. I grew up reading sports afield Field & stream outdoor life literally every outdoor publication known. I don't ever recall seeing a picture of a deer that had the same extreme ear drop as the Rompola buck.
> 
> Although I realize specifically you are addressed in this anybody should feel free to post those pictures of deer with that same ear drop. And I will also add that I will freely admit that I could be wrong about that, all I am saying is that I don't ever recall seeing this ever, except for one, very famous deer.


How about this pic of a live deer from within the last 2 weeks...all animals can break the cartilage in their ears and them droop...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Ishi Spirit said:


> Agreed!! Gordon buys his deer..... hand lead by outfitters to the tree stand
> 
> As far as Rompola everything seems fisht


About all the TV show crowd does anymore in one way or another with every other show in HF.....gotta have the BBD to sell their products and keep the endorsements rolling.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Personally, I'd have to hold the rack with the exposed skullplate in my hands to even *begin* to believe that the Rampola rack is not seriously altered, if not completely fake. 

WAYYYY too many weird things about the entire case for me to believe any "he said", "she said", "Bona Fide GAME WARDEN said", blah, blah, blah..."

You can believe what you want to, but not this child.


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

KRONIIK said:


> Personally, I'd have to hold the rack with the exposed skullplate in my hands to even *begin* to believe that the Rampola rack is not seriously altered, if not completely fake.
> 
> WAYYYY too many weird things about the entire case for me to believe any "he said", "she said", "Bona Fide GAME WARDEN said", blah, blah, blah..."
> 
> You can believe what you want to, but not this child.


I agree. I saw an old video where they interviewed Mitch. He was more than willing to brag, show off mounts, tell hunting stories, and talk himself up in that video. So then he shoots a WR and decides, he doesn't want the fame???? That and the pictures just look so off to me.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

Red Eye 81 said:


> I agree. I saw an old video where they interviewed Mitch. He was more than willing to brag, show off mounts, tell hunting stories, and talk himself up in that video. So then he shoots a WR and decides, he doesn't want the fame???? That and the pictures just look so off to me.


Who originally said it was altered and a fake?


----------



## Red Eye 81 (Feb 4, 2006)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> Who originally said it was altered and a fake?


Not sure


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

snoman4 said:


> How about this pic of a live deer from within the last 2 weeks...all animals can break the cartilage in their ears and them droop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why I was in there but I was referring to OG. never heard anything about droopy ears with him, never heard he was killed in fact.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Vanfoust I was replying to Lucky Bucks post about show him 10 deer with droopy ears. Not sure why it quoted your post too. Those posts were in relation to the Romploa buck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

How many legit state records does Mitch rompola have?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I found it .it's hard to find but mitch grew up in Missouri .got two Missouri State records then moved to Michigan and got the Michigan state record. that's incredible.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

It is not that hard to understand. If you have the time to put in - almost every day of the season. No worry about wife dumping u because you’re gone, no worry about family obligations for Christmas, no job to be on.
The mindset to separate from the pack and analyze- being where you need to be , when you need to, any day, you too can accomplish what Mitch did.

Most of us are regulated by work & family obligations. Many don’t have the perserverence . Good for Mitch.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> It is not that hard to understand. If you have the time to put in - almost every day of the season. No worry about wife dumping u because you’re gone, no worry about family obligations for Christmas, no job to be on.
> The mindset to separate from the pack and analyze- being where you need to be , when you need to, any day, you too can accomplish what Mitch did.
> 
> Most of us are regulated by work & family obligations. Many don’t have the perserverence . Good for Mitch.


I think you are pretty spot on there.... obligations and desire seem to be the difference between some and most hunters


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> beekeeper2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is not that hard to understand. If you have the time to put in - almost every day of the season. No worry about wife dumping u because you’re gone, no worry about family obligations for Christmas, no job to be on.
> ...


Plus, he's probably a good ol' country boy who listens to beavers and wood ducks and takes 2 years to unravel the secrets of the most mature buck in the woodlot. Not like those loser city folk who watch tv and don't use binoculars enough.


----------



## rsk76 (Jun 11, 2016)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I found it .it's hard to find but mitch grew up in Missouri .got two Missouri State records then moved to Michigan and got the Michigan state record. that's incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Curious where you found that info. Here's the archery typical and nontypical Mo records and Mitch's name isn't to be found. The firearm record typical is 3rd in the world and the Mo monarch is #1 nontypical b&c, so he never owned those records.

http://www.archerybigbucks.com/trophy-list/


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I found it .it's hard to find but mitch grew up in Missouri .got two Missouri State records then moved to Michigan and got the Michigan state record. that's incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Incredible yes, impossible, no. 
A friend of mine has 2 state records in NJ, and the heaviest and second heaviest deer ever killed in the State. Totally legit, and he has a full time job and young family.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

John Eberhart has at least 18 state record bucks in Michigan, I'm not sure how that works ?


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Allen cox said:


> John Eberhart has at least 18 state record bucks in Michigan, I'm not sure how that works ?


By record, I meant _the_ record.. like the number one in a category, not just a buck that qualifies for the record book.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

snoman4 said:


> Vanfoust I was replying to Lucky Bucks post about show him 10 deer with droopy ears. Not sure why it quoted your post too. Those posts were in relation to the Romploa buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gotcha. That's what I thought.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

beekeeper2 said:


> It is not that hard to understand. If you have the time to put in - almost every day of the season. No worry about wife dumping u because you’re gone, no worry about family obligations for Christmas, no job to be on.
> The mindset to separate from the pack and analyze- being where you need to be , when you need to, any day, you too can accomplish what Mitch did.
> 
> Most of us are regulated by work & family obligations. Many don’t have the perserverence . Good for Mitch.


I think that's part of the equation
But I know some guys could goof up a !'[email protected] sandwhich and some get the job done no matter what

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I found it .it's hard to find but mitch grew up in Missouri .got two Missouri State records then moved to Michigan and got the Michigan state record. that's incredible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Another reason he probably shut up...the whole thing throws shade on those too. Maybe he doesn't want the scrutiny...he sure was into the attention at the time.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

H20fwler said:


> Normash Shwacks said:
> 
> 
> > I found it .it's hard to find but mitch grew up in Missouri .got two Missouri State records then moved to Michigan and got the Michigan state record. that's incredible.
> ...


Maybe he is just a good ol school hunter, better than you, and does not care about modern day look at me attention. Maybe he started out showing a few peeps around the feed store parking lot, it got out of hand, the first city slicker started with the knock the achiever back down syndrone, and he just shook his head left to right, and closed the barn doors.
Thats what a good ol boy pre internet would have done.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> H20fwler said:
> 
> 
> > Normash Shwacks said:
> ...


"Ol school", "better than you", "city slicker".

You should just write a book and tell us how it's done. We can learn a lot from you.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Juneauhunt said:


> beekeeper2 said:
> 
> 
> > H20fwler said:
> ...


I don’t claim to be a Rompola. But i respect hard work and merit. You are acting just like a typical avoyelles parish uneducated frenchman.

And the key word in your quote above is 
“ show US “. You have to portray others imaginary standing beside you. A leader usually acts independently; company for reassurance not required.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

:moviecorn

Classic AT thread turns AT thread, Classic.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> Juneauhunt said:
> 
> 
> > beekeeper2 said:
> ...


I used "us" correctly, because your readily-available recent post history shows a pattern of denigrating several demographics of those you deem inferior. I don't meet your criteria, other than being a former "city slicker", so I included the other demographics in my request of your professed superior knowledge. That's what a leader does; he takes care of his cohorts.

I've never been to Avoyelles Parish and would gleefully compare resumes with you at any time. My strong hunch is that you're from at least central, if not north La.

Btw, you were a GW for a while. Did you work under Dave Hall? I'd live to know your thoughts on him.


----------



## beekeeper2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Pat Juneau, retired JPFD.
You self appoint as group rep because you require support- you cannot separate from the pack. You need that company . You follow. Rompola and Myles lead. Independents lead.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> Pat Juneau, retired JPFD.


Ha! NOLA, born and raised. We were both wrong.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

beekeeper2 said:


> Pat Juneau, retired JPFD.
> You self appoint as group rep because you require support- you cannot separate from the pack. You need that company . You follow. Rompola and Myles lead. Independents lead.


Well, Hall was a leader. He landed a helicopter in my decoys in the '80s. Tell me you didn't know him.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

beekeeper2 said:


> I don’t claim to be a Rompola. But i respect hard work and merit. You are acting just like a typical avoyelles parish uneducated frenchman.
> 
> And the key word in your quote above is
> “ show US “. You have to portray others imaginary standing beside you. A leader usually acts independently; company for reassurance not required.


You are acting like a super rompala fan cheerleader. Hunting prowess aside, the guy has a very sketchy criminal unethical background. We all saw how OB and others have faked success, with all the red flags on this it would just be dumb not to question the things that don't ad up. You can't see that as a retired CO?
It would be very easy for old Mitch to clear it all up pretty quick, he could just let it be scored and xrayed by an impartial third party panel and a quick DNA crosscheck of it against the family deer farm genetics and we can all put him up on the alter of awesome that you do, and he would legitimately deserve it. 
The fact that he tucked and ran when questioned closely on it and dropped out of site for all this time after bragging up huge deer kills for years is very telling...he could have easily proved that wrong long ago.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I think it's safe to say the ones closest to Mitch have been fooled by this world record whitetail .but if this guy really did love Michigan he would take the next steps towards an official new world record. He should just do it for every Michiganite that stood by him through thick and thin.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

Iv never read or heard anything of a ( deer farm or high fence) that he supposedly has???


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Allen cox said:


> Iv never read or heard anything of a ( deer farm or high fence) that he supposedly has???


His family in MO owns/owned a deer farm.
So "if" any claimed shot would have come from an out of state farm/HF then it would be Fed and a whole bunch of Lacey violation stuff would come into play.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

beekeeper2 said:


> Maybe he is just a good ol school hunter, better than you, and does not care about modern day look at me attention. Maybe he started out showing a few peeps around the feed store parking lot, it got out of hand, the first city slicker started with the knock the achiever back down syndrone, and he just shook his head left to right, and closed the barn doors.
> Thats what a good ol boy pre internet would have done.


Yet, the "good ol boy" did care about the attention. He was actively pursuing multiple endorsements and wanting everything that came with it. He entered multiple bucks in multiple states but he didn't enter this one? He only shut the barn doors when people were starting to say his **** stunk. 

If everything was legit, he held all the evidence to prove it, he could of had what his past actions showed he wanted. He could of had the world record, the endorsements and whatever fame comes with it. He could of gave a big middle finger to all the doubters and took $20,000 from his two biggest naysayers. Yet, IMO, he threw himself, his reputation, and others that vouched for him under the bus by shutting the barn doors.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I think it's safe to say the ones closest to Mitch have been fooled by this world record whitetail .but if this guy really did love Michigan he would take the next steps towards an official new world record. He should just do it for every Michiganite that stood by him through thick and thin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


 I agree; when someone is blessed enough to take a record-class animal he should have the decency to share his success with the hunting community, at least to some extent.
Let the up-and-coming generation of kids see and admire it for what it is at an occasional Deer Classic or whatever.

It's a caveman thing; the whole tribe or clan celebrates an extraordinary hunt/kill. 

Unless it isn't.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

H20fwler said:


> His family in MO owns/owned a deer farm.
> So "if" any claimed shot would have come from an out of state farm/HF then it would be Fed and a whole bunch of Lacey violation stuff would come into play.


I'm not sure that game farm deer are not classified as livestock so there wouldn't be any problem. Back then there wasn't the fear of CWD and I think the regs surrounding captive farm raised deer were pretty loose.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> I'm not sure that game farm deer are not classified as livestock so there wouldn't be any problem. Back then there wasn't the fear of CWD and I think the regs surrounding captive farm raised deer were pretty loose.


True. I know guys have been dinged in Ohio for it before, probably depends on the state and how it was tagged. A few here have gotten into big trouble for tagging HF deer as wild shot deer, I don't know how MI or MO DNR would look at that.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Normash Shwacks said:


> I think it's safe to say the ones closest to Mitch have been fooled by this world record whitetail .but if this guy really did love Michigan he would take the next steps towards an official new world record. He should just do it for every Michiganite that stood by him through thick and thin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


So everyone who has seen the deer and held it (not only those "close to him, but others as well) have been fooled, but the people who have looked at pictures on the internet have not??? That turns all common sense and logic on it's head, and is actually harder to believe than that the deer is legit. 

I don't "know" if the deer is real or fake, but for reasons stated before, I'm leaning towards real. 



gwm said:


> Y
> If everything was legit, he held all the evidence to prove it, he could of had what his past actions showed he wanted. He could of had the world record, the endorsements and whatever fame comes with it. He could of gave a big middle finger to all the doubters and took $20,000 from his two biggest naysayers. Yet, IMO, he threw himself, his reputation, and others that vouched for him under the bus by shutting the barn doors.


When you think about it, it's long since been known the guy is a recluse, 'different' and a bit of a weirdo, so it should not be surprising that he did what he did. In fact, it actually makes sense that he would not act in a normal way, and would do some weird stuff...it fits his personality. So it's not really out of character at all for him to do something the rest of us think is weird, or would never do. 

Many people are throwing out all common sense and logic, and believing extremely unlikely things to convince themselves this is a fake deer. It reminds me of a deer I had scored once, put a picture on a website and had people tell me how wrong I was about the score because...from the picture...they knew better than me, or the guy who scored it. This is really no different folks, many people are going through all kinds of mental contortions just because they don't want to believe it's real.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

DV1 said:


> So everyone who has seen the deer and held it (not only those "close to him, but others as well) have been fooled, but the people who have looked at pictures on the internet have not??? That turns all common sense and logic on it's head, and is actually harder to believe than that the deer is legit.
> 
> I don't "know" if the deer is real or fake, but for reasons stated before, I'm leaning towards real.
> 
> ...


 Now who's going through 'mental contortions' by assuming I or any other doubters 'don't want to believe it's real'?

I would just ask that several glaring and imo very justified concerns be appropriately addressed.
The outcome would concern me not a whit.

Milo Hanson would have good reason to not want it to be real, but I'll never be in his position.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

DV1 said:


> So everyone who has seen the deer and held it (not only those "close to him, but others as well) have been fooled, but the people who have looked at pictures on the internet have not??? That turns all common sense and logic on it's head, and is actually harder to believe than that the deer is legit.
> 
> I don't "know" if the deer is real or fake, but for reasons stated before, I'm leaning towards real.
> 
> ...


He entered multiple bucks in multiple states when he was a recluse, weirdo or whatever adjective we want to give him. Why not enter this buck? Common sense would tell me he would do what he has always did.

Mitch told people he was chasing a WR before he shot it, claimed it was a WR when he shot it, pursued endorsements after he shot it and had interviews about shooting it. Yet, when he's asked to prove it, he folds it all up and does nothing? All that and I'm supposed to believe he didn't want the attention? The recluse thing seems to be an easy out so he didn't have to prove the deer was real.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

DV1 said:


> Normash Shwacks said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's safe to say the ones closest to Mitch have been fooled by this world record whitetail .but if this guy really did love Michigan he would take the next steps towards an official new world record. He should just do it for every Michiganite that stood by him through thick and thin.
> ...


So, you have a personal stake in believing him. There goes any objectivity.


----------



## Normash Shwacks (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't know how Rompola thinks. I think he's probly a little different. If his achievements are legit then he's ALOT different than most hunters. He's entered state records. He's had many achievements most of us could only dream of. Maybe he's a little "flat" on the admiration you get AND if it's real he can still get it officially scored when he's "ready". At some point the whole game of deer hunting must turn into something like playing a 5 year old at checkers. That's a sinking feeling. Not scoring the deer keeps the game going for mitch.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Think about this. 
If the Rompola buck is fake why does Milo Hansen have him sign a contract and presumably give him money not to enter it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Juneauhunt said:


> So, you have a personal stake in believing him. There goes any objectivity.


No personal stake for me. I stated right in the post you quoted I don't know if it's real or not but the actual facts surrounding it...not the speculation or unfounded allegations...lead me to lean towards real. 

I just find it very hard to believe that everyone who has seen and held the deer confirm it's real, yet I should ignore that, and lean towards those who, after looking at pictures on the internet, say it's fake. That is just a very hard position to take, for someone with no stake in whether it's real or not. In fact, my position would be the example of objectivity because I'm going with is known, and reported by first-hand accounts, not speculation from pictures on the internet.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

rmscustom said:


> Think about this.
> If the Rompola buck is fake why does Milo Hansen have him sign a contract and presumably give him money not to enter it?
> 
> 
> ...


That would make total sense, but presumably he got no money from signing the contract, which makes it weird.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

If i was Mitch and some clown questioned my deer id tell everyone to pound it in their azz too


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> If i was Mitch and some clown questioned my deer id tell everyone to pound it in their azz too


If I was Mitch and (several hundred-thousand) 'clowns' questioned the judgement of a few of my friends who have stated that they think it's real, I'd be fast-walking the skull plate to the nearest x-ray machine with a railroad car full of credible witnesses behind me to redeem their reputations.

Then I'd give the $20,000 to Saint Jude Children's Hospital. Or something.
But you and me aren't Mitch. 
He's 'different'.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

gwm said:


> DV1 said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone who has seen the deer and held it (not only those "close to him, but others as well) have been fooled, but the people who have looked at pictures on the internet have not??? That turns all common sense and logic on it's head, and is actually harder to believe than that the deer is legit.
> ...


 and this is the part that gets me- he is obviously high up in the whitail world, he obviously new someone was going to say X- ray time, then he drops it, did he have that much dislike for B and C club to say, no thanks,,, and enough wits to keep us all
wondering for years ??? Sometimes I think this is what he what he wanted the whole time.


----------



## Jimmy_Wallhanger (Nov 30, 2020)

ROMPOLA FOR LIFE


----------



## fallhnt (Apr 1, 2015)

Who is Marc Anthony? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

fallhnt said:


> Who is Marc Anthony?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He was married to Cleopatra.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Juneauhunt said:


> He was married to Cleopatra.


And Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

ohiobooners said:


> I pretty much NEVER question ppl or bring about drama. I wish everyone nothing but success in the timber. This fella's resume has made me wonder more than once. Some things are amazing, and others things don't statistically line up. Very unfortunate that it came to this.


Epic irony!


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

hooiserarcher said:


> If I ever feel enough pressure that I think I need to poach or fabricate for whatever reason, I will hang my bow up for good.


Smart, if you’re willing to do that, you may as well just shoot them with a rifle during bow season


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Tsimmerson said:


> does your only friend think your a loser too??


It’s boring in Canada


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

mn5503 said:


> And Jennifer Lopez.


And Eva Mendez, and shakira’s baby daddy


----------

